# E che palle!!!



## Old multipers (18 Giugno 2007)

Si, lo so, ci sono regole da rispettare, si lo so, non si dovrebbe tradire per 1000 buone ragioni, si lo so che quando queste ragioni mi vengono illustrate non posso negare che esistano, ma che palle!!!
Questo forum a cosa serve? Al confronto si, ma mai chi tradisce perchè non puo' vivere senza emozioni verrà mai compreso da chi accetta solo le regole dell'uomo, rifiutando l'esistenza di regole ben superiori, quelle del cuore, dei brividi, della natura.
E su parliamoci chiari, siamo animali, intelligenti, ma pur sempre animali. Chi l'ha detto, dove sta scritto che DOBBIAMO scegliere un SOLO compagno per la vita?
Si è vero, io l'ho fatto, convinta e consapevole di quelka che era la mia decisione, ma porcaccia di una miseria, la gente cambia, si maturano pensieri diversi, la mente a volte si apre a nuove cose, impara ad accettare nuovi punti di vista e allora cosa dovrei fare? Sono sposata si, amo mio marito, ma parliamoci chiaro, pensate davvero che sia possibile sentire con la stessa persona, da anni, i brividi, i crampi allo stomaco e l'agitazione della sua sola presenza? No!!! Non sono in cerca dell'amore, io l'ho ià trovato da tempo, voglio invecchiare con lui, ma, e c'è sempre un ma in ogni cosa, non posso vivere senza emozioni. Credo che prima o poi tutti nella vita arrivino a fare questi ragionamenti, escludendo i morti dentro. Io non lo so perchè son fatta così, forse sono solo troppo assetata di vita, forse ho fatto tutto troppo presto, forse sono sbagliata, ho la testa bacata, ma com'è possibile che esistano persone che riescono a vivere una vita intera non sentendo il bisogno di vibrare?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Giugno 2007)

*E chi te l'ha detto?*



multipers ha detto:


> Si, lo so, ci sono regole da rispettare, si lo so, non si dovrebbe tradire per 1000 buone ragioni, si lo so che quando queste ragioni mi vengono illustrate non posso negare che esistano, ma che palle!!!
> Questo forum a cosa serve? Al confronto si, ma mai chi tradisce perchè non puo' vivere senza emozioni verrà mai compreso da chi accetta solo le regole dell'uomo, rifiutando l'esistenza di regole ben superiori, quelle del cuore, dei brividi, della natura.
> E su parliamoci chiari, siamo animali, intelligenti, ma pur sempre animali. Chi l'ha detto, dove sta scritto che DOBBIAMO scegliere un SOLO compagno per la vita?
> Si è vero, io l'ho fatto, convinta e consapevole di quelka che era la mia decisione, ma porcaccia di una miseria, la gente cambia, si maturano pensieri diversi, la mente a volte si apre a nuove cose, impara ad accettare nuovi punti di vista e allora cosa dovrei fare? Sono sposata si, amo mio marito, ma parliamoci chiaro, pensate davvero che sia possibile sentire con la stessa persona, da anni, i brividi, i crampi allo stomaco e l'agitazione della sua sola presenza? No!!! Non sono in cerca dell'amore, io l'ho ià trovato da tempo, voglio invecchiare con lui, ma, e c'è sempre un ma in ogni cosa, non posso vivere senza emozioni. Credo che prima o poi tutti nella vita arrivino a fare questi ragionamenti, escludendo i morti dentro. Io non lo so perchè son fatta così, forse sono solo troppo assetata di vita, forse ho fatto tutto troppo presto, forse sono sbagliata, ho la testa bacata, ma com'è possibile che esistano persone che riescono a vivere una vita intera non sentendo il bisogno di vibrare?


Chi te l'ha detto che chi non tradisce non provi emozioni?
Chi ti ha ha detto che chi non tradisce non voglia provare emozioni, ma non si accontenta di un rospo purchessia?
Chi ti ha detto che non abbia valutato che non vale la pena di ingannare se stessi e chi si ha accanto per l'emozione data dalla trasgressione?
Chi ti dice che non sia disposto a buttare tutto per un sentimento vero?
Ti dico che, invece, tanti tra coloro che hanno tradito poi si domandano perché hanno buttat via una cosa bella in cambio di un'emozione che avrebbero potuto trovare rubando la maionese al supermercato, rischiando solo un richiamo dal direttore e una figuraccia, invece di distruggere la serenità di due famiglie?


----------



## Old multipers (18 Giugno 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> tanti tra coloro che hanno tradito poi si domandano perché hanno buttat via una cosa bella in cambio di un'emozione che avrebbero potuto trovare rubando la maionese al supermercato, rischiando solo un richiamo dal direttore e una figuraccia, invece di distruggere la serenità di due famiglie?


Perfettamente d'accordo, l'idea di dover rinunciare al mio matrimonio mi fa arrivare già a questa conclusione, ma non elimina i miei BISOGNI.
Grazie cmq del commento.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Giugno 2007)

*O.K.*



multipers ha detto:


> Perfettamente d'accordo, l'idea di dover rinunciare al mio matrimonio mi fa arrivare già a questa conclusione, ma non elimina i miei BISOGNI.
> Grazie cmq del commento.


Adesso possiamo discutere dei bisogni emozionali... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Come quando si dice che ognuno ha un prezzo credo che ognuno abbia anche un prezzo per tradire...
..però (come già dissi) quando in proposta indecente c'è la possibilità di andare con Robert Redford per un milione di dollari ...il problema è che ..non ho un milione di dollari  

	
	
		
		
	


	




















Ovvero si è disposti a rischiare per un'emozione che valga la possibilità di mettere in pericolo la famiglia... ma la maggior parte dei traditori la rischia per una scarsa posta


----------



## Old multipers (18 Giugno 2007)

Ora devo scappare, ma rifletterò per cercare di capire quale sia il mio prezzo...
Spunto davvero interessante!


----------



## Old simo (18 Giugno 2007)

*Beh...*



multipers ha detto:


> Si, lo so, ci sono regole da rispettare, si lo so, non si dovrebbe tradire per 1000 buone ragioni, si lo so che quando queste ragioni mi vengono illustrate non posso negare che esistano, ma che palle!!!
> Questo forum a cosa serve? Al confronto si, ma mai chi tradisce perchè non puo' vivere senza emozioni verrà mai compreso da chi accetta solo le regole dell'uomo, rifiutando l'esistenza di regole ben superiori, quelle del cuore, dei brividi, della natura.
> E su parliamoci chiari, siamo animali, intelligenti, ma pur sempre animali. Chi l'ha detto, dove sta scritto che DOBBIAMO scegliere un SOLO compagno per la vita?
> Si è vero, io l'ho fatto, convinta e consapevole di quelka che era la mia decisione, ma porcaccia di una miseria, la gente cambia, si maturano pensieri diversi, la mente a volte si apre a nuove cose, impara ad accettare nuovi punti di vista e allora cosa dovrei fare? Sono sposata si, amo mio marito, ma parliamoci chiaro, pensate davvero che sia possibile sentire con la stessa persona, da anni, i brividi, i crampi allo stomaco e l'agitazione della sua sola presenza? No!!! Non sono in cerca dell'amore, io l'ho ià trovato da tempo, voglio invecchiare con lui, ma, e c'è sempre un ma in ogni cosa, non posso vivere senza emozioni. *Credo che prima o poi tutti nella vita arrivino a fare questi ragionamenti, escludendo i morti dentro.* Io non lo so perchè son fatta così, forse sono solo troppo assetata di vita, forse ho fatto tutto troppo presto, forse sono sbagliata, ho la testa bacata, ma com'è possibile che esistano persone che riescono a vivere una vita intera non sentendo il bisogno di vibrare?


ciao multipers, le tue idee possono essere piu' o meno condivisibili, personalmente credo che non è detto che se non si arrivi a fare i tuoi stessi ragionamenti si sia morti dentro...lo trovo un giudizio un tantino sbrigativo! credo fermamente invece che ognuno di noi ha diversi caratteri...che magari si arriva anche a provare un brivido x qualcun altro...ma credo che tra il dire e il fare ci sia di mezzo il mare...
personalmente (e forse sono strana io!) credo che quando ci sono questi momenti di "noia emotiva/sentimentale", si debba ritrovare la novità (o almeno cercare) con il proprio compagno/marito...poi se entrambi si è consapevoli che cercare altro puo' ravvivare un rapporto allora ok! nulla da obiettare...ma se la cosa è univoca si diventa egoisti...ovviamente mio personale pensiero!
Simo.


----------



## Old alessia76 (18 Giugno 2007)

multipers ha detto:


> Si, lo so, ci sono regole da rispettare, si lo so, non si dovrebbe tradire per 1000 buone ragioni, si lo so che quando queste ragioni mi vengono illustrate non posso negare che esistano, ma che palle!!!
> Questo forum a cosa serve? Al confronto si, ma mai chi tradisce perchè non puo' vivere senza emozioni verrà mai compreso da chi accetta solo le regole dell'uomo, rifiutando l'esistenza di regole ben superiori, quelle del cuore, dei brividi, della natura.
> E su parliamoci chiari, siamo animali, intelligenti, ma pur sempre animali. Chi l'ha detto, dove sta scritto che DOBBIAMO scegliere un SOLO compagno per la vita?
> Si è vero, io l'ho fatto, convinta e consapevole di quelka che era la mia decisione, ma porcaccia di una miseria, la gente cambia, si maturano pensieri diversi, la mente a volte si apre a nuove cose, impara ad accettare nuovi punti di vista e allora cosa dovrei fare? Sono sposata si, amo mio marito, ma parliamoci chiaro, pensate davvero che sia possibile sentire con la stessa persona, da anni, i brividi, i crampi allo stomaco e l'agitazione della sua sola presenza? No!!! Non sono in cerca dell'amore, io l'ho ià trovato da tempo, voglio invecchiare con lui, ma, e c'è sempre un ma in ogni cosa, non posso vivere senza emozioni. Credo che prima o poi tutti nella vita arrivino a fare questi ragionamenti, escludendo i morti dentro. Io non lo so perchè son fatta così, forse sono solo troppo assetata di vita, forse ho fatto tutto troppo presto, forse sono sbagliata, ho la testa bacata, ma com'è possibile che esistano persone che riescono a vivere una vita intera non sentendo il bisogno di vibrare?



io sono una ex traditrice, che ha commesso il fatto proprio per la tua stessa voglia di vibrare, di colmare spazi vuoti. di provare nuove emozioni. e le ho trovate. mi son divertita.
ma poi? l'animale che in me è fuggito dopo aver mangiato ed ha lasciato un sacco di carcasse.
e il prezzo, solo mio, interiore ( perchè nulla è stato scoperto) lo sto ancora pagando. perchè, a mio avviso, ho spento un patto, ho banalizzato un amore puro...


----------



## Old Angel (19 Giugno 2007)

Ecco questa cosa mi è sempre stata sulle balle, mi allaccio al discorso di Persa, io non potevo capire, pare che chi tradisce è stato benedetto dall'illuminazione, di aver trovato il grande amore, emozioni esplosive, e io povero fesso non potevo capire, perchè cammino dritto a testa bassa con i paraocchi. Ma cavolacci non è così per niente anzi conosco benissimo quelle emozioni, ho più di 40 anni sono un bell'uomo dai 20 anni in su si girano a guardarmi, hanno più volte esplicitamente cercato di abbordarmi, e chiaramente tutto ciò mi lusinga oltre al fatto che alcune mi hanno fatto pure battere il cuore, e ho fatto anche i miei bei pensierini....ma da li a slegare la belva cavolo, motivi per tradirla ne avevo a iosa e le motivazioni che mi hanno frenato sono state tante, ma quella in particolare e che sapevo che la mia lei avrebbe sofferto troppo e sarebbe stato come pugnalarla alle spalle oltre a uccidere lei avrei ucciso il mio essere uomo.
Svegliarsi al mattino guardarsi allo specchio e sentirsi puliti non è poca cosa.


----------



## dererumnatura (19 Giugno 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Ecco questa cosa mi è sempre stata sulle balle, mi allaccio al discorso di Persa, io non potevo capire, pare che chi tradisce è stato benedetto dall'illuminazione, di aver trovato il grande amore, emozioni esplosive, e io povero fesso non potevo capire, perchè cammino dritto a testa bassa con i paraocchi. Ma cavolacci non è così per niente anzi conosco benissimo quelle emozioni, ho più di 40 anni sono un bell'uomo dai 20 anni in su si girano a guardarmi, hanno più volte esplicitamente cercato di abbordarmi, e chiaramente tutto ciò mi lusinga oltre al fatto che alcune mi hanno fatto pure battere il cuore, e ho fatto anche i miei bei pensierini....ma da li a slegare la belva cavolo, motivi per tradirla ne avevo a iosa e le motivazioni che mi hanno frenato sono state tante, ma quella in particolare e *che sapevo che la mia lei avrebbe sofferto troppo e sarebbe stato come pugnalarla alle spalle oltre a uccidere lei avrei ucciso il mio essere uomo.*
> *Svegliarsi al mattino guardarsi allo specchio e sentirsi puliti non è poca cosa*.


----------



## Old mr.perfect (19 Giugno 2007)

multipers ha detto:


> Si, lo so, ci sono regole da rispettare, si lo so, non si dovrebbe tradire per 1000 buone ragioni, si lo so che quando queste ragioni mi vengono illustrate non posso negare che esistano, ma che palle!!!
> Questo forum a cosa serve? Al confronto si, ma mai chi tradisce perchè non puo' vivere senza emozioni verrà mai compreso da chi accetta solo le regole dell'uomo, rifiutando l'esistenza di regole ben superiori, quelle del cuore, dei brividi, della natura.
> E su parliamoci chiari, siamo animali, intelligenti, ma pur sempre animali. Chi l'ha detto, dove sta scritto che DOBBIAMO scegliere un SOLO compagno per la vita?
> Si è vero, io l'ho fatto, convinta e consapevole di quelka che era la mia decisione, ma porcaccia di una miseria, la gente cambia, si maturano pensieri diversi, la mente a volte si apre a nuove cose, impara ad accettare nuovi punti di vista e allora cosa dovrei fare? Sono sposata si, amo mio marito, ma parliamoci chiaro, pensate davvero che sia possibile sentire con la stessa persona, da anni, i brividi, i crampi allo stomaco e l'agitazione della sua sola presenza? No!!! Non sono in cerca dell'amore, io l'ho ià trovato da tempo, voglio invecchiare con lui, ma, e c'è sempre un ma in ogni cosa, non posso vivere senza emozioni. Credo che prima o poi tutti nella vita arrivino a fare questi ragionamenti, escludendo i morti dentro. Io non lo so perchè son fatta così, forse sono solo troppo assetata di vita, forse ho fatto tutto troppo presto, forse sono sbagliata, ho la testa bacata, ma com'è possibile che esistano persone che riescono a vivere una vita intera non sentendo il bisogno di vibrare?


cattivo non sono
ma a te auguro di cuore che per l'intera durata della tua vita accada ciò che hai fin qui citato
ovvero di essere perennemente tradita da tuo marito
sempre che tu già non lo sia
daltronde scritto non sta che sia doveroso che lui scelga di stare solo con te
buon divertimento
e se vuoi proprio saperlo esistono coppie unite da anni ed anni che continuano a vibrare, per usar terminologia da te utilizzata
non rimaner di stucco
non rimaner meravigliata
ammira solamente chi come loro potresti essere
ma non sei


----------



## Fedifrago (19 Giugno 2007)

mr.perfect ha detto:


> cattivo non sono
> ma a te auguro di cuore che per l'intera durata della tua vita accada ciò che hai fin qui citato
> ovvero di essere perennemente tradita da tuo marito
> sempre che tu già non lo sia
> ...


Che banalità dette da un saggio o presunto tale!!


----------



## Old mr.perfect (19 Giugno 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Che banalità dette da un saggio o presunto tale!!


ho solo augurato all'iscritta che la vita vada anche a lei come essa ritiene giusto che vada agli altri


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (19 Giugno 2007)

*Multipers*

Quello che non capirò mai è perchè se si hanno questi bisogni,  non si prenda atto  responsabilmente della situazione  e ci si  separi, così potresti viverti tranquillamente tutte le emozioni che vuoi......ed evitare a tuo marito di invecchiare insieme a te.......con un notevole peso sulla testa


----------



## Old Airforever (19 Giugno 2007)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Quello che non capirò mai è perchè se si hanno questi bisogni, non si prenda atto responsabilmente della situazione e ci si separi, così potresti viverti tranquillamente tutte le emozioni che vuoi......ed evitare a tuo marito di invecchiare insieme a te.......con un notevole peso sulla testa


Fabrizio,
se non ho mal interpretato ciò che ha postato Multipers, lei espone il fatto che bisognerebbe "legalizzare" (mi si consenta di usare questo termine) i tradimenti.
Se lei, come tu giustamente consigli, dovesse separarsi, da single non potrebbe più compiere tradimenti in caso di esigenza.
Air


----------



## tatitati (19 Giugno 2007)

multipers ha detto:


> Si, lo so, ci sono regole da rispettare, si lo so, non si dovrebbe tradire per 1000 buone ragioni, si lo so che quando queste ragioni mi vengono illustrate non posso negare che esistano, ma che palle!!!
> Questo forum a cosa serve? Al confronto si, ma mai chi tradisce perchè non puo' vivere senza emozioni verrà mai compreso da chi accetta solo le regole dell'uomo, rifiutando l'esistenza di regole ben superiori, quelle del cuore, dei brividi, della natura.
> E su parliamoci chiari, siamo animali, intelligenti, ma pur sempre animali. Chi l'ha detto, dove sta scritto che DOBBIAMO scegliere un SOLO compagno per la vita?
> Si è vero, io l'ho fatto, convinta e consapevole di quelka che era la mia decisione, ma porcaccia di una miseria, la gente cambia, si maturano pensieri diversi, la mente a volte si apre a nuove cose, impara ad accettare nuovi punti di vista e allora cosa dovrei fare? Sono sposata si, amo mio marito, ma parliamoci chiaro, pensate davvero che sia possibile sentire con la stessa persona, da anni, i brividi, i crampi allo stomaco e l'agitazione della sua sola presenza? No!!! Non sono in cerca dell'amore, io l'ho ià trovato da tempo, voglio invecchiare con lui, ma, e c'è sempre un ma in ogni cosa, non posso vivere senza emozioni. Credo che prima o poi tutti nella vita arrivino a fare questi ragionamenti, escludendo i morti dentro. Io non lo so perchè son fatta così, forse sono solo troppo assetata di vita, forse ho fatto tutto troppo presto, forse sono sbagliata, ho la testa bacata, ma com'è possibile che esistano persone che riescono a vivere una vita intera non sentendo il bisogno di vibrare?


 
oddio mi sembra quasi di averlo scritto io sto post.. stesse parole stesse sensazioni. condivido in pieno le tue parole. mi sono sposata per amore da anni lo conosco mio marito ed è stato l'unico per me per tanto tempo. ma poi la mia anima ha smesso di vibrare per lui e mi sono posta le tue stesse domande e dopo tanta incertezza ho ceduto ed ho conscluso che no è possibile vivere sempre con la stessa persona per anni e provare sempre lo steso sentimento, le stesse vibrazioni le stesse passioni. non si può proprio perchè si cambia e si mutano interessi e pensieri e anche le condizioni di vita. la mia anima vibra poco con mio marito è quasi una vibrazione impercettibile ma con l'altro ho lo stomaco sottosopra, ho proprio un senso di svenimento come se dovessi cadere a terra da un momento all'altro. è proprio amore, come quello che si prova a 15 anni e la testa ti sembra piena di bollicine e lo stomaco è tutto un crampo e tu non sai che cavolo di pesci pigliare eppure non hai più 15 anni ne hai quasi 40 e davvero non sai che fare... eppure senti dentro come un vulcano in eruzione e il sangue che bolle e sei maledettamente felice quando lui ti sfiora pur sapendo che la notte non dormirai con lui... c'è da impazzire eppure io senza tutte queste emozioni non so stare.


----------



## Verena67 (19 Giugno 2007)

tatina ha detto:


> eppure non hai più 15 anni ne hai quasi 40 e davvero non sai che fare... eppure senti dentro come un vulcano in eruzione e il sangue che bolle e sei maledettamente felice quando lui ti sfiora pur sapendo che la notte non dormirai con lui... c'è da impazzire eppure io senza tutte queste emozioni non so stare.


 
Ma...emozioni a parte, non senti l'infelicità di una storia che non cresce e non si concretizza?! 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Io questa infelicità l'ho sentita praticamente da subito e mi ha ferito moltissimo, spingendomi verso un progressivo allontanamento....ed ora alla rottura totale di ogni rapporto, anhce solo amichevole....

Bacio!


----------



## Bruja (19 Giugno 2007)

*Mah...*

Devo dire che prima di sapere che prezzo ognuno abbia, bisogna vedere quanto si sia disposti a travalicare pur di soddisfare le proprie sensazioni e pruriti!
Devo dire che per quanto possa sembrare banale, mr.perfect ha esposto una regola basilare, se una cosa la desideri veramente contro l'assetto e la morale comune, benissimo, ma sappi che può essere un boomerang perchè la persona che trovi e che è la risposta elle tue esigenze sensoriali è la stessa che potrebbe poi rivolgersi altrove per lo stesso motivo; e non mi riferisco quindi al marito ma all'amante.
Se la nostra amica crede che sia lecito, si accomodi, ma non pretenda che una SUA pretesa caratteriale ed esistenziale debba essere regolamentata per tutti. Ci sono anche quelli che sanno che tradire è un errore ed accettano che resti tale pur commettendolo.
Un conto è trasgredire, altro è rendere lecita la trasgressione.
Quanto al prezzo..... è da tempo che sostengo che alla fine è proprio il tipo di prezzo a stabilire che il nostro prezzo.  Denaro, carriera, privilegi, agevolazioni... non è necessario che si tratti di un mero rapporto sessuale o di scendere a pati con la propria coscienza morale, in fondo anche un matrimonio di interesse è un prezzo!
Esiste una pèrostituzione più sottile di quella standard, è quella mentale!
Bruja


----------



## tatitati (19 Giugno 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Ma...emozioni a parte, non senti l'infelicità di una storia che non cresce e non si concretizza?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no e ti spiego perchè. perchè la storia è cresciuta anche se un poco alla volta, un mattone alla volta, giorno per giorno. a volte ci vogliono anni.  ma io ho pazienza


----------



## Nobody (19 Giugno 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Ma...emozioni a parte, non senti l'infelicità di una storia che non cresce e non si concretizza?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io credo che dipenda dalle aspettative che uno ha: se sono quelle di godersi gli attimi e le loro emozioni senza pensare al futuro, si può vivere una storia del genere in maniera più che appagante.
Se invece si vuol costruire una nuova vita con la nuova persona...si rischia seriamente di vivere nell'infelicità di cui parli.


----------



## Verena67 (19 Giugno 2007)

tatina ha detto:


> no e ti spiego perchè. perchè la storia è cresciuta anche se un poco alla volta, un mattone alla volta, giorno per giorno. a volte ci vogliono anni. ma io ho pazienza


Io no 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Auguri!!!


----------



## Verena67 (19 Giugno 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Io credo che dipenda dalle aspettative che uno ha: se sono quelle di godersi gli attimi e le loro emozioni senza pensare al futuro, si può vivere una storia del genere in maniera più che appagante.
> Se invece si vuol costruire una nuova vita con la nuova persona...si rischia seriamente di vivere nell'infelicità di cui parli.


 
Vedi cos'è, per come sono fatta io non concepisco due cose:
a) l'infedeltà verso il mio coniuge, specie se prolungata: i sensi di colpa mi devasterebbero e comunque detesto vivere nella menzogna. A me solo la sincerità da' la libertà morale cui anelo...
b) le emozioni che non portano a niente. Secondo me una storia d'amore non puo' vivere d'attimi, DEVE diventare costruttiva.

Sono profondamente convinta, e non da oggi, che le storie extraconiugali o decollano in tempi ragionevoli (qualche mese al max) o sono destinate a spegnersi come petardi bruciati o peggio ancora devastano ottimi matrimoni lasciando solo ceneri e sofferenza.

Per tutti, anche per chi non meritava questo tradimento.

Un bacio!


----------



## La Lupa (19 Giugno 2007)

Ma come si fa a cancellare un post?


----------



## La Lupa (19 Giugno 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Io no
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...


----------



## Old mr.perfect (19 Giugno 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Io credo che dipenda dalle aspettative che uno ha: *se sono quelle di godersi gli attimi e le loro emozioni senza pensare al futuro, si può vivere una storia del genere in maniera più che appagante.*
> Se invece si vuol costruire una nuova vita con la nuova persona...si rischia seriamente di vivere nell'infelicità di cui parli.


a te infinita ragione do
ma una domanda che anche a voi tutti rivolgo è la presente: non vi sembra che esistano molti, troppi individui che le prime aspettative preferiscono?
serio rapporto per caso impaurisce?


----------



## La Lupa (19 Giugno 2007)

mr.perfect ha detto:


> a te infinita ragione do
> ma una domanda che anche a voi tutti rivolgo è la presente: non vi sembra che esistano molti, troppi individui che le prime aspettative preferiscono?
> serio rapporto per caso impaurisce?


A me sembra che ci siano molte persone che vivono la "prima situazione" con le aspettative della "seconda".


----------



## Old mr.perfect (19 Giugno 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> A me sembra che ci siano molte persone che vivono la "prima situazione" con le aspettative della "seconda".


anche questa tua, da escluder non è


----------



## La Lupa (19 Giugno 2007)

mr.perfect ha detto:


> anche questa tua, da escluder non è


Perchè il papa non è Re.


----------



## Iris (19 Giugno 2007)

multipers ha detto:


> Si, lo so, ci sono regole da rispettare, si lo so, non si dovrebbe tradire per 1000 buone ragioni, si lo so che quando queste ragioni mi vengono illustrate non posso negare che esistano, ma che palle!!!
> Questo forum a cosa serve? Al confronto si, ma mai chi tradisce perchè non puo' vivere senza emozioni verrà mai compreso da chi accetta solo le regole dell'uomo, rifiutando l'esistenza di regole ben superiori, quelle del cuore, dei brividi, della natura.
> E su parliamoci chiari, siamo animali, intelligenti, ma pur sempre animali. Chi l'ha detto, dove sta scritto che DOBBIAMO scegliere un SOLO compagno per la vita?
> Si è vero, io l'ho fatto, convinta e consapevole di quelka che era la mia decisione, ma porcaccia di una miseria, la gente cambia, si maturano pensieri diversi, la mente a volte si apre a nuove cose, impara ad accettare nuovi punti di vista e allora cosa dovrei fare? Sono sposata si, amo mio marito, ma parliamoci chiaro, pensate davvero che sia possibile sentire con la stessa persona, da anni, i brividi, i crampi allo stomaco e l'agitazione della sua sola presenza? No!!! Non sono in cerca dell'amore, io l'ho ià trovato da tempo, voglio invecchiare con lui, ma, e c'è sempre un ma in ogni cosa, non posso vivere senza emozioni. Credo che prima o poi tutti nella vita arrivino a fare questi ragionamenti, escludendo i morti dentro. Io non lo so perchè son fatta così, forse sono solo troppo assetata di vita, forse ho fatto tutto troppo presto, forse sono sbagliata, ho la testa bacata, ma com'è possibile che esistano persone che riescono a vivere una vita intera non sentendo il bisogno di vibrare?


 
Non ti illudere...non sei assetata di vita...e non hai trovato ina beata fava!!! Stai male con il tuo compagno e non hai le palle per cambiare...
Datti una mossa e lascia libero tuo marito. 
Se sei cambiata, e hai maturato desideri di mutamento, prendi coraggio e cambia!!!
Altrimenti sei una mezza calzetta.Non c'è altro da dire.


----------



## Old FireWalkWhitMe (19 Giugno 2007)

mr.perfect ha detto:


> a te infinita ragione do
> ma una domanda che anche a voi tutti rivolgo è la presente: non vi sembra che esistano molti, troppi individui che le prime aspettative preferiscono?
> serio rapporto per caso impaurisce?


Mr.Perfect, come ho detto e ridetto, scegliere la prima "sezione" è più conveniente. Non entriamo nel merito, giudicando se è giusto o se non lo è, perchè tutti sappiamo che è comportamento ingiusto.
Soffermiamoci sulla convenienza. Una ragazza, ha recentemente (se non mi sbaglio, ieri) scritto un post ove sottolineava il fatto che non è un disonore avere più di un rapporto sentimentale in contemporanea. Io puntualizzo solo che non è certamente un onore. Ma è conveniente. E' fantastico. Non c'è giorno (o parte di esso) in cui subentri monotonia. Certo è, che ricevere è traumatico.
Laura


----------



## Nobody (19 Giugno 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Vedi cos'è, per come sono fatta io non concepisco due cose:
> a) l'infedeltà verso il mio coniuge, specie se prolungata: i sensi di colpa mi devasterebbero e comunque detesto vivere nella menzogna. A me solo la sincerità da' la libertà morale cui anelo...
> b) le emozioni che non portano a niente. Secondo me una storia d'amore non puo' vivere d'attimi, DEVE diventare costruttiva.
> 
> ...


Il tuo modo d'essere è simile al mio, quindi ti capisco e condivido il pensiero.
Ma altre persone non sono così: per loro, gli attimi e le emozioni sono fondamentali. Certo, per vivere così non devi provare nessun senso di colpa verso il tuo partner abituale. Riservarti una fetta di vita solo per te, in cui appaghi i tuoi bisogni.
Non dico che sia sbagliato farlo, semplicemente io non ci riuscirei.


----------



## Iris (19 Giugno 2007)

*Moltimodi*

Io non discuto..ci sono persone che vivono di emozioni.
Perfetto. Ma che non si sposino, e non costruiscano teorie sulla necessità di tradire.
Un pò di onestà intelettuale non guasterebbe!!!


----------



## Old mr.perfect (19 Giugno 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Il tuo modo d'essere è simile al mio, quindi ti capisco e condivido il pensiero.
> Ma altre persone non sono così: per loro, gli attimi e le emozioni sono fondamentali. Certo, per vivere così non devi provare nessun senso di colpa verso il tuo partner abituale. Riservarti una fetta di vita solo per te, in cui appaghi i tuoi bisogni.
> Non dico che sia sbagliato farlo, *semplicemente io non ci riuscirei*.


e ben fai
perchè rapporto di coppia altrimenti non sarebbe
bensì rapporto di gruppo
a mo' di zoo safari ove animali distinzion tra loro non fanno


----------



## Iris (19 Giugno 2007)

Poi, parliamoci chiaro...passare da un letto all'altro non è un'emozione..dopo un pò diventa routine.
Scopare ogni poco con uno diverso, è ginnastica. L'emozione è ben altro.


----------



## La Lupa (19 Giugno 2007)

FireWalkWhitMe ha detto:


> Certo è, che ricevere è traumatico.
> Laura


Beh... certo... poi dipende dalla quantità e anche dalla dimensione.










*Iris*... son perfettamente d'accordo con te.

Ma avere il culo al caldo è comodissimo.
E le nostre signore, qua, lo dimostrano.


Insomma, è sempre il solito discorso, ci vuole manico per vivere in prima persona.


----------



## Iris (19 Giugno 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Beh... certo... poi dipende dalla quantità e anche dalla dimensione.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Stesso discorso..o la seta o gli stracci...Chi si accontenta gode...l'importante è che non rompano i maroni
Posso dire e che palle pure io?


----------



## Old FireWalkWhitMe (19 Giugno 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> *Io non discuto..ci sono persone che vivono di emozioni.*
> *Perfetto. Ma che non si sposino, e non costruiscano teorie sulla necessità di tradire.*
> Un pò di onestà intelettuale non guasterebbe!!!


Sii così cortese (dai, mi avete convinta, diamoci del "tu") e spiegami dove sarebbe l'emozione se si ragionasse come (vedi il tuo post).
Se l'emozione e la trasgressione partono appunto dalle infedeltà...
Laura


----------



## Iris (19 Giugno 2007)

FireWalkWhitMe ha detto:


> Mr.Perfect, come ho detto e ridetto, scegliere la prima "sezione" è più conveniente. Non entriamo nel merito, giudicando se è giusto o se non lo è, perchè tutti sappiamo che è comportamento ingiusto.
> Soffermiamoci sulla convenienza. Una ragazza, ha recentemente (se non mi sbaglio, ieri) scritto un post ove sottolineava il fatto che non è un disonore avere più di un rapporto sentimentale in contemporanea. Io puntualizzo solo che non è certamente un onore. Ma è conveniente. E' fantastico. Non c'è giorno (o parte di esso) in cui subentri monotonia. Certo è, che ricevere è traumatico.
> Laura


 
Ma io le dissi cara che rischiavadi finire all'ospedale...


----------



## Nobody (19 Giugno 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Poi, parliamoci chiaro...passare da un letto all'altro non è un'emozione..dopo un pò diventa routine.
> Scopare ogni poco con uno diverso, è ginnastica. L'emozione è ben altro.


Non lo so..non entro nella testa dell'altro. Come fai a capire cos'è un'emozione? Per te può non esserlo, per un altro si. 
Uno non prova sensi di colpa a tradire...un altro si. Vedi come siamo diversi?


----------



## Old FireWalkWhitMe (19 Giugno 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Poi, parliamoci chiaro...passare da un letto all'altro non è un'emozione..dopo un pò diventa routine.
> Scopare ogni poco con uno diverso, è ginnastica. L'emozione è ben altro.


Passare da un letto e l'altro può diventare routine. Ma è sempre meno routine che stare in un solo letto.
Dù gusti is mejo che one!
Laura


----------



## Iris (19 Giugno 2007)

FireWalkWhitMe ha detto:


> Sii così cortese (dai, mi avete convinta, diamoci del "tu") e spiegami dove sarebbe l'emozione se si ragionasse come (vedi il tuo post).
> Se l'emozione e la trasgressione partono appunto dalle infedeltà...
> Laura


 
Io sono cortese...ma vedi che ti spiego? Ciò che non puoi capire?
Mai mi sognerei di leggere la Divina Commmedia ad una capra...il libo farebbe una brutta fine...ci cacherebbe sopra..


----------



## La Lupa (19 Giugno 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Stesso discorso..o la seta o gli stracci...Chi si accontenta gode...l'importante è che non rompano i maroni
> Posso dire e che palle pure io?


Veramente!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Anzi, guarda, facciamoli contenti...

E' vero!!! Avete ragione!!!

*Siete un concentrato di energia sessuale cosmica*
*che nessuna morale potrà mai imbrigliare!*
*I vostri orgasmi riecheggieranno per l'eternità!*
*Chi siamo noi per negare all'universo una tale esplosione di forza pubica???*
*Andate, scopate e cornificate, la terra a bisogno di voi!*​


----------



## Iris (19 Giugno 2007)

FireWalkWhitMe ha detto:


> Passare da un letto e l'altro può diventare routine. Ma è sempre meno routine che stare in un solo letto.
> Dù gusti is mejo che one!
> Laura


UHmmm....bella mia passando di letto in letto si prendono pure le fregature...mica li trovi tutti bravi!!!
Anzi...ti assicuro che quelli bravi veramente scarseggiano!!!!


----------



## Old FireWalkWhitMe (19 Giugno 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> UHmmm....bella mia passando di letto in letto si prendono pure le fregature...mica li trovi tutti bravi!!!
> Anzi...ti assicuro che quelli bravi veramente scarseggiano!!!!


Non ti do torto, Ines. Puntualizzo solo che la quantità regala più probabilità e meno noia.
Laura


----------



## Iris (19 Giugno 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Veramente!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Infatti. non perdete tempo prezioso con noi.


----------



## Iris (19 Giugno 2007)

FireWalkWhitMe ha detto:


> Non ti do torto, Ines. Puntualizzo solo che la quantità regala più probabilità e meno noia.
> Laura


 
No...ti assicuro di noi..per un buon sesso ci vuole un certo approfondimento..ci si deve dedicare al soggetto diciamo...
Altrimenti fai da sola ..che è meglio..


----------



## Old FireWalkWhitMe (19 Giugno 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Infatti. non perdete tempo prezioso con noi.


Ines, capisco che non tutti la pensiamo allo stesso modo. Infatti, quattro anni fa la pensavo in modo totalmente diverso. Ma è giusto accettarsi, accettarci. Scambiano sempre, costantemente idee e pareri.
Laura


----------



## La Lupa (19 Giugno 2007)

*Un momento!!!*



FireWalkWhitMe ha detto:


> Sii così cortese (dai, mi avete convinta, diamoci del "tu") e spiegami dove sarebbe l'emozione se si ragionasse come (vedi il tuo post).
> *Se l'emozione e la trasgressione partono appunto dalle infedeltà...*
> Laura


E no, bella!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Allora ce stai a cojonà!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Allora tu tutta questa emozioni non la ricevi da kilometri di uccello!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Allora sei stronza.

Punto. Che altro c'è da dire?


----------



## Old FireWalkWhitMe (19 Giugno 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> No...ti assicuro di noi..per un buon sesso ci vuole un certo approfondimento..ci si deve dedicare al soggetto diciamo...
> Altrimenti fai da sola ..che è meglio..


Non è sempre così, Ines. Quando le persone ci sanno fare, ti portano a fare del buon sesso anche se non le conosci da una vita.
Laura


----------



## Iris (19 Giugno 2007)

Certo Lara, io sono Iris..Ines non lo so chi è...


----------



## Old FireWalkWhitMe (19 Giugno 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> E no, bella!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


La Lupa, l'emozione parte dal presupposto di smorzare la monotonia scegliendo di avere a che fare con altre persone al di la del partner ufficiale, che lo si tiene anch'esso per convenienza.
Non so a cosa tu ti stia riferendo.
Chiariscimi le idee, se non ti scoccia.
Laura


----------



## Iris (19 Giugno 2007)

FireWalkWhitMe ha detto:


> Non è sempre così, Ines. Quando le persone ci sanno fare, ti portano a fare del buon sesso anche se non le conosci da una vita.
> Laura


 
L'orgasmo, le donne ( te lo dico...così ti avvantaggi) non lo provano a comando


----------



## Old FireWalkWhitMe (19 Giugno 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Certo Lara, io sono Iris..Ines non lo so chi è...


Scusa se ti faccio notare che hai storpiato il mio nome: mi chiamo Laura.
L


----------



## Iris (19 Giugno 2007)

FireWalkWhitMe ha detto:


> Scusa se ti faccio notare che hai storpiato il mio nome: mi chiamo Laura.
> L


 
Un pò di ironia no eh?


----------



## Old FireWalkWhitMe (19 Giugno 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> L'orgasmo, le donne ( te lo dico...così ti avvantaggi) non lo provano a comando


Ma ci sono molti (non tutti, aimè) uomini che ci sanno fare. E che ti fanno provare anche quello multiplo. Anche vaginale e clitorideo in contemporanea.
Laura


----------



## Iris (19 Giugno 2007)

FireWalkWhitMe ha detto:


> Ma ci sono molti (non tutti, aimè) uomini che ci sanno fare. E che ti fanno provare anche quello multiplo. Anche vaginale e clitorideo in contemporanea.
> Laura


 
Ok..tu sei un uomo..dammi il tuo indirizzo se sei così bravo...


----------



## Old FireWalkWhitMe (19 Giugno 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Ok..tu sei un uomo..dammi il tuo indirizzo se sei così bravo...


Ines, sono una donna ed è forse per questo che ne so qualcosa, come so di per certo che anche tu sai quanto me, perchè anche tu sei del mio stesso sesso.
Ci sono uomini che non sanno manco trovare il punto G, se è questo che vuoi sentirti dire. Ma se frequenti diversi uomini, è difficile che non ce ne siano almeno un paio svegliotti.
Laura


----------



## Iris (19 Giugno 2007)

Ma sai che mi frega a me da dove  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   parte l'orgasmo...quando godo ..godo...


----------



## Iris (19 Giugno 2007)

FireWalkWhitMe ha detto:


> Ines, sono una donna ed è forse per questo che ne so qualcosa, come so di per certo che anche tu sai quanto me, perchè anche tu sei del mio stesso sesso.
> Ci sono uomini che non sanno manco trovare il punto G, se è questo che vuoi sentirti dire. Ma se frequenti diversi uomini, è difficile che non ce ne siano almeno un paio svegliotti.
> Laura


Io il punto G non ce l'ho 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Come famo!?


----------



## Old FireWalkWhitMe (19 Giugno 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Ma sai che mi frega a me da dove
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ines, non stiamo trattando questo argomento, Stavo solo spiegando il perchè si decide di tradire.
Se vuoi, se volete, possiamo ritornare sulla retta via senza sviare il discorso sul come godiamo.
Laura


----------



## Old FireWalkWhitMe (19 Giugno 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Io il punto G non ce l'ho
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ogggià, non lo hai, Ines. Posso preoccuparmi?
Scherzo
Laura


----------



## La Lupa (19 Giugno 2007)

Laura, io ho risolto il problema degli orgasmi avendo solo rapporti sodomiti.
Che tra l'altro sono anche un ottimo anticoncezionale.

Tu come la vedi?


----------



## Old FireWalkWhitMe (19 Giugno 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Laura, io ho risolto il problema degli orgasmi avendo solo rapporti sodomiti.
> Che tra l'altro sono anche un ottimo anticoncezionale.
> 
> Tu come la vedi?


Pillola e spirale. Sai, sono rimasta piena già una volta.
Laura


----------



## Iris (19 Giugno 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Laura, io ho risolto il problema degli orgasmi avendo solo rapporti sodomiti.
> Che tra l'altro sono anche un ottimo anticoncezionale.
> 
> Tu come la vedi?


----------



## La Lupa (19 Giugno 2007)

FireWalkWhitMe ha detto:


> Pillola e spirale. Sai, sono rimasta piena già una volta.
> Laura


Sì... ma voglio dire... non sono meglio?


Comunque, ti devi essere sbagliata, perchè m'hai mandato un messaggio privato che conteneva solo un punto.    .

Volevi dirmi qualcosa?


----------



## Old FireWalkWhitMe (19 Giugno 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Sì... ma voglio dire... non sono meglio?
> 
> 
> Comunque, ti devi essere sbagliata, perchè m'hai mandato un messaggio privato che conteneva solo un punto. .
> ...


Stavo cercando
Laura


----------



## tatitati (19 Giugno 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Non ti illudere...non sei assetata di vita...e non hai trovato ina beata fava!!! Stai male con il tuo compagno e non hai le palle per cambiare...
> Datti una mossa e lascia libero tuo marito.
> Se sei cambiata, e hai maturato desideri di mutamento, prendi coraggio e cambia!!!
> Altrimenti sei una mezza calzetta.Non c'è altro da dire.


 
cavoli che acume


----------



## Old FireWalkWhitMe (19 Giugno 2007)

FireWalkWhitMe ha detto:


> Stavo cercando
> Laura


Stavo cercando.
Laura


----------



## Old FireWalkWhitMe (19 Giugno 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Sì... ma voglio dire... non sono meglio?
> 
> 
> Comunque, ti devi essere sbagliata, perchè m'hai mandato un messaggio privato che conteneva *solo un punto*. .
> ...


Ok, ma io scrivo punto per punto. Se vuoi ti faccio un papiro di domande. Ma preferisco trattare un solo punto alla volta.
Laura


----------



## Iris (19 Giugno 2007)

cercavi un pò di gente, tesoro..cercavi il nostro punto G?


----------



## La Lupa (19 Giugno 2007)

FireWalkWhitMe ha detto:


> Ok, ma io scrivo punto per punto. Se vuoi ti faccio un papiro di domande. Ma preferisco trattare un solo punto alla volta.
> Laura


Chiarissimo.

In effetti è più logico, ci si incasina anche meno.

Scusa, non avevo capito.

E' questo il punto.


----------



## Old FireWalkWhitMe (19 Giugno 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> *Chiarissimo*.
> 
> In effetti è più logico, ci si incasina anche meno.
> 
> ...


Dai, basta, sono una ragazza. Carissima, non carissimo.
Laura


----------



## La Lupa (19 Giugno 2007)

FireWalkWhitMe ha detto:


> Dai, basta, sono una ragazza. Carissima, non carissimo.
> Laura
























Che sbadata... volevo scrivere *chiarissima*... intesa come ... illustrissima... esimia... o anche Chiara nome proprio, ma di più.


Comunque grazie Laura, perchè fai uscire il meglio della mia patafisica.

Grazie, grazie, ancora grazie!


----------



## Old FireWalkWhitMe (19 Giugno 2007)

Che sbadata... volevo scrivere *chiarissima*... intesa come ... illustrissima... esimia... o anche Chiara nome proprio, ma di più.


Comunque grazie Laura, perchè fai uscire il meglio della mia patafisica.

Grazie, grazie, ancora grazie!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 [/quote]

Non mi sono offesa né tantomeno incazzata. Comunque, sbagli a battere perchè ora hai scritto chiarissima invece che carissima.
Succede, succede.
Laura


----------



## La Lupa (19 Giugno 2007)

FireWalkWhitMe ha detto:


> Non mi sono offesa né tantomeno incazzata. Comunque, sbagli a battere perchè ora hai scritto chiarissima invece che carissima.
> Succede, succede.
> Laura


E come no!
Pensa che prima avevo scritto *chiarissimo* e tu hai letto *carissimo*.


----------



## Nobody (19 Giugno 2007)

miiiiiiii che due palle....ma che vi frega se è maschio o femmina


----------



## Old FireWalkWhitMe (19 Giugno 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> E come no!
> Pensa che prima avevo scritto *chiarissimo* e tu hai letto *carissimo*.


Vero. Scusa
Laura


----------



## Old FireWalkWhitMe (19 Giugno 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> miiiiiiii che due palle....ma che vi frega se è maschio o femmina


Moltomoda, scusa ma a me interessa, visto che sono la diretta interessata.
Laura


----------



## Nobody (19 Giugno 2007)

FireWalkWhitMe ha detto:


> Moltomoda, scusa ma a me interessa, visto che sono la diretta interessata.
> Laura


...sei l'interessata e non lo sai ancora?


----------



## Old ameliafix (19 Giugno 2007)

*libertà*



multipers ha detto:


> Si, lo so, ci sono regole da rispettare, si lo so, non si dovrebbe tradire per 1000 buone ragioni, si lo so che quando queste ragioni mi vengono illustrate non posso negare che esistano, ma che palle!!!
> Questo forum a cosa serve? Al confronto si, ma mai chi tradisce perchè non puo' vivere senza emozioni verrà mai compreso da chi accetta solo le regole dell'uomo, rifiutando l'esistenza di regole ben superiori, quelle del cuore, dei brividi, della natura.
> E su parliamoci chiari, siamo animali, intelligenti, ma pur sempre animali. Chi l'ha detto, dove sta scritto che DOBBIAMO scegliere un SOLO compagno per la vita?
> Si è vero, io l'ho fatto, convinta e consapevole di quelka che era la mia decisione, ma porcaccia di una miseria, la gente cambia, si maturano pensieri diversi, la mente a volte si apre a nuove cose, impara ad accettare nuovi punti di vista e allora cosa dovrei fare? Sono sposata si, amo mio marito, ma parliamoci chiaro, pensate davvero che sia possibile sentire con la stessa persona, da anni, i brividi, i crampi allo stomaco e l'agitazione della sua sola presenza? No!!! Non sono in cerca dell'amore, io l'ho ià trovato da tempo, voglio invecchiare con lui, ma, e c'è sempre un ma in ogni cosa, non posso vivere senza emozioni. Credo che prima o poi tutti nella vita arrivino a fare questi ragionamenti, escludendo i morti dentro. Io non lo so perchè son fatta così, forse sono solo troppo assetata di vita, forse ho fatto tutto troppo presto, forse sono sbagliata, ho la testa bacata, ma com'è possibile che esistano persone che riescono a vivere una vita intera non sentendo il bisogno di vibrare?


... io veramente non capisco tutte queste esigenze di catalogare e suddividere le persone in compartimenti stagni ... tradito ... traditore ... vibrante.
Per tua migliore comprensione ti dirò che sono stata tradita recentemente ... e davvero tutto quello che dici va bene ... in buona parte lo condivido. 
Penso che ogni persona, tradito o traditore o gay o etero o bisex, desideri nella vita sentire il frizzicorino dei primi appuntamenti i primi baci, il corteggiamento e la conquista.
E fai bene a viverlo se ti si presenta l'occasione ... ma la libertà dov'è???
se questo è quello che pensi ... io non ti dico che ti devi separare ... ma perchè non ne parli a tuo marito??? Chi ti dà il diritto di presumere che anche per lui non sia così??? Quale presunzione è la tua??? Chi ti dice che ad una esposizione del genere tuo marito non ti dica: cara anche io mi sento allo stesso modo e tu di vibrazioni non me ne dai proprio più ... perchè non vibriamo in giro per il mondo di giorno  e ci incontriamo a casa la sera???
potreste vivere entrambe le cose ... in piena libertà ... senza tradire o ferire nessuno.
Poi potremmo parlare per ore sul fatto se questo sia ancora amore o solo un calesse ... oppure sul fatto che forse le vibrazioni te le dà proprio il tradimento e non il signore dai begli occhioni che abbordi al supermercato (scherzo ovviamente) .... TUTTO IL RESTO E' NOIA ED IPOCRISIA.


----------



## Old sfigatta (19 Giugno 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> E come no!
> Pensa che prima avevo scritto *chiarissimo* e tu hai letto *carissimo*.


CODA DI PAGLIA????????


----------



## Old sfigatta (19 Giugno 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> CODA DI PAGLIA????????


DISLESSIA???


----------



## Old chensamurai (19 Giugno 2007)

FireWalkWhitMe ha detto:


> Vero. Scusa
> Laura


...Amica mia... Il tuo ragionamento è piuttosto antico... Tu, sei semplicemente una "_funzionaria della specie_"... Basta leggere il buon vecchio Schopenhauer... L'unico problema è che non potrai mai avere un uomo che ti chieda di essere anche "_soggetto_"... Capisci?... Potrai avere ed accontentarti di "_corpi_"... Ma di "_soggetti_"... Niente da fare... Comunque, anch'io, molte volte, ho ceduto alla logica della "_specie_"... E ho capito che assieme all'annullamento dell'altro... Annullavo anche me stesso... E che il godimento, aveva una qualità diversa... Inferiore...


----------



## Bruja (19 Giugno 2007)

*girotondo di aspettative...*

Io mi sono fermata ad alcuni punti..... che hanno xspiegazioni opposte a quelle che vorrebbero fossero intese. 
Le emozioni non si coniugano solo con le infedeltà o la trasgressione, forse solo con il cambiamento, ma questo dipende dal non sapersele procurare in proprio ed andare al traino di chi viene dopo! (e quelli sono più pruruti grattati che emozioni!)

La frase di Lupa che ci aspettiamo dal primo "contatto" le aspettative che di solito soddisfa il secondo.... in questo caso direi anche il terzo, il quarto e via dicendo!

Tristissima la frase di Laura "sono rimasta piena"... non tanto per il fatto in sè quanto per la virilissima forma espressiva... me la sarei aspettata da un uomo che avesse avuto un rapporto a rischio ripo: "mi è rimasta piena!"...

Ultima precisazione, perchè vogliamo che i nostri parametri siano adattabili a quelli altrui e non ci passa neppure per l'anticamera del cervello pensare che quelli altrui abbiano lo stesso "diritto di cittadinanza" o siano peregrini? Forse gli illusi sono quelli che credono che formandosi una concettualità sulla liceità del tradire abbiano risolto la capra della coscienza e il cavolo della reprensibilità?    
Per farla breve, personalmente non ho avuto in giovinezza nè in maturità problemi di "reperimento emozioni" , ma prima delle emozioni consideravo chi me le avrebbe procurate.... ci sono donne che pur di scopare si beccano certi elementi più nauseanti di una seduta di chemio!!!   Ovvio che vale anche per gli uomini... ho sentito personalmente uno dire all'amico credendo che non sentissi perchè ero di spalle e non conosciuta:
"Chi quella? Ma sì le ho fatto una cortesia.... speriamo che non torni alla carica!!!
Bruja


----------



## tatitati (19 Giugno 2007)

FireWalkWhitMe ha detto:


> Moltomoda, scusa ma a me interessa, visto che sono la diretta interessata.
> Laura


 
ma che sei incinta? wow


----------



## La Lupa (19 Giugno 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Io il punto G non ce l'ho
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sai che io invece me lo sono fatto levare?

Non lo sopportavo più, il mio fidanzato ci si impigliava continuamente, due palle che non ti dico... non potevi goderti cinque minuti che questo: spetta spetta... ahia... dinuovo... e che due maroni!!!

Così l'ho fatto levare. E guarda, non me ne son pentita.


----------



## Nobody (19 Giugno 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Sai che io invece me lo sono fatto levare?
> 
> Non lo sopportavo più, il mio fidanzato ci si impigliava continuamente, due palle che non ti dico... non potevi goderti cinque minuti che questo: spetta spetta... ahia... dinuovo... e che due maroni!!!
> 
> Così l'ho fatto levare. E guarda, non me ne son pentita.


...ma cos'è questo punto gi???


----------



## Iris (19 Giugno 2007)

Hai fatto bene...così si deve impegnare a fondo...Sempre a dare la colpa al punto G!!!!


----------



## tatitati (19 Giugno 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Io mi sono fermata ad alcuni punti..... che hanno xspiegazioni opposte a quelle che vorrebbero fossero intese.
> Le emozioni non si coniugano solo con le infedeltà o la trasgressione, forse solo con il cambiamento, ma questo dipende dal non sapersele procurare in proprio ed andare al traino di chi viene dopo! (e quelli sono più pruruti grattati che emozioni!)
> 
> La frase di Lupa che ci aspettiamo dal primo "contatto" le aspettative che di solito soddisfa il secondo.... in questo caso direi anche il terzo, il quarto e via dicendo!
> ...


 
gulp


----------



## Iris (19 Giugno 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...ma cos'è questo punto gi???


 
Un'invenzione dei sessuoligi che piace tanto ai maschi.


----------



## tatitati (19 Giugno 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...ma cos'è questo punto gi???


 
ma non saprei... mai nessuno lo trova..


----------



## Old babau (19 Giugno 2007)

tatina ha detto:


> ma non saprei... mai nessuno lo trova..


PARLIAMONE


----------



## Old sfigatta (19 Giugno 2007)

babau ha detto:


> PARLIAMONE


----------



## Nobody (19 Giugno 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Un'invenzione dei *sessuoligi* che piace tanto ai maschi.


nel senso che sono ligi al sesso?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




allora dev'essere buono


----------



## Nobody (19 Giugno 2007)

tatina ha detto:


> ma non saprei... mai nessuno lo trova..


dev'essere nascosto bene


----------



## tatitati (19 Giugno 2007)

babau ha detto:


> PARLIAMONE


 
babauciccioooooooooooooooooooooo!!!
sì potremmo


----------



## tatitati (19 Giugno 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> dev'essere nascosto bene


già.. se qualcuno lo trova mi fa un fischio?


----------



## Old Airforever (19 Giugno 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...ma cos'è questo punto gi???


E' il punoto "Gigi", ove a volte trovi tanta "cremeria"... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Air


----------



## tatitati (19 Giugno 2007)

Airforever ha detto:


> E' il punoto "Gigi", ove a volte trovi tanta "cremeria"...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

airuccio.. il punto gigi non so che sia ma mi sa che te sai bene dove sia il punto g, nevveeeeero?


----------



## Iris (19 Giugno 2007)

Laura ha aperto un thread apposito...guardate...discutete e fatemi sapere.
Io mi trovo bene anche con il punto F.


----------



## Bruja (19 Giugno 2007)

*Air*

Non sò se ti sei confuso con una Saint Honoré, ma quel punto spesso è peggio del Graal tanto sta nascosto!  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## tatitati (19 Giugno 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Laura ha aperto un thread apposito...guardate...discutete e fatemi sapere.
> Io mi trovo bene anche con il punto F.


 
qualcuno parlava anche di un punto m... potrebbe essere anche quello motivo di dibattito


----------



## Old Airforever (19 Giugno 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Laura ha aperto un thread apposito...guardate...discutete e fatemi sapere.
> Io mi trovo bene anche con il punto F.


Mitica...*INES*?!?!?!...


----------



## Old Airforever (19 Giugno 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Non sò se ti sei confuso con una Saint Honoré, ma quel punto spesso è peggio del Graal tanto sta nascosto!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nobody (19 Giugno 2007)

Airforever ha detto:


> E' il punoto "Gigi", ove a volte *trovi tanta "cremeria*"...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Porcolo


----------



## tatitati (19 Giugno 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Porcolo


zozzolo....


----------



## Old Airforever (19 Giugno 2007)

tatina ha detto:


> zozzolo....


...mancano Roccolo e Perversolo


----------



## Old Airforever (19 Giugno 2007)

tatina ha detto:


> qualcuno parlava anche di un punto m... potrebbe essere anche quello motivo di dibattito


Non me ne voglia l'utente che si è scelto questo nick, ma il punto "M" è anche definito in gergo non tecnico, il punto "MoltiModi".
Air


----------



## tatitati (19 Giugno 2007)

Airforever ha detto:


> Non me ne voglia l'utente che si è scelto questo nick, ma il punto "M" è anche definito in gergo non tecnico, il punto "MoltiModi".
> Air


----------



## Fedifrago (19 Giugno 2007)

Mi sa che si stia uscendo un pò dal seminato..

La provocazione, se così vogliamo prenderla, di multipers e anche ciò che sostiene Laura non dovrebbero, a mio avviso, portare a simili levate di scudi!

Credo che sia normale chiedersi, a un certo punto della propria vita, se certe "vibrazioni" sia giusto soffocarle (razionalmente) pur sapendo che non si tratta di Amore, e se questo reprimersi sia "innaturale" perchè dettato da educazione, formazione culturale o altro.

La stessa multipers afferma che non si tratta di amore, che quello l'ha già, o l'ha già avuto, che questo è altro, qualcosa di più istintuale e che si sa in partenza che cosa potrà darci. Non credo si intenda solo l'atto "meccanico" in se e per se, ma anche il suo contorno, quello che spesso si perde in un rapporto di coppia pluriennale. E che per quanto si possa negare, ci gratifica, ci fa sentire apprezzati (e a tutti piace!), da sicurezza, ci valorizza. E non è una valorizzazione assoluta, non è che senza ci sentiamo degli/lle poveretti/e, ma ci riappropriamo di una dimensione che è comunque importante, quella del piacere e del piacersi.

Ok, ora si sentiranno i cori del "bisogna valere per se e non per gli altri", "del cosa si mette in gioco pur sapendo che non è un'alternativa a ciò che già si ha", "che se l'altro/a facesse lo stesso...etc ect..."..

Io credo che nel momento in cui si matura quello che multipers sostiene, si vorrebbe in qualche modo poterlo vivere anche senza tutti gli inganni e il nasconderlo al/la partner, concedendo allo/a stesso/a la stessa opportunità.

Si parlerà di condominio e multiproprietà, certo, relegando in un angolo le altre cose che ci legano, dopo anni ad una persona e che (egoisticamente? forse, perchè no!) non si vogliono perdere.

Di certo vi è che regole certe è difficile darle, perchè si dovrebbe assurgere a giudici, a stabilire noi quel che è giusto o sbagliato, mentre, come diceva multimodi, ognuno deve tagliarselo indosso quell'abito e vedere come gli sta.

Unica altra cosa certa che vedo è che sentimento resta per chi si ha al fianco, ma chiamarlo ancora Amore è difficile.... e anche su questo abbiam scritto paginate e paginate per arrivare a ben poco, come sentire comune, dandone ognuno la propria personale visione.


----------



## Old Airforever (19 Giugno 2007)

*Fedifrago*

Credo che anche se l'amore ed il sentimento non hanno regole fisse, come la matematica, dove 2+2 fa 4 e solo 4, sappiamo benissimo (ed anche i traditori lo sanno bene) cos'è il giusto e cos'è lo sbagliato. Non voglio riprendere i discorsi di Fire Walk With Me, che tanto disapprovo e che tanto mi fanno incazzare. Ma credo che i traditori (NON TUTTI) definiscano il giusto o lo sbagliato a proprio piacimento, in base alle loro mentalità e, perchè no, alle loro "convenienze". Se loro arrivano persino al punto di dire che amano chi stanno cornificando...non vogliamo paralre di proprio piacimento o di convenienze????
Ne so qualcosa perchè, purtroppo sono stato tradito per ben 2 volte. So come ragionano i traditori (ancora una volta, sottolineo NON TUTTI ma MOLTI).
Air


----------



## dererumnatura (19 Giugno 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Mi sa che si stia uscendo un pò dal seminato..
> 
> La provocazione, se così vogliamo prenderla, di multipers e anche ciò che sostiene Laura non dovrebbero, a mio avviso, portare a simili levate di scudi!
> 
> ...


 
feddi
è facile fare questi discorsi fino a quando si sa o si spera di non venire mai scoperti.

Se tutte le amanti del caso facessero quello che ho fatto io ( sputtanarli)...credo che a lor signori passerebbe la voglia di provare egoisticamente a provare certe sensazioni e a tradire il compagno solo per il gusto di emozionarsi un po'....

è facile giocare sperando che l'altro rimanga all'oscuro e quindi rischiando nulla o quasi...

tanto l'amante sa che sei sposato: puoi sempre dire: lo sapevi da subito a cosa andavi incontro..quindi il lavaggio di coscienza per quello non è necessario....

la moglie rimane all'oscuro...a posto....ti sei divertito senza troppi sensi di colpa...


----------



## Fedifrago (19 Giugno 2007)

Airforever ha detto:


> Credo che anche se l'amore ed il sentimento non hanno regole fisse, come la matematica, dove 2+2 fa 4 e solo 4, sappiamo benissimo (ed anche i traditori lo sanno bene) cos'è il giusto e cos'è lo sbagliato. Non voglio riprendere i discorsi di Fire Walk With Me, che tanto disapprovo e che tanto mi fanno incazzare. Ma credo che i traditori (NON TUTTI) definiscano il giusto o lo sbagliato a proprio piacimento, in base alle loro mentalità e, perchè no, alle loro "convenienze"
> Ne so qualcosa perchè, purtroppo sono stato tradito per ben 2 volte. So come ragionano i traditori (ancora una volta, sottolineo NON TUTTI ma MOLTI).
> Air


Air non nego che vi sia "convenienza" nel momento in cui si tradisce, ma qui non mi pare che sia di quello che si parla.

Il giusto e lo sbagliato lo devi riferire al tuo sentire e, se proprio vogliamo, a quello di chi ti sta al fianco. Multipers mi pare che in quella direzione andasse, che dietro alle sue domande vi fosse una domanda del tipo: perchè non possiamo viverci queste emozioni? Che non sono le occasioni scoperecce a destra e a manca ogni tre per quattro, ma son il riempire, in un certo senso, i vuoti che si creano nel rapporto principale, che non si vorrebbe fosse inficiato da queste scelte (anche se nel concreto questo è quello che più spesso avviene!)


----------



## Bruja (19 Giugno 2007)

*Feddy*

Mi sa che hai ragione, ma la tua ragione la posso estendere anche alle motivazioni iniziali dei post. In questo caso quel che vale per le risposte è applicabilissimo anche alle domande!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## dererumnatura (19 Giugno 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Air non nego che vi sia "convenienza" nel momento in cui si tradisce, ma qui non mi pare che sia di quello che si parla.
> 
> Il giusto e lo sbagliato lo devi riferire al tuo sentire e, se proprio vogliamo, a quello di chi ti sta al fianco. Multipers mi pare che in quella direzione andasse, che dietro alle sue domande vi fosse una domanda del tipo: *perchè non possiamo viverci queste emozioni?* Che non sono le occasioni scoperecce a destra e a manca ogni tre per quattro, ma son il riempire, in un certo senso, i vuoti che si creano nel rapporto principale, che non si vorrebbe fosse inficiato da queste scelte (anche se nel concreto questo è quello che più spesso avviene!)


perchè è troppo comodo mettere le corna quando chi le porta non lo sa....

non si subisce nessuna conseguenza.

e questa è la cosa che più mi fa iincazzare di questa leggerezza.


----------



## Fedifrago (19 Giugno 2007)

*...aggiungo*

....a scanso di equivoci, non fosse inficiato non solo per noi, ma anche per il partner.

Ovviamente lungi da me lo "a me è concesso a te no!"


----------



## Old Airforever (19 Giugno 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Air non nego che vi sia "convenienza" nel momento in cui si tradisce, ma qui non mi pare che sia di quello che si parla.
> 
> *Il giusto e lo sbagliato lo devi riferire al tuo sentire* e, se proprio vogliamo, a quello di chi ti sta al fianco. Multipers mi pare che in quella direzione andasse, che dietro alle sue domande vi fosse una domanda del tipo: perchè non possiamo viverci queste emozioni? Che non sono le occasioni scoperecce a destra e a manca ogni tre per quattro, ma son il riempire, in un certo senso, i vuoti che si creano nel rapporto principale, che non si vorrebbe fosse inficiato da queste scelte (anche se nel concreto questo è quello che più spesso avviene!)


Dici così perchè sai che nella questinone sentimentale "si può".
Se parlassimo di matematica, non mi avresti risposto così, se ti avessi detto che il mio "sentire" mi dice che 2+2 fa 18. Mi avresti dato dell'ignorante, giustamente.
Air


----------



## Bruja (19 Giugno 2007)

*Air*



Airforever ha detto:


> Dici così perchè sai che nella questinone sentimentale "si può".
> Se parlassimo di matematica, non mi avresti risposto così, se ti avessi detto che il mio "sentire" mi dice che 2+2 fa 18. Mi avresti dato dell'ignorante, giustamente.
> Air


Rassegnati, un tradito è "per definizione" ignorante, fino a quando non scopre.....!!!
Bruja


----------



## Old Airforever (19 Giugno 2007)

*Aggiungo anch'io*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Air non nego che vi sia "convenienza" nel momento in cui si tradisce, ma qui non mi pare che sia di quello che si parla.
> 
> Il giusto e lo sbagliato lo devi riferire al tuo sentire e, se proprio vogliamo, a quello di chi ti sta al fianco. Multipers mi pare che in quella direzione andasse, che dietro alle sue domande vi fosse una domanda del tipo: perchè non possiamo viverci queste emozioni? Che non sono le occasioni scoperecce a destra e a manca ogni tre per quattro, ma son il riempire, in un certo senso, i vuoti che si creano nel rapporto principale, che non si vorrebbe fosse inficiato da queste scelte (anche se nel concreto questo è quello che più spesso avviene!)


Quando viviamo le emozioni sulla pelle degli altri è stupendo. Ma pensiamo solo una volta al se ci piacesse che gli altri vivessero queste emozioni sulla nostra pelle!
Saremmo contenti e felici solo se avremmo qualche problema, te lo assicuro.
Air


----------



## Nobody (19 Giugno 2007)

Airforever ha detto:


> Non me ne voglia l'utente che si è scelto questo nick, ma il punto "M" è anche definito in gergo non tecnico, il punto "MoltiModi".
> Air


spiegami questo punto...


----------



## Old Airforever (19 Giugno 2007)

*V.M. 18: bambini a nanna.*



moltimodi ha detto:


> spiegami questo punto...


Il punto MoltiModi (in gergo tecnico, sinceramente non ricordo come si definisce) è la circonferenza interna la vagina (più o meno all'interno, quanto lo è il punto G...un po' più dentro) che se stimolato con le dita in qualsiasi modo (da qui il nome), in qualsiasi senso, in qualsiasi verso, fa provare orgasmo multiplo alle fanciulle con probabilità di orgasmo anale se fatto come si deve, sulla parete interna.
Air


----------



## Nobody (19 Giugno 2007)

Airforever ha detto:


> Il punto MoltiModi (in gergo tecnico, sinceramente non ricordo come si definisce) è la circonferenza interna la vagina (più o meno all'interno, quanto lo è il punto G...un po' più dentro) che se stimolato con le dita in qualsiasi modo (da qui il nome), in qualsiasi senso, in qualsiasi verso, fa provare orgasmo multiplo alle fanciulle con probabilità di orgasmo anale se fatto come si deve, sulla parete interna.
> Air


Inconsapevolmente ho scelto un nick godurioso, allora  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Ottimo


----------



## Bruja (19 Giugno 2007)

*Moltimodi*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Inconsapevolmente ho scelto un nick godurioso, allora
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non è che quel punto è il "manca molto" che ti chiedono le donzelle quando devi dimostrare la tua prorompente virilità erettile? 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Ok, vado da sola nell'angolo....!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old Airforever (19 Giugno 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Inconsapevolmente ho scelto un nick godurioso, allora
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ti chiedo scusa perchè forse non avrei dovuto osare dire questa cosa perchè qualche "maligno" (maligno in senso buono, s'intende) potrebbe ora ricamarci su.
Air


----------



## Bruja (19 Giugno 2007)

*Air*



Airforever ha detto:


> Ti chiedo scusa perchè forse non avrei dovuto osare dire questa cosa perchè qualche "maligno" (maligno in senso buono, s'intende) potrebbe ora ricamarci su.
> Air


Mi hai letto nel pensiero e adesso fai la spia???  

	
	
		
		
	


	
















Bruja


----------



## Old Airforever (19 Giugno 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Non è che quel punto è il "manca molto" che ti chiedono le donzelle quando devi dimostrare la tua prorompente virilità erettile?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tremenda...starai nell'angolo fino a che Chuck non ti ordinerà di tornare al tuo posto. Non farti mai puntare il dito contro. Consiglio di Air.


----------



## Nobody (19 Giugno 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Non è che quel punto è il "manca molto" che ti chiedono le donzelle quando devi dimostrare la tua prorompente virilità erettile?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


eh no, cara streghetta perfida  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   può esser capitato, non lo nego....scagli la prima pietra chi non ha mai fatto attendere nessuna... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




ma per ora è l'eccezione e non la regola, per fortuna


----------



## Nobody (19 Giugno 2007)

Airforever ha detto:


> Ti chiedo scusa perchè forse non avrei dovuto osare dire questa cosa perchè *qualche "maligno"* (maligno in senso buono, s'intende) potrebbe ora ricamarci su.
> Air


l'hai detto, e subito è spuntato fuori... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




ma va la...hai fatto bene air  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ora so di avere il destino nel nick


----------



## Old Airforever (19 Giugno 2007)

Airforever ha detto:


> Il punto MoltiModi (in gergo tecnico, sinceramente non ricordo come si definisce) è la circonferenza interna la vagina (più o meno all'interno, quanto lo è il punto G...un po' più dentro) che se stimolato con le dita in qualsiasi modo (da qui il nome), in qualsiasi senso, in qualsiasi verso, fa provare orgasmo multiplo alle fanciulle con probabilità di orgasmo anale se fatto come si deve, sulla parete interna.
> Air


Non è che ora che ho "svelato" la cosa, tutte le fanciulle del forum d'ora in poi chiederanno alla propria dolce metà di farsi "trapanare" li sotto in cerca del punto MoltiModi?!?!
Se sentite bruciore, o vedete del fumo...evidentemente il vs. partner sta sbagliando qualcosa.
Air


----------



## La Lupa (19 Giugno 2007)

Io so solo che quando vuoi uomini parlate di questo cose...  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   ... oddio....  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   .... non riesco a dirlo in maniera non offensiva...  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   ... insomma... lasciate perdere, và. Fateci sto favore.  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Preoccupatevi di mantenere in funzione il coso... lì... che al resto ci pensiamo noi, grazie.

Io vorrei conoscere chi è che si inventa queste fantasie... secondo me, qualche moglie vendicativa.  

	
	
		
		
	


	








nb: questi argomenti sono una discriminante assoluta per chi vuol far credere di essere donna, e non lo è. Inteso Laura?


----------



## Old Airforever (19 Giugno 2007)

*La Lupa*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=14qtBLBQUtE


----------



## La Lupa (19 Giugno 2007)

Airforever ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=14qtBLBQUtE


Ma Air!!!


----------



## Old Airforever (19 Giugno 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ma Air!!!


----------



## La Lupa (19 Giugno 2007)

Airforever ha detto:


>


Prrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Iris (19 Giugno 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Io so solo che quando vuoi uomini parlate di questo cose...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Infatti. Concordo pienamente. Vi piacerebbe che noi dividessimo il vostro pisello in sezioni, magari contando i cerchi, tipo sezione di una quercia...andassimo alla ricerca dei vari punti? No, non vi piacerebbe...
Non fate agli altri quello che non vorreste fosse fatto a voi. E' un detto evangelico


----------



## Nobody (19 Giugno 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Infatti. Concordo pienamente. Vi piacerebbe che noi dividessimo il vostro pisello in sezioni, magari contando i cerchi, tipo sezione di una quercia...andassimo alla ricerca dei vari punti? No, non vi piacerebbe...
> *Non fate agli altri quello che non vorreste fosse fatto a voi*. E' un detto evangelico


ma infatti! E chi se l'è mai filato il punto gi...per non parlare della cazzata freudiana dei due orgasmi differenti...però le prime a cascare sui punti e le virgole spesso sono proprio le donne


----------



## Old Airforever (19 Giugno 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Infatti. Concordo pienamente. Vi piacerebbe che noi dividessimo il vostro pisello in sezioni, magari contando i cerchi, tipo sezione di una quercia...andassimo alla ricerca dei vari punti? No, non vi piacerebbe...
> Non fate agli altri quello che non vorreste fosse fatto a voi. E' un detto evangelico


Alle mie ex ho sempre trovato il punto M senza fare "dissezioni" di patate.
Air


----------



## Iris (19 Giugno 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ma infatti! E chi se l'è mai filato il punto gi...per non parlare della cazzata freudiana dei due orgasmi differenti...però le prime a cascare sui punti e le virgole spesso sono proprio le donne


No no, io ce l'ho due orgasmi differenti..però nn li chiamo per nome...me li godo e basta..cosa dovrei fare sennò?


----------



## Iris (19 Giugno 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Inconsapevolmente ho scelto un nick godurioso, allora
> 
> 
> 
> ...


leggo ora...io la sapevo diversa


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Giugno 2007)

*o meglio...*



La Lupa ha detto:


> A me sembra che ci siano molte persone che vivono la "prima situazione" con le aspettative della "seconda".


La maggior parte degli uomini (escludiamo BD e pochi altri) vivono la prima con consapevli aspettative, la maggior parte delle donne vivono la prima illudendosi di vivere la seconda.


----------



## Old Airforever (19 Giugno 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ma infatti! E chi se l'è mai filato il punto gi...per non parlare della cazzata freudiana dei due orgasmi differenti...però le prime a cascare sui punti e le virgole spesso sono proprio le donne


Giustissimo...quante donne fingono l'orgasmo...perchè gli ometti non ci sanno fare. E si lamentano di questi ultimi. Poi, salta fuori Airforever coi suoi punti...ed è una tragedia perchè tratto male le patate.









Air


----------



## La Lupa (19 Giugno 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Infatti. Concordo pienamente. Vi piacerebbe che noi dividessimo il vostro pisello in sezioni, magari contando i cerchi, tipo sezione di una quercia...andassimo alla ricerca dei vari punti? *No, non vi piacerebbe...*
> Non fate agli altri quello che non vorreste fosse fatto a voi. E' un detto evangelico


Io, cara Ines, non ne sarei così sicura.


----------



## Nobody (19 Giugno 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> No no, io ce l'ho due orgasmi differenti..però nn li chiamo per nome...me li godo e basta..cosa dovrei fare sennò?


ok, ma credo proprio sia appurato che l'orgasmo clitorideo diverso da quello vaginale sia una cazzata clamorosa di Freud...pari forse, solo alla minchiata della "costante cosmologica" di Einstein


----------



## Iris (19 Giugno 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> La maggior parte degli uomini (escludiamo BD e pochi altri) vivono la prima con consapevli aspettative, la maggior parte delle donne vivono la prima illudendosi di vivere la seconda.


 
Che vuol dire escluso BD? Che non si intende di orgasmi????


----------



## Iris (19 Giugno 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ok, ma credo proprio sia appurato che l'orgasmo clitorideo diverso da quello vaginale sia una cazzata clamorosa di Freud...pari forse, solo alla minchiata della "costante universale" di Einstein


Sulla costante universale mi cogli impreparata.....però è vero che sono diversi, ma è soggettivo....


----------



## Nobody (19 Giugno 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Sulla costante universale mi cogli impreparata.....però è vero che sono diversi, ma è soggettivo....


in effetti è piu' conosciuta come cosmologica...in ogni caso, è una vera nefandezza del grande scienziato.
Sicuramente ogni orgasmo è diverso...anche nei maschietti. Ma lui li differenziava secondo l'organo.
Comunque...l'importante è godere. Se poi è sempre diverso, è pure meglio


----------



## La Lupa (19 Giugno 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> La maggior parte degli uomini (escludiamo BD e pochi altri) vivono la prima con consapevli aspettative, la maggior parte delle donne vivono la prima illudendosi di vivere la seconda.


O yes.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ma tanto qua, Persichè, ormai siam finiti in macelleria... chissà se la nostra nuova amica si farà ancora viva?!?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





O peggio... magari ci denuncia alla polfer...


----------



## Old FireWalkWhitMe (19 Giugno 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Infatti. Concordo pienamente. Vi piacerebbe che noi dividessimo il vostro pisello in sezioni, magari contando i cerchi, tipo sezione di una quercia...andassimo alla ricerca dei vari punti? No, non vi piacerebbe...
> Non fate agli altri quello che non vorreste fosse fatto a voi. E' un detto evangelico


Ines, credo proprio che ci sono molti più uomini di quanto tu possa immaginare che lo vorrebbero.
Laura


----------



## Iris (19 Giugno 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Io, cara Ines, non ne sarei così sicura.


Dici? Mah non saprei...se sopporterebbero tante speculazioni...


----------



## Iris (19 Giugno 2007)

FireWalkWhitMe ha detto:


> Ines, credo proprio che ci sono molti più uomini di quanto tu possa immaginare che lo vorrebbero.
> Laura


 
Lo so lo so...puntino mio


----------



## Fedifrago (19 Giugno 2007)

FireWalkWhitMe ha detto:


> Ines, credo proprio che ci sono molti più uomini di quanto tu possa immaginare che lo vorrebbero.
> Laura


Scusa Laura...fai gli appuntini per il "Lara" di Iris e insisti con la "Ines"?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Forza, ancora uno sforzettino, già hai abbandonato il lei...vedi che se ti impegni...


----------



## Iris (19 Giugno 2007)

E' distratta/o. Dd'altronde non è l'unica cosa sulla quale si confonde!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Sai passa delle notti movimentate...


----------



## Fedifrago (19 Giugno 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Dici? Mah non saprei...se sopporterebbero tante speculazioni...


Se ne può pure parlare, anche se forse la sezione appropriata sarebbe amore e sesso e non il confessionale....

Almeno si potrebbero sfatare alcune "leggende metropolitane" e anche perchè no, capire meglio cosa effettivamente aumenta il piacere a noi maschietti...che anche lì secondo me c'è un pò di disinformazione eh!


----------



## Old FireWalkWhitMe (19 Giugno 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Scusa Laura...fai gli appuntini per il "Lara" di Iris e insisti con la "Ines"?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fedifrago, io ho solo fatto notare che mi chiamo Laura e non Lara. Non credo di avere offeso Ines. Se così fosse, chiedo a lei infinite scuse.
Laura


----------



## Iris (19 Giugno 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Se ne può pure parlare, anche se forse la sezione appropriata sarebbe amore e sesso e non il confessionale....
> 
> Almeno si potrebbero sfatare alcune "leggende metropolitane" e anche perchè no, capire meglio cosa effettivamente aumenta il piacere a noi maschietti...che anche lì secondo me c'è un pò di disinformazione eh!


Ti offri come soggetto di studio sul forum libero?
Lo sapevo Feddy...per la patafisica faresti questo ed altro!


----------



## Iris (19 Giugno 2007)

FireWalkWhitMe ha detto:


> Fedifrago, io ho solo fatto notare che mi chiamo Laura e non Lara. Non credo di avere offeso Ines. Se così fosse, chiedo a lei infinite scuse.
> Laura


Aridaje....LARA


----------



## Old Lilith (19 Giugno 2007)

*BRAVA*



Iris ha detto:


> Io non discuto..ci sono persone che vivono di emozioni.
> Perfetto. Ma che non si sposino, e non costruiscano teorie sulla necessità di tradire.
> Un pò di onestà intelettuale non guasterebbe!!!


ECCO.


----------



## Old Lilith (19 Giugno 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Beh... certo... poi dipende dalla quantità e anche dalla dimensione.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


si ma a quanto pare queste signore qui usano quello degli altri


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (19 Giugno 2007)

*meglio morto dentro allora...*



multipers ha detto:


> Si, lo so, ci sono regole da rispettare, si lo so, non si dovrebbe tradire per 1000 buone ragioni, si lo so che quando queste ragioni mi vengono illustrate non posso negare che esistano, ma che palle!!!
> Questo forum a cosa serve? Al confronto si, ma mai chi tradisce perchè non puo' vivere senza emozioni verrà mai compreso da chi accetta solo le regole dell'uomo, rifiutando l'esistenza di regole ben superiori, quelle del cuore, dei brividi, della natura.
> E su parliamoci chiari, siamo animali, intelligenti, ma pur sempre animali. Chi l'ha detto, dove sta scritto che DOBBIAMO scegliere un SOLO compagno per la vita?
> Si è vero, io l'ho fatto, convinta e consapevole di quelka che era la mia decisione, ma porcaccia di una miseria, la gente cambia, si maturano pensieri diversi, la mente a volte si apre a nuove cose, impara ad accettare nuovi punti di vista e allora cosa dovrei fare? Sono sposata si, amo mio marito, ma parliamoci chiaro, pensate davvero che sia possibile sentire con la stessa persona, da anni, i brividi, i crampi allo stomaco e l'agitazione della sua sola presenza? No!!! Non sono in cerca dell'amore, io l'ho ià trovato da tempo, voglio invecchiare con lui, ma, e c'è sempre un ma in ogni cosa, non posso vivere senza emozioni. Credo che prima o poi tutti nella vita arrivino a fare questi ragionamenti, escludendo i morti dentro. Io non lo so perchè son fatta così, forse sono solo troppo assetata di vita, forse ho fatto tutto troppo presto, forse sono sbagliata, ho la testa bacata, ma com'è possibile che esistano persone che riescono a vivere una vita intera non sentendo il bisogno di vibrare?


Ciao...io preferisco essere definito morto dentro allora....perche' riesco a stare con una sola persone...e quella persona mi fa sentire i brividi...vibrare...e mi piace stuzzicarla...prima e dopo averla conquistata...stando a quello che dici tu in pratica...tutte le persone sposate o con lunghi rappporti alle spalle che non hanni mai tradito o sono morti dentro...o vengono da un altro pianeta...

guarda che i crampi allo stomaco...i brividi...tutto quello che ci fa sentire vivi...lo si puo' vivere per lungo tempo con la stessa persona...MA QUELLA PERSONA DEVE ESSERE QUELLA CHE VOGLIAMO....se tu ti sei sposata con tuo marito perche' lo volevi come Uomo ok...se poi con gli anni questo Uomo ti ha annoiato...ti ha data per scontata....non era piu' come prima...ok...un tradimento ci puo' stare....ma quel tradimento dovrebbe farti capire che e' ora di togliere le tende...

Se invece...come hai detto tu...con tuo marito ci stai perche' lo ami e vuoi invecchiare con lui...(o nella sua casa....) ma che pero' hai bisogno di altri per sentirti via NO 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ...tuhai il diritto di sentirti viva e questo e' un fatto....TUO MARITO HA IL DIRITTO DI AVERE RISPETTO D CHI HA PORTATO ALL'ALTARE...e tu quel rispetto glielo neghi da molto se non erro...

Vuoi avere i crampi allo stomaco?Vuoi sentirti viva...liberissima....ma prima devi andare da un avvocato...per separarti...poi potrai sentirti viva quanto vorrai....ma credimi...secondo me non appena andrai in giro tutta pimpante perche' non sei piu' sposata...e lo dirai a quello che ti fa venire i crampi allo stomaco....i crampi verranno a lui....spesso...piu' spesso di quanto credi...si neghera'....e sparira'...perche' molte donne sposate perdono "inspiegabilmente" il loro fascino dopo essersi separate....MAH...

	
	
		
		
	


	




   chissa' mai perche'...


----------



## Old flavy (19 Giugno 2007)

potremmo stare qui ore a discutere.....io la penso molto diversamente da te 
ma chi lo dice che i brividi e i crampi allo stomaco ti possano venire solo ed esclusivamente da un altro? o meglio.......sono due cose di tipo diverso...qui si sta confondendo IL SESSO con  L 'AMORE !!!
e non prendiamoci in giro dicendo che non è cosi !
se tu ami una persona e il vostro rapporto è completo quella persona ti da tutto dalla tenerezza alla passione sfrenata ! e questa è la cosa piu' emozionante che ci sia nella vita.
sai quando te ne accorgi ? quando LA PERDI ! perche allora si che provi i veri crampi allo stomaco.....quelli della sofferenza .....e quando soffri, quando provi dolore capisci che sei VIVO CHE SEI UN ESSERE UMANO .NON QUANDO PROVI UN BRIVIDO DI ECCITAZIONE PERCHE PENSI DI SCOP....O TI STAI SCOP...UN ALTRO /ALTRA !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

scusa la durezza ma essendo stata tradita da poco so cosa significa.e non credere che nn abbia provato anche BRIVIDI O EMOZIONI per altre persone. mi è capitato ...si è quella corretne di adrenalina che provi quando desideri una persona...quando fantasticihi su quello che ti potrebbe fare ecc ecc...
embe ??
non ti senti viva se non senti quelle sensazioni? è ovvio che tuo marito o il tuo compagno non ti possa far sentire QUEL GENERE DI SCOSSA .....ma te ne fara provare tante altre....o no??

quando il mio ragazzo mi guarda in un certo modo  o mi tocca....ancora oggi dopo tanto tempo MI SENTO VIVA !
poi nn so magari fra vent'anni sposati (spero 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   )) ) con tre figli cambiero opinione....non lo so
guarda...non ho la sindrome della brava ragazza...non è che devo per forza essere brava inquadrata e non peccare mai.....mi limito a vivere la mia esperienza che sicuramente è diversa dalla tua come da tante altre.
posso solo dirti che non mi sento ipocrita e che quel tipo di emozioni di cui parli tu sinceramente mi fanno un po pena!


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (20 Giugno 2007)

flavy ha detto:


> potremmo stare qui ore a discutere.....io la penso molto diversamente da te
> ma chi lo dice che i brividi e i crampi allo stomaco ti possano venire solo ed esclusivamente da un altro? o meglio.......sono due cose di tipo diverso...qui si sta confondendo IL SESSO con  L 'AMORE !!!
> e non prendiamoci in giro dicendo che non è cosi !
> se tu ami una persona e il vostro rapporto è completo quella persona ti da tutto dalla tenerezza alla passione sfrenata ! e questa è la cosa piu' emozionante che ci sia nella vita.
> ...


----------



## Verena67 (20 Giugno 2007)

flavy ha detto:


> embe ??
> non ti senti viva se non senti quelle sensazioni? è ovvio che tuo marito o il tuo compagno non ti possa far sentire QUEL GENERE DI SCOSSA .....ma te ne fara provare tante altre....o no??


sono d'accordo, e dove lo metti l'impagabile effetto del RISPETTO RECIPROCO E PROFONDO?!

Che trovo davvero un balsamo su tante brutture umane.....

Bacio!


----------



## Old multipers (20 Giugno 2007)

*E*

Azz, non immaginavo di scatenare questa discussione, grazie, leggo con molto interesse.
Mi spiace esser stata lapidaria, ma il punto delle "punto delle persone morte" mi appartiene da tempo e quindi ho preferito non girarci in giro e dire realmente ciò che penso.
Allora, qualcuno parla di lasciare mio marito, ma non ci penso neanche, voglio stare con lui e cmq non mi è neanche passato nell'anticamera del ervello di poter passare la vita con l'altro. Qui non si tratta di amore, giusto, ma solo di emozioni. Emozioni date dalla novità di una nuova persona che si avvicina e che si lascia avvicinare. Qualcuno parla di come dovrebbe essere un rapporto completo, passione, tenerezza, attenzioni, beh io queste cose le ho tutte, forse non nella misura in cui le vorrei, ma ci sono, non posso lamentarmi. E' proprio per questo che mi ritrovo qui a cercare di capire, di capirmi, perchè non ho la scusa bella pronta da sfoderare per giustificare il mio comportamento. Credo solo che SON FATTA COSI', sono un'anima inquieta, mai soddisfatta, forse troppo giovane, boh. Quando dite spostate tutto sul sesso, anche qui non mi trovate d'accordo, con mio marito come con nessuno amo far l'amore. Ma questa cosa è diversa, è passione, sfogo, adrenalina. 
Parlarne con mio marito... beh ci sto provando, per gradi sto facendo conoscere a lui queste mie teorie sulla "legalizzazione" del tradimento. Ed è proprio questo il punto, io credo che un giorno il mondo, la cultura cambieranno, credo che di questo passo si arriverà ad accettare la cosa. Certo non immagino una serata tipo "ciao, sei tornato, com'è andata?" - "bene, ho incontrato una tipa, non sai che scop....".
No, non è questo che suppongo, ma una tacita accettazione del fatto che siamo appartenenti al mondo animal si, l'uomo come creatura non è fatto per esser fedele, ne sono certa. Poi se al mondo esistono persone che riescono a vibrare per la vita sono felice di saperlo, ne sono anche invidiosa, perchè no? Cacchio se vivrei meglio se sapessi godere di quel che ho. Ad ogni modo è assurdo, anche se costruttivo, cercare di fare chiarezza, la mente umana è talmente articolata, varia ed imprevedibile che non è possibile tracciare una linea tra il giusto e lo sbagliato, tra il lecito e il non lecito.
Non si può dire tu tradisci quiundi non ami, l'amore ha varie forme, tante, troppe, sfumature, modi di viverlo e sentirlo, sarebbe come riuscire a definire una volta per tutte cos'è questo sentimento e invece guarda un pò che sono state scritte fiumi di parole nei seccoli, e mica da pivellini qualunque, ma non si è arrivati a nulla. Tornando al discorso del prezzo che tutti noi abbiamo credo di aver capito qual'è il mio, o almeno ho provato a rifletterci e la conclusione è che in questo mio rapporto clandestino vi sono due merci di scambio, lui mi dà sentimenti, tenerezza, importanza, io in cambio dò a lui passione, sesso e il piacere della conquista, egoistico? Non credo, ci stiamo solo dando ciò che da tempo mancava nelle nostre vite. Pochi giorni fà ho parlato con una persona che conoscoo da qualche tempo, sapevo della sua situazione di fedifrago impenitente, ma non mi ero mai addentrata nei suoi pensieri per capire... Bene, mi dice che ha tre fidanzate, tutte apparentemente ufficiali, potete immaginare lo sforzo mentale per tenere in piedi una cosa simile. Gli dico che non può andare avanti così, che gli verrà un infarto, ma lui in tutta sincerità mi dice che non può lasciarle, che non può vivere senza tutte e tre, che ci tiene in egual modo, che è geloso di tutte, non può. Gli ho creduto, era sincero e convinto delle sue parole. Punto. Ora vi prego di non puntare tutto solo sull'amore o sul sesso, la vita, l'anima, il nostro essere e sentire hanno mille gradazioni diverse.


----------



## Old Angel (20 Giugno 2007)

Capisco benissimo quello che provi e quello che vuoi provare, ma da tradito posso solo dire una cosa, che se mai il tuo lui scoprirà la cosa, le emozioni che provi ora saranno nulla in confronto a quello che proverà lui, questo purtroppo chi tradisce non lo mette mai in conto.


----------



## dererumnatura (20 Giugno 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Capisco benissimo quello che provi e quello che vuoi provare, ma da tradito posso solo dire una cosa, che se mai il tuo lui scoprirà la cosa, le emozioni che provi ora saranno nulla in confronto a quello che proverà lui, questo purtroppo chi tradisce non lo mette mai in conto.


esatto!proprio qui sta il punto.


----------



## Old chensamurai (20 Giugno 2007)

multipers ha detto:


> Azz, non immaginavo di scatenare questa discussione, grazie, leggo con molto interesse.
> Mi spiace esser stata lapidaria, ma il punto delle "punto delle persone morte" mi appartiene da tempo e quindi ho preferito non girarci in giro e dire realmente ciò che penso.
> Allora, qualcuno parla di lasciare mio marito, ma non ci penso neanche, voglio stare con lui e cmq non mi è neanche passato nell'anticamera del ervello di poter passare la vita con l'altro. Qui non si tratta di amore, giusto, ma solo di emozioni. Emozioni date dalla novità di una nuova persona che si avvicina e che si lascia avvicinare. Qualcuno parla di come dovrebbe essere un rapporto completo, passione, tenerezza, attenzioni, beh io queste cose le ho tutte, forse non nella misura in cui le vorrei, ma ci sono, non posso lamentarmi. E' proprio per questo che mi ritrovo qui a cercare di capire, di capirmi, perchè non ho la scusa bella pronta da sfoderare per giustificare il mio comportamento. Credo solo che SON FATTA COSI', sono un'anima inquieta, mai soddisfatta, forse troppo giovane, boh. Quando dite spostate tutto sul sesso, anche qui non mi trovate d'accordo, con mio marito come con nessuno amo far l'amore. Ma questa cosa è diversa, è passione, sfogo, adrenalina.
> Parlarne con mio marito... beh ci sto provando, per gradi sto facendo conoscere a lui queste mie teorie sulla "legalizzazione" del tradimento. Ed è proprio questo il punto, io credo che un giorno il mondo, la cultura cambieranno, credo che di questo passo si arriverà ad accettare la cosa. Certo non immagino una serata tipo "ciao, sei tornato, com'è andata?" - "bene, ho incontrato una tipa, non sai che scop....".
> ...


...Vedi, l'analisi che fai, mi sembra, in molte sue parti, del tutto accettabile... Ognuno costruisce i suoi significati personali... Ognuno costruisce i suoi castelli di sabbia e, spesso, ci va ad abitare... Tuttavia, affermare che l'uomo non è fadele "per natura", è di una banalità micidiale... Pensi che la tua genetica sappia cos'è la fedeltà o l'infedeltà e che la sancisca tra le adenine e le guanine? Pensi che i tuoi cromosomi ne sappiano qualcosa?... Lascia perdere... Altro aspetto interessante, è la questione della "legalizzazione" del tradimento... Hai forse bisogno di mettere a tacere te stessa attraverso una sorta di "nulla osta"?... Vedi, amica mia, tu, puoi ogni cosa... Con te stessa... Ma non con gli altri... Gli altri, appartengono interamente a se stessi... Hanno soggettività... Non sono oggetti... Tu tratti tuo marito da "oggetto"... Passivo... Lo privi di "intenzionalità"... E questa, è la strada maestra per togliere dignità alle persone... Intendo dire che tu, puoi senz'altro fare ogni cosa di te stessa... Puoi anche darti la morte... Ma non puoi scegliere per gli altri, che, magari, desiderano cose diverse... Anelano a mondi diversi nei quali vorrebbero vivere... Mentre tu, vivi in un universo differente... Un mondo di significati diversi... Qui sta la debolezza del tuo ragionamento: nel coinvolgimento di persone inconsapevoli, in un mondo di significati che è SOLAMENTE ED ESCLUSIVAMENTE TUO... Concedi agli altri ciò che concedi a te stessa: la possibilità di SCEGLIERE in che mondo abitare... In quale castello di sabbia andare a vivere... Capisci?


----------



## Old FireWalkWhitMe (20 Giugno 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Capisco benissimo quello che provi e quello che vuoi provare, ma da tradito posso solo dire una cosa, che se mai il tuo lui scoprirà la cosa, le emozioni che provi ora saranno nulla in confronto a quello che proverà lui, questo purtroppo chi tradisce non lo mette mai in conto.


Angel, una domanda: perchè noi traditori dovremmo mettere in conto quello che proveranno chi stiamo tradendo, in caso venissero a scoprirlo? Secondo te, se dovessimo essere così altruisti, sceglieremmo di tradire?
Usa un pizzico di logica da traditore.
Laura


----------



## Verena67 (20 Giugno 2007)

multipers ha detto:


> Parlarne con mio marito... beh ci sto provando, per gradi sto facendo conoscere a lui queste mie teorie sulla "legalizzazione" del tradimento. Ed è proprio questo il punto, io credo che *un giorno il mondo, la cultura cambieranno, credo che di questo passo si arriverà ad accettare la cosa*. Certo non immagino una serata tipo "ciao, sei tornato, com'è andata?" - "bene, ho incontrato una tipa, non sai che scop....". .


Sei giovane  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   Immagino non ci fossi negli anni '60 - 70, quando si comincio ' a ipotizzare  e teorizzare la coppia "aperta", immagino tu non abbia letto "Paura di Volare" e non sappia nulla della "scopata senza cerniera", eh?

Amico Chen, e' l'Ecclesiaste che dice "Nulla di nuovo sotto il sole"?

Il problema della cosiddetta "coppia aperta" è sempre lo stesso: il tradimento porta praticamente sempre complicazioni EMOZIONI, sottocorrenti di gelosia, possesso, attaccamenti personali "feticistici" e non solo, e chi piu' ne ha piu' ne metta. L'esperienza pratica ha mostrato che NON FUNZIONA, la coppia aperta, e ho seri dubbi che la cultura occidentale evolva in quel senso. Si tradisce DI PIU', ma si giustifica UN BEL NIENTE. Siamo, casomai, estremamente piu' schizofrenici sotto questo punto di vista.

Io penso il tuo "problema" (se ne parli e' evidente che almeno in parte lo percepisci come tale...) sia piu' un immaturità emotiva e morale che altro.

Ipotizzo che i continui tradimenti ti consentano di mantenere un certo "spazio" e una certa "distanza" da un vero, totale, definitivo coinvolgimento e impegno con l'uomo che hai sposato.

Insomma, le persone con cui tradisci ti offrono un margine di separazione dall'impresa (forse titanica per tutti) di amare davvero con rispetto, lealtà e impegno una sola persona, con tutti i difetti e le limitazioni che essa puo' avere.

Un bacio!


----------



## Old Angel (20 Giugno 2007)

FireWalkWhitMe ha detto:


> Angel, una domanda: perchè noi traditori dovremmo mettere in conto quello che proveranno chi stiamo tradendo, in caso venissero a scoprirlo? Secondo te, se dovessimo essere così altruisti, sceglieremmo di tradire?
> Usa un pizzico di logica da traditore.
> Laura


Perchè poi non dovrebbero rompere le palle, dicendo che sono pentiti, che stavano o hanno perso la cosa più importante della loro vita.


----------



## Verena67 (20 Giugno 2007)

FireWalkWhitMe ha detto:


> Angel, una domanda: perchè noi traditori dovremmo mettere in conto quello che proveranno chi stiamo tradendo, in caso venissero a scoprirlo? Secondo te, se dovessimo essere così altruisti, sceglieremmo di tradire?
> Usa un pizzico di logica da traditore.
> Laura



Evidentemente io NON sono una traditrice, perché ho sempre ragionato all'opposto.

Bacio!


----------



## Old Angel (20 Giugno 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Perchè poi non dovrebbero rompere le palle, dicendo che sono pentiti, che stavano o hanno perso la cosa più importante della loro vita.



Scusate un attimo d'incazzatura contrologica del traditore


----------



## Old FireWalkWhitMe (20 Giugno 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Perchè poi non dovrebbero rompere le palle, dicendo che sono pentiti, che stavano o hanno perso la cosa più importante della loro vita.


Ma tu credi che gli attori siano solo quelli che vedi in tv e-o in teatro? Noi, a loro, facciamo un baffo. Cosa ci costa fingere di pentirci, fingere di dire che amiamo chi abbiamo tradito. Cosa ci costa?
E ti faccio anche notare che, nonostante il tradito sa bene come siamo fatti noi traditori, nonostante che il tradito sa bene che abbiamo la bugia nelle vene, veniamo ugualmente posti sul piedistallo.
Laura


----------



## Old chensamurai (20 Giugno 2007)

FireWalkWhitMe ha detto:


> Angel, una domanda: perchè noi traditori dovremmo mettere in conto quello che proveranno chi stiamo tradendo, in caso venissero a scoprirlo? Secondo te, se dovessimo essere così altruisti, sceglieremmo di tradire?
> Usa un pizzico di logica da traditore.
> Laura


...Infatti... Non si mette in conto, perché non si può metterlo in conto... Concordo perfettamente con te... Tuttavia, un'asimmetria c'è ed è evidente: tu, amica mia, scegli per te, come "soggetto intenzionale"... La stessa possibilità, non la concedi a tuo marito... Che non sa in quale mondo di significati lo hai trascinato a vivere... E che ha il diritto naturale, ontologico, di costruire i suoi significati e di non vivere, se lo desidera, nel mondo delle TUE legittime scelte... Capisci?... Per il resto, ogni giudizio "morale" sul tuo comportamento fa solo ridere...


----------



## Old Angel (20 Giugno 2007)

FireWalkWhitMe ha detto:


> Ma tu credi che gli attori siano solo quelli che vedi in tv e-o in teatro? Noi, a loro, facciamo un baffo. Cosa ci costa fingere di pentirci, fingere di dire che amiamo chi abbiamo tradito. Cosa ci costa?
> E ti faccio anche notare che, nonostante il tradito sa bene come siamo fatti noi traditori, nonostante che il tradito sa bene che abbiamo la bugia nelle vene, veniamo *ugualmente posti sul piedistallo*.
> Laura


Beh questo è un tuo parere


----------



## Old FireWalkWhitMe (20 Giugno 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ...Infatti... Non si mette in conto, perché non si può metterlo in conto... Concordo perfettamente con te... Tuttavia, un'asimmetria c'è ed è evidente: tu, amica mia, scegli per te, come "soggetto intenzionale"... La stessa possibilità, non la concedi a tuo marito... Che non sa in quale mondo di significati lo hai trascinato a vivere... E che ha il diritto naturale, ontologico, di costruire i suoi significati e di non vivere, se lo desidera, nel mondo delle TUE legittime scelte... Capisci?... Per il resto, ogni giudizio "morale" sul tuo comportamento fa solo ridere...


Chensamurai, certo che si può mettere in conto quel che provochiamo con i tradimenti, se questi venissero scoperti. Tu non metti in conto cosa ti succederebbe se tu andassi a 200 km./h in un centro abitato?
Il tuo ragionamento, come quello di altre persone, è troppo..."ragionato". Vi ponete una marea, una valanga di domande, di perchè, di percome, di quando, di dove!
A noi NON interessa se chi tradiamo starà male se scoprirà il tradimento. NON ci interessa. NON ci riguarda. Per la millesima volta, puntualizzo che se dovessimo avere questa sensibilità, precisione, altruismo, NON tradiremmo.
Laura


----------



## Old FireWalkWhitMe (20 Giugno 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Beh questo è un tuo parere


Basti pensare che milioni di traditi stanno con la canna del gas in bocca e non ci ferma nessuno.
E' ancora un mio parere?
Laura


----------



## La Lupa (20 Giugno 2007)

multipers ha detto:


> Allora, qualcuno parla di lasciare mio marito, *ma non ci penso neanche, voglio stare con lui e cmq non mi è neanche passato nell'anticamera del ervello di poter passare la vita con l'altro.*


Ecco, per quanto mi riguarda, sta tutto qua.

Penso che sbagliamo a parlare di amore, affetti, sentimenti.

Il fuoco del discorso è altrove.

Si tratta di rapporti umani. Personali.
In questo caso, legati da un apparente sfondo amoroso, ma si potrebbe trattare anche di altro.

E' la percezione che ciascuno di noi ha degli altri.

Multipers non ha, di suo marito (e mi sa non solo di lui) una percezione umanamente paritaria.

Sulla propria scala di considerazione degli altri, lei su pone su di un gradino diverso rispetto al marito. Più in alto (che poi non è detto 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ).

Probabilmente è un comportamento trasversale che certe persone tengono; credo che l'approccio sia simile con gli amici, i parenti, le persone in genere che interagiscono con noi.

Per questo penso che l'apparato sentimentale centri poco in queste considerazioni.

Penso si tratti più di parametri di convivenza umana.


----------



## Old Angel (20 Giugno 2007)

FireWalkWhitMe ha detto:


> Basti pensare che milioni di traditi stanno con la canna del gas in bocca e non ci ferma nessuno.
> E' ancora un mio parere?
> Laura


Si hai perfettamente ragione, ma questo solo nel momento iniziale di sclero, dopo di che il piedistallo viene montato al contrario


----------



## Old FireWalkWhitMe (20 Giugno 2007)

Sulla propria scala di considerazione degli altri, lei su pone su di un gradino diverso rispetto al marito. Più in alto (che poi non è detto 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ).
[/quote]

La Lupa, non è una questioni di importanza. Non ci consideriamo sul podio più alto. Noi non abbiamo sensibilità nei riguardi di chi ci sta a fianco.
E comunque, su un gradino più in alto ci siamo. Perchè fino a prova contraria, siamo noi traditori a padroneggiare e a sottomettere.
Laura


----------



## Old FireWalkWhitMe (20 Giugno 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Si hai perfettamente ragione, ma questo solo nel momento iniziale di sclero, dopo di che il piedistallo viene montato al contrario


Credo anche a te sulla parola. Ma non ho mai visto questo "rovesciamento".
Laura


----------



## Fedifrago (20 Giugno 2007)

FireWalkWhitMe ha detto:


> Chensamurai, certo che si può mettere in conto quel che provochiamo con i tradimenti, se questi venissero scoperti. Tu non metti in conto cosa ti succederebbe se tu andassi a 200 km./h in un centro abitato?
> Il tuo ragionamento, come quello di altre persone, è troppo..."ragionato". Vi ponete una marea, una valanga di domande, di perchè, di percome, di quando, di dove!
> A noi NON interessa se chi tradiamo starà male se scoprirà il tradimento. NON ci interessa. NON ci riguarda. Per la millesima volta, puntualizzo che se dovessimo avere questa sensibilità, precisione, altruismo, NON tradiremmo.
> Laura


Cadi nell'errore opposto!

A TE non interessa, a TE non riguarda!

Ma vi sono tantissimi traditori che queste preoccupazioni o certe domande se le fanno solo DOPO.

Poi se parliamo di traditori "sequenziali", quale tu sei, la cosa cambia.
Ma accumunare tutti sullo stesso livello è una semplificazione che potrà esserti consolatoria, ma palesemente errata!


----------



## Old Angel (20 Giugno 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Cadi nell'errore opposto!
> 
> A TE non interessa, a TE non riguarda!
> 
> ...


Concordo in toto


----------



## Old FireWalkWhitMe (20 Giugno 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Cadi nell'errore opposto!
> 
> A TE non interessa, a TE non riguarda!
> 
> ...


Ti sei mai chiesto il perchè, guardacaso, si pongono solo dopo, queste domande e preoccupazioni? Dovrei essere io a sottolineare questa cosa. A me la vieni a raccontare. Ma sai quante volte mi sono "pentita" dopo?
Pensaci.
Laura

E pensare che sono stata linciata per aver intavolato il termine "Convenienza"


----------



## dererumnatura (20 Giugno 2007)

FireWalkWhitMe ha detto:


> Ti sei mai chiesto il perchè, guardacaso, si pongono solo dopo, queste domande e preoccupazioni? Dovrei essere io a sottolineare questa cosa. A me la vieni a raccontare. Ma sai quante volte mi sono "pentita" dopo?
> Pensaci.
> Laura
> 
> E pensare che sono stata linciata per aver intavolato il termine "Convenienza"


 
scusami ma sembri un  tradito che parla al posto di un traditore.
sei sicuro di non avere una crisi di identità?

anche uomo/donna..


----------



## Fedifrago (20 Giugno 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Sei giovane
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Verena non confonderei la posizione di multipers con quella di Laura.
Multipers non ipotizza la coppia aperta, ma solo di poter vivere, come complementarietà certe emozioni che sente come "pulsioni" naturali (tra l'altro mi pare che multipers non abbia ancora agito il tradimento).

E trovo anche errato ciò che è stato detto sulla sua intenzione di "convincere" il marito e portarlo sulle sue posizioni. Non mi pare questo il suo intento, ma bensì quello di fargli comprendere queste PROPRIE pulsioni, di ragionarne con lui. 
Certo, anche con intento liberatorio e per ricerca di assoluzione, ma anche per il tentativo di non inficiare quello che comunque la tiene legata a lui.

Io per lo meno l'ho letta così.


----------



## Iris (20 Giugno 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> scusami ma sembri un tradito che parla al posto di un traditore.
> sei sicuro di non avere una crisi di identità?
> 
> anche uomo/donna..


 
Non sembra, è...su che il gioco è bello quando dura poco...e poi nella parte della donna proprio non ti ci vedo....


----------



## Old chensamurai (20 Giugno 2007)

FireWalkWhitMe ha detto:


> Chensamurai, certo che si può mettere in conto quel che provochiamo con i tradimenti, se questi venissero scoperti. Tu non metti in conto cosa ti succederebbe se tu andassi a 200 km./h in un centro abitato?
> Il tuo ragionamento, come quello di altre persone, è troppo..."ragionato". Vi ponete una marea, una valanga di domande, di perchè, di percome, di quando, di dove!
> A noi NON interessa se chi tradiamo starà male se scoprirà il tradimento. NON ci interessa. NON ci riguarda. Per la millesima volta, puntualizzo che se dovessimo avere questa sensibilità, precisione, altruismo, NON tradiremmo.
> Laura


...amica mia... Hai sbagliato persona, credimi... Non hai capito... Io concordo con te sul fatto che non si metta in conto l'altro e la sua sofferenza... Lo so molto bene... Ho tradito a raffica... Sono un traditore incallito... Ho avuto più di sessanta donne... Amandone solamente due... So bene di cosa parli... Tuttavia, ripeto, c'è un punto debole nel tuo argomentare: tu riconosci a te stessa la possibilità di scelta, quella scelta che è connaturata al diritto naturale dell'uomo... Ma la neghi agli altri... Questo, non è moralismo... E' ontologia...


----------



## Old FireWalkWhitMe (20 Giugno 2007)

*DERERUMNATURA-INES*

Ragazze, io non so come ribsattere su queste vostre affermazioni. So di essere sincera (con voi). A questo punto, se non mi credete non sono problemi che devono accollarsi a me.
Sinceramente non capisco che convenienza potrei avere a fingere la mia identità con individui di cui non conosco neanche i veri nomi.
Posso sembrarvi strana perchè, in tutti i siti, in tutti i forum di tradimento presenti in rete, a parte alcuni esteri, non c'è stato mai nessun traditore ad aprirsi in questo modo. Il mio.
Laura


----------



## dererumnatura (20 Giugno 2007)

FireWalkWhitMe ha detto:


> Ragazze, io non so come ribsattere su queste vostre affermazioni. So di essere sincera (con voi). A questo punto, se non mi credete non sono problemi che devono accollarsi a me.
> *Sinceramente non capisco che convenienza potrei avere a fingere la mia identità con individui di cui non conosco neanche i veri nomi.*
> Laura


 
io me lo chiedo ormai da tempo...infatti...

ma continua così...alla fine l'importante è parlare...confrontarsi...


----------



## Old FireWalkWhitMe (20 Giugno 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Verena non confonderei la posizione di multipers con quella di Laura.
> *Multipers non ipotizza la coppia aperta, ma solo di poter vivere, come complementarietà certe emozioni che sente come "pulsioni" naturali (tra l'altro mi pare che multipers non abbia ancora agito il tradimento).*
> 
> E trovo anche errato ciò che è stato detto sulla sua intenzione di "convincere" il marito e portarlo sulle sue posizioni. Non mi pare questo il suo intento, ma bensì quello di fargli comprendere queste PROPRIE pulsioni, di ragionarne con lui.
> ...


Questa cosa non significa coppia aperta????
Laura


----------



## Verena67 (20 Giugno 2007)

FireWalkWhitMe ha detto:


> Ti sei mai chiesto il perchè, guardacaso, si pongono solo dopo, queste domande e preoccupazioni? Dovrei essere io a sottolineare questa cosa. A me la vieni a raccontare. Ma sai quante volte mi sono "pentita" dopo?
> Pensaci.
> Laura
> 
> E pensare che sono stata linciata per aver intavolato il termine "Convenienza"


pero' di nuovo dai per presupposto che tutti facciano come te. *Io il problema me lo sono posto prima, durante, e dopo, e parlai IO con mio marito, non fui scoperta.*
Pero' forse hai ragione su una cosa. Chi "esplora un nuovo amore, una nuova scelta di vita" come ho fatto io e chiude non appena capisce "che non è cosa", non è un vero traditore.

Ciao!


----------



## Old FireWalkWhitMe (20 Giugno 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> *io me lo chiedo ormai da tempo...infatti...*
> 
> ma continua così...alla fine l'importante è parlare...confrontarsi...


Il fatto che tu non abbia una risposta, la cosa va a mio favore, Dererumnatura.
Laura


----------



## Old Angel (20 Giugno 2007)

FireWalkWhitMe ha detto:


> Questa cosa non significa coppia aperta????
> Laura


E' aperta quando si è daccordo in due


----------



## Verena67 (20 Giugno 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Verena non confonderei la posizione di multipers con quella di Laura.


io stavo rispondendo a Multipers. Mi è chiara la diversa posizione di Laura. E comunque ho la sensazione che parlandone al marito Multipers non voglia sentirsi dire "Ma dai, stiamoci vicino, le emozioni diamocele a vicenda senza coinvolgere altre persone" bensì "Ok, d'ora in poi saremo una coppia aperta".

Bacio!


----------



## Verena67 (20 Giugno 2007)

FireWalkWhitMe ha detto:


> Posso sembrarvi strana perchè, in tutti i siti, in tutti i forum di tradimento presenti in rete, a parte alcuni esteri, non c'è stato mai nessun traditore ad aprirsi in questo modo. Il mio.
> Laura


Sei qui...da quanti giorni? E già dici che il tuo modo è unico e speciale e nessuno qui si è aperto così?

Ego much?


----------



## Old FireWalkWhitMe (20 Giugno 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> pero' di nuovo dai per presupposto che tutti facciano come te. *Io il problema me lo sono posto prima, durante, e dopo, e parlai IO con mio marito, non fui scoperta.*
> Pero' forse hai ragione su una cosa. Chi "esplora un nuovo amore, una nuova scelta di vita" come ho fatto io e chiude non appena capisce "che non è cosa", non è un vero traditore.
> 
> Ciao!


Te lo sei posto prima ma non ti sei bloccata. Te lo sei posto durante ma hai continuato, fino  ache non hai deciso di smettere. Te lo sei posto dopo e *ormai avevi già consumato*.
Laura


----------



## dererumnatura (20 Giugno 2007)

FireWalkWhitMe ha detto:


> Il fatto che tu non abbia una risposta, la cosa va a mio favore, Dererumnatura.
> Laura


 
io la risposta ce l'ho.molto chiara anche.ed è che chi non ha una forte personalità ha bisogno di nascondersi dietro quella di qualcun altro.
o di molti altri.

a tuo favore hai solo una cosa.il monitor che ti cela.


----------



## Verena67 (20 Giugno 2007)

FireWalkWhitMe ha detto:


> Te lo sei posto prima ma non ti sei bloccata. Te lo sei posto durante ma hai continuato, fino ache non hai deciso di smettere. Te lo sei posto dopo e *ormai avevi già consumato*.
> Laura


E allora?
Tu dai per presupposto che il mio sia un pentimento fittizio? Che ne sai?


----------



## Old FireWalkWhitMe (20 Giugno 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Sei qui...da quanti giorni? E già dici che il tuo modo è unico e speciale e nessuno qui si è aperto così?
> 
> Ego much?


Verena67, io qui dentro ci sono entrata pochissimi giorni fa. Ma vi frequentavo da mesi. Io non ho mai affermato che il mio modo è unico e speciale. Io ho solo detto che nessun tradito, fino ad ora ha ammesso, non solo di sbagliare, ma quel che passa nella nostra testolina.
Laura


----------



## Old FireWalkWhitMe (20 Giugno 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> E allora?
> Tu dai per presupposto che il mio sia un pentimento fittizio? Che ne sai?


Verena67, ma tu leggi attentamente ciò che scrivo o interpreti a tuo piacimento le mie parole, forse perchè ti sono antipatica?
Io credo sul fatto che tu ti sia davvero pentita. Ho solo sottolineato che prima hai consumato, poi ti sei pentita. Prassi che accomuna qualsiasi traditore.
Laura


----------



## Iris (20 Giugno 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> E allora?
> Tu dai per presupposto che il mio sia un pentimento fittizio? Che ne sai?


Verena, tranquilla tesoro..questo è un uomo che ha subito un tradimento...ha i suoi problemi..e li deve risolvere...ma non con noi.
Che il tuo pentimento è reale lo hanno capito pure i sassi.
Non devi giustificarti.


----------



## Old FireWalkWhitMe (20 Giugno 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> io la risposta ce l'ho.molto chiara anche.ed è che chi non ha una forte personalità ha bisogno di nascondersi dietro quella di qualcun altro.
> o di molti altri.
> 
> a tuo favore hai solo una cosa.il monitor che ti cela.


Vedi, in un certo senso sei tu ad avere il coltello dalla parte del manico. Non ho nessuna prova concreta da esibirti. Però, è anche vero che la tua parola vale quanto la mia. Ma è fastidioso non essere credute, solo perchè si hanno particolari ed insolite caratteristiche.
Laura


----------



## dererumnatura (20 Giugno 2007)

FireWalkWhitMe ha detto:


> Vedi, in un certo senso sei tu ad avere il coltello dalla parte del manico. Non ho nessuna prova concreta da esibirti. Però, è anche vero che la tua parola vale quanto la mia. Ma è fastidioso non essere credute, solo perchè si hanno *particolari ed insolite caratteristiche.*
> Laura


 
certo....ma ti sbagli...le tue caratteristiche non sono affatto insolite...ormai sono diffuse..soprattutto qui sul forum.


enjoy..


----------



## Iris (20 Giugno 2007)

FireWalkWhitMe ha detto:


> Vedi, in un certo senso sei tu ad avere il coltello dalla parte del manico. Non ho nessuna prova concreta da esibirti. Però, è anche vero che la tua parola vale quanto la mia. Ma è fastidioso non essere credute, solo perchè si hanno particolari ed insolite caratteristiche.
> Laura


  Le tue caratteristiche invece sono troppo stereotipate....non sei insolita...l'immagine che dai è uno stereotipo..come si fa a cadere in una trappola così evidente?


----------



## Old chensamurai (20 Giugno 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Le tue caratteristiche invece sono troppo stereotipate....non sei insolita...l'immagine che dai è uno stereotipo..come si fa a cadere in una trappola così evidente?


...Si può resistere alla tentazione di  "neutralizzare" sempre e comunque quello che non ci piace?... Perché è così difficile "accettare" questa persona per quello che è?... E' uomo, è donna, è tradito, è traditore, c'è una trappola, non c'è una trappola... Che significa?... Guardiamo a quello che scrive... O no?... Perché dovrebbe essere "stereotipato"... Lo sarà per te... Non credo che questa persona si senta uno "stereotipo"... Mi sono spiegato?


----------



## Nobody (20 Giugno 2007)

Però dico io...ma che vi frega se è maschio o femmina? L'importante è se ha qualcosa da dire, o no? Se poi si chiama Lauro...sti cazzi  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Io magari potrei essere moltimoda e nessuno ancora lo sospetta


----------



## Fedifrago (20 Giugno 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Però dico io...ma che vi frega se è maschio o femmina? L'importante è se ha qualcosa da dire, o no? Se poi si chiama Lauro...sti cazzi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lo dici tu!


----------



## Nobody (20 Giugno 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Lo dici tu!


ma daiiiii


----------



## Old mr.perfect (20 Giugno 2007)

*laura*

saggezza in te leggo


----------



## Miciolidia (20 Giugno 2007)

FireWalkWhitMe ha detto:


> Angel, una domanda: perchè noi traditori dovremmo mettere in conto quello che proveranno chi stiamo tradendo, in caso venissero a scoprirlo? Secondo te, se dovessimo essere così altruisti, sceglieremmo di tradire?
> Usa un pizzico di logica da traditore.
> Laura


La tua logica, per quanto anche io abbia tradito, non mi appartiene.

Tu parti da presupposti diversi dai miei.Sostanzialmente diversi.

La tua prevede solo te stessa al "centro" e non attribuisci alcuna valenza importante o significativa nè al tradito e nemmeno al nuovo oggetto investito del tuo rinnovato interesse.


----------



## Miciolidia (20 Giugno 2007)

mr.perfect ha detto:


> saggezza in te leggo


Il tuo avatar è Perfect


----------



## Iris (20 Giugno 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ...Si può resistere alla tentazione di "neutralizzare" sempre e comunque quello che non ci piace?... Perché è così difficile "accettare" questa persona per quello che è?... E' uomo, è donna, è tradito, è traditore, c'è una trappola, non c'è una trappola... Che significa?... Guardiamo a quello che scrive... O no?... Perché dovrebbe essere "stereotipato"... Lo sarà per te... Non credo che questa persona si senta uno "stereotipo"... Mi sono spiegato?


 
Senti un pò Samurai...so quello che dico. Punto
Neutralizzare, resistere alla tentazione...giochetti che non fanno per me. Mi sono spiegata?


----------



## Verena67 (20 Giugno 2007)

FireWalkWhitMe ha detto:


> Verena67, ma tu leggi attentamente ciò che scrivo o interpreti a tuo piacimento le mie parole, *forse perchè ti sono antipatica*?
> Io credo sul fatto che tu ti sia davvero pentita. Ho solo sottolineato che prima hai consumato, poi ti sei pentita. Prassi che accomuna qualsiasi traditore.
> Laura


A me nessuno è simpatico o antipatico a priori, commento tutti secondo un unico criterio: quel che mi viene dal cuore nel leggere le cose che dicono.

Non mi piace chi generalizza, e continui a farlo, tutto qui, almeno a me le tue sembrano generalizzazioni, posso ovviamente sbagliarmi. Ma contenta tu, di queste generalizzazioni...contenti tutti.

Bacio!


----------



## Iris (20 Giugno 2007)

mr.perfect ha detto:


> saggezza in te leggo


Perfect...sei un mito. L'ho già detto...riprenditi quella pugnetta di Fire ecc ecc...
Intesi?


----------



## La Lupa (20 Giugno 2007)

Ho fatto una caccola enorme!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





E' tre quarti d'ora che l'arrotolo.... volete vederla?


----------



## Old Angel (20 Giugno 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ho fatto una caccola enorme!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


famo na partita a ping pong io porto le racchette


----------



## Bruja (20 Giugno 2007)

*Chen*



chensamurai ha detto:


> ...Vedi, l'analisi che fai, mi sembra, in molte sue parti, del tutto accettabile... Ognuno costruisce i suoi significati personali... Ognuno costruisce i suoi castelli di sabbia e, spesso, ci va ad abitare... Tuttavia, affermare che l'uomo non è fadele "per natura", è di una banalità micidiale... Pensi che la tua genetica sappia cos'è la fedeltà o l'infedeltà e che la sancisca tra le adenine e le guanine? Pensi che i tuoi cromosomi ne sappiano qualcosa?... Lascia perdere... Altro aspetto interessante, è la questione della "legalizzazione" del tradimento... Hai forse bisogno di mettere a tacere te stessa attraverso una sorta di "nulla osta"?... Vedi, amica mia, tu, puoi ogni cosa... Con te stessa... Ma non con gli altri... Gli altri, appartengono interamente a se stessi... Hanno soggettività... Non sono oggetti... Tu tratti tuo marito da "oggetto"... Passivo... Lo privi di "intenzionalità"... E questa, è la strada maestra per togliere dignità alle persone... Intendo dire che tu, puoi senz'altro fare ogni cosa di te stessa... Puoi anche darti la morte... Ma non puoi scegliere per gli altri, che, magari, desiderano cose diverse... Anelano a mondi diversi nei quali vorrebbero vivere... Mentre tu, vivi in un universo differente... Un mondo di significati diversi... Qui sta la debolezza del tuo ragionamento: nel coinvolgimento di persone inconsapevoli, in un mondo di significati che è SOLAMENTE ED ESCLUSIVAMENTE TUO... Concedi agli altri ciò che concedi a te stessa: la possibilità di SCEGLIERE in che mondo abitare... In quale castello di sabbia andare a vivere... Capisci?


Sei meglio di Diderot quando parla di religione....  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old mr.perfect (20 Giugno 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Perfect...sei un mito. L'ho già detto...riprenditi quella pugnetta di Fire ecc ecc...
> Intesi?


miti son ben altri
fuoco cammina con me di mia proprietà non è
fuoco cammina con me è l'esempio classico di traditore che nulla ha da perdere parlando di se stesso
raccondandosi
anche a me strano sembra
anche a me eccezion sembra
ma perchè accanirsi contro (forse) l'unico traditore "sincero"
leggo esagerazione in fuoco cammina con me
anche se vere son le sue affermazioni per educazione generalizzar mai dovrebbe


----------



## Old chensamurai (20 Giugno 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Sei meglio di Diderot quando parla di religione....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...E tu sei la mia Caterina la Grande...


----------



## Bruja (20 Giugno 2007)

*Chen*



chensamurai ha detto:


> ...E tu sei la mia Caterina la Grande...


 
Non accomunabile per i costumi spero???  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Troverei così kitch far fuori gli amanti ....dopo!  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Fedifrago (20 Giugno 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Non accomunabile per i costumi spero???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beh, meglio dopo....che prima!!!


----------



## Nobody (20 Giugno 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Beh, meglio dopo....che prima!!!


----------



## Bruja (20 Giugno 2007)

*m.m. e Feddy*



moltimodi ha detto:


>


A quali scalini non scendereste per non "lasciarne"una....  fatti fuori sì, ma senza essersela persa!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	
























Bruja


----------



## Old chensamurai (20 Giugno 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Senti un pò Samurai...so quello che dico. Punto
> Neutralizzare, resistere alla tentazione...giochetti che non fanno per me. Mi sono spiegata?


...No, non ti sei spiegata... Il pregiudizio, non riesce mai a spiegare se stesso...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Giugno 2007)

*infatti...*



Iris ha detto:


> Verena, tranquilla tesoro..questo è un uomo che ha subito un tradimento...ha i suoi problemi..e li deve risolvere...ma non con noi.
> Che il tuo pentimento è reale lo hanno capito pure i sassi.
> Non devi giustificarti.




































































Mi domando perché c'è chi ha così poco da fare da dover impiegare il suo tempo a parlare d'altro, proprio qui dove c'è la possibilità non solo di parlare di sè, ma anche di essere ascoltati...


----------



## dererumnatura (20 Giugno 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Però dico io...ma che vi frega se è maschio o femmina? L'importante è se ha qualcosa da dire, o no? Se poi si chiama Lauro...sti cazzi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
non ci può fregar di meno in effetti


----------



## dererumnatura (20 Giugno 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi domando perché c'è chi ha così poco da fare da dover impiegare il suo tempo a parlare d'altro, proprio qui dove c'è la possibilità non solo di parlare di sè, ma anche di essere ascoltati...


forse perchè non non sanno cosa dire  di sè...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Giugno 2007)

*ma...*



dererumnatura ha detto:


> forse perchè non non sanno cosa dire di sè...


Se ognuno è la relazione ...nella relazione qui è ....


----------



## dererumnatura (20 Giugno 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Se ognuno è la relazione ...nella relazione qui è ....


 
o signur! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Buona notte belle bimbe...e bimbi...ciao bellezza guarda che ti ho visto!


----------



## Old Angel (20 Giugno 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> o signur!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (21 Giugno 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Che vuol dire escluso BD? Che non si intende di orgasmi????


mah?? quanto ad intendermi di orgasmi ai posteri l'ardua sentenza ... ho letto tutto il thread, di un fiato. molto interessante. sono effettivamente colpito dalla schiettezza di laura che, prima facie, non riesco a trovare "impostata", costruita. la sento, vera. Per contro più leggo di tradimento e più mi dico che il mio non è stato un tradimento nel senso convenzionale del termine. Aspettate ad aggredirmi, chi mi conosce sa che non cerco attenuanti o facili assoluzioni però provate, per un minuto, a seguire il mio ragionamento. Ad un estremo abbiamo la posizione di chi come laura afferma di non provare sensi di colpa, di ragionare in modo molto maschile e di saper prendere da una relazione estemporanea (e lo dico senza alcuna connotazione negativa) tutto quanto le riesce ed anzi, tanto meno si coinvolge tanto più riesce a trarne piacere. E' come se non si "mescolasse" con il lui del caso, vi è contatto fisico sì ma sembrerebbe essere mediato, questo le consente se capisco bene di godere appieno della fisicità del rapporto, del batticuore, della clandestinità e di situazioni che sono sicuramente molto stimolanti. non voglio pormi all'altro estremo ma - l'ho detto più volte - nel momento esatto in cui stavo percompiere il mio primo tradimento capivo perfettamente che la mia vita non sarebbe stata più la stessa. lasciavo il mio castello fatto con mia moglie in primis, con tutti i miei sacrifici tutte le mie guerre e le mie conquiste per andare in un altro castello. Quest'ultimo molto meno solido, meno luminoso ma per certi versi, proprio per la sua oscurità più accattivante. Pongo l'accento sul fato della consapevolezza del tradimento il sapere che avvicinare le labbra ad un altra donna, possederla con vigore una o più volte non sono situazioni che possano scorrere sulla pelle senza conseguenze. In tutte le donne che ho avuto - anche per un solo secondo - ho sempre creduto in un futuro quando ero giovane e meno giovane fino al momento in cui mi sono fidanzato con mia moglie. Non sono mai riuscito a scindere i due piani: sesso e sentimento (non voglio parlare di amore per non sembrare eccessivo) ma parliamo solo di rispetto e di dolcezza. queste due "piccole" cose hanno reso ogni mio rapporto indimenticabile, ogni sensazione amplificata e totalizzante, senza squallore, senza svilimento alcuno. Mi rendo conto che, a discapito del mio aspetto, il mio atteggiamento sia molto femminile ma, ripeto, il rispetto la dolcezza e la complicità - mi hanno sempre portato a vivere storie bellissime e molto appaganti. Mi sono approccciato al tradimento nello stesso modo, in maniera fanciullesca, non ho mai pensato di "sfogarmi" sessualmente ero più che appagato da quel punto di vista e se ci penso ancora oggi mi mancano le passeggiate mi mancano le mani, gli sguardi e le risate - certo ricordo con piacere le quattro scopate giornaliere  ma, con lo scorrere del tempo, devo dire che non sono quelle le sensazioni che mi sono restate maggiormente dentro.  Per questo modo di "sentire" le cose, per aver provato quelle sensazioni, sono in crisi e combatto come un leone per ridare vigore al mio rapporto, per la ranquillità di tutta la mia famiglia ed in primis dei miei bambini. Ho tradito e sono cosapevole di averlo fatto e sono altrettanto consapevole che nulla sarà maicome prima. Non so, ma credo che chi tradisca avendo l'idea di "restare" e di "tornare" possa essere in qualche modo avvantaggiato, compie il suo atto, prega di non essere scoperto e fine. chi tradisce - comunque sbagliando a mio avviso - perchè non riesce più a comunicare e/o a farsi sentire, perche pensa di aver trovato una persona con cui condividere qualcosa (a torto o a ragione) ha meno probabilità di poter riprendere in mano la sua vita e, una volta superata la linea di demarcazione del tradimento, è molto difficile tornare indietro perchè ci si è abbandonati a sentimenti ed a sensazioni così forti che sono esattamente i medesimi che erano alle basi della costruzione del legame che mostra i grossi segni di stanchezza. Non so se mi sono spiegato ma ci tenevo a puntualizzare che, sebbene sempre di tradimento si tratti, le motivazioni e le dinamiche sono davvero molto differenti e lo dico senza alcuna connotazione negativa, per nessuno.

bastardo dentro


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (21 Giugno 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Che vuol dire escluso BD? Che non si intende di orgasmi????


mah?? quanto ad intendermi di orgasmi ai posteri l'ardua sentenza ... ho letto tutto il thread, di un fiato. molto interessante. sono effettivamente colpito dalla schiettezza di laura che, prima facie, non riesco a trovare "impostata", costruita. la sento, vera. Per contro più leggo di tradimento e più mi dico che il mio non è stato un tradimento nel senso convenzionale del termine. Aspettate ad aggredirmi, chi mi conosce sa che non cerco attenuanti o facili assoluzioni però provate, per un minuto, a seguire il mio ragionamento. Ad un estremo abbiamo la posizione di chi come laura afferma di non provare sensi di colpa, di ragionare in modo molto maschile e di saper prendere da una relazione estemporanea (e lo dico senza alcuna connotazione negativa) tutto quanto le riesce ed anzi, tanto meno si coinvolge tanto più riesce a trarne piacere. E' come se non si "mescolasse" con il lui del caso, vi è contatto fisico sì ma sembrerebbe essere mediato, questo le consente se capisco bene di godere appieno della fisicità del rapporto, del batticuore, della clandestinità e di situazioni che sono sicuramente molto stimolanti. non voglio pormi all'altro estremo ma - l'ho detto più volte - nel momento esatto in cui stavo percompiere il mio primo tradimento capivo perfettamente che la mia vita non sarebbe stata più la stessa. lasciavo il mio castello fatto con mia moglie in primis, con tutti i miei sacrifici tutte le mie guerre e le mie conquiste per andare in un altro castello. Quest'ultimo molto meno solido, meno luminoso ma per certi versi, proprio per la sua oscurità più accattivante. Pongo l'accento sul fato della consapevolezza del tradimento il sapere che avvicinare le labbra ad un altra donna, possederla con vigore una o più volte non sono situazioni che possano scorrere sulla pelle senza conseguenze. In tutte le donne che ho avuto - anche per un solo secondo - ho sempre creduto in un futuro quando ero giovane e meno giovane fino al momento in cui mi sono fidanzato con mia moglie. Non sono mai riuscito a scindere i due piani: sesso e sentimento (non voglio parlare di amore per non sembrare eccessivo) ma parliamo solo di rispetto e di dolcezza. queste due "piccole" cose hanno reso ogni mio rapporto indimenticabile, ogni sensazione amplificata e totalizzante, senza squallore, senza svilimento alcuno. Mi rendo conto che, a discapito del mio aspetto, il mio atteggiamento sia molto femminile ma, ripeto, il rispetto la dolcezza e la complicità - mi hanno sempre portato a vivere storie bellissime e molto appaganti. Mi sono approccciato al tradimento nello stesso modo, in maniera fanciullesca, non ho mai pensato di "sfogarmi" sessualmente ero più che appagato da quel punto di vista e se ci penso ancora oggi mi mancano le passeggiate mi mancano le mani, gli sguardi e le risate - certo ricordo con piacere le quattro scopate giornaliere  ma, con lo scorrere del tempo, devo dire che non sono quelle le sensazioni che mi sono restate maggiormente dentro.  Per questo modo di "sentire" le cose, per aver provato quelle sensazioni, sono in crisi e combatto come un leone per ridare vigore al mio rapporto, per la ranquillità di tutta la mia famiglia ed in primis dei miei bambini. Ho tradito e sono cosapevole di averlo fatto e sono altrettanto consapevole che nulla sarà maicome prima. Non so, ma credo che chi tradisca avendo l'idea di "restare" e di "tornare" possa essere in qualche modo avvantaggiato, compie il suo atto, prega di non essere scoperto e fine. chi tradisce - comunque sbagliando a mio avviso - perchè non riesce più a comunicare e/o a farsi sentire, perche pensa di aver trovato una persona con cui condividere qualcosa (a torto o a ragione) ha meno probabilità di poter riprendere in mano la sua vita e, una volta superata la linea di demarcazione del tradimento, è molto difficile tornare indietro perchè ci si è abbandonati a sentimenti ed a sensazioni così forti che sono esattamente i medesimi che erano alle basi della costruzione del legame che mostra i grossi segni di stanchezza. Non so se mi sono spiegato ma ci tenevo a puntualizzare che, sebbene sempre di tradimento si tratti, le motivazioni e le dinamiche sono davvero molto differenti e lo dico senza alcuna connotazione negativa, per nessuno.

bastardo dentro


----------



## Verena67 (21 Giugno 2007)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> Non so se mi sono spiegato ma ci tenevo a puntualizzare che, sebbene sempre di tradimento si tratti, le motivazioni e le dinamiche sono davvero molto differenti e lo dico senza alcuna connotazione negativa, per nessuno.
> 
> bastardo dentro


Che era poi quello che intendevo io 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Un abbraccio!!!


----------



## Miciolidia (22 Giugno 2007)

*Multipers,*



> E su parliamoci *chiari*, siamo animali, intelligenti, ma pur sempre animali. Chi l'ha detto, dove sta scritto che DOBBIAMO scegliere un SOLO compagno per la vita?


 

ma certo che bisogna parlarsi* chiaro* se la vogliamo mettere in questi termini... 

Io quindi ti chiedo e : *dove sta scritto che l'altro deve essere mantenuto all'oscuro della nostra scelta . che non è quella di andare a comprare mozzarelle o prosciutto*

La gente cambia? va bene.

Si maturano i pensieri come dici tu? va bene.

La mente a volte apre a "nuove cose"..a ri- va bene.

ma allora perchè non mettere a parte anche la persona alla quale* TU e lo sottolineo TU!!!*

hai promesso* lealtà? LUI SI FIDA DI TE!!! LO CONSIDERI UN UOMO, OPPURE UN SOPRAMMOBILE COME QUELLO CHE HAI VICINO? INCAPACE DI PROVARE SENTIMENTI DI DOLORE O VIBRAZIONI? COME QUELLE CHE AVVERTI TU?!!!*

*Lo vedi quale è la contraddizione...invochi chiarezza quando parli a noi, e non la richiedi a te stessa nei confronti di lui. *


*Trovala tu la contraddizione, e vediamo che nome ha?*

*E non la chiedo te sola, perchè gli argomenti che si portano qui dentro sono sempre gli stessi.*











> Si è vero, io l'ho fatto, convinta e consapevole di quelka che era la mia decisione, ma porcaccia di una miseria, la gente cambia, si maturano pensieri diversi, la mente a volte si apre a nuove cose, impara ad accettare nuovi punti di vista e allora cosa dovrei fare?





> Sono sposata si, amo mio marito, ma parliamoci chiaro, pensate davvero che sia possibile sentire con la stessa persona, da anni, i brividi, i crampi allo stomaco e l'agitazione della sua sola presenza?


 
I crampi allo stomaco , i brividi, l'agitazione, l'avverto anche quando sento parlare alcuni politici in televisione se è per questo...oppure se ascolto Mozart o o leggo un libro, o me ne vado per funghi, o sto in silenzio sotto un albero, o mi tuffo nel mare, o me ne vado a quel paese...o ....altre centomila cose che *AMO E CHE SONO CAPACI DI PROCURARMI EMOZIONI.*


> No!!! Non sono in cerca dell'amore, io l'ho ià trovato da tempo, voglio* invecchiare* con lui, ma, e c'è sempre un ma in ogni cosa, non posso vivere senza emozioni.


cosa ti assicura questo signore.. una buona pensione? beh..sarebbe un ottimo argomento.
Lo ami*...pero' non lo metti nella condizione di conoscere di cosa è fatto questo amore che dici di regalargli*. E come vedi non ho dato alcuna connotazione a questa parola.

E' come se io ti facessi un regalo e mi tenessi i contenuti....mi diresti o no _che cacchio di regalo mi hai fatto miciolidia?!!_






> Io non lo so perchè son fatta così, forse sono solo troppo assetata di vita, forse ho fatto tutto troppo presto, forse sono sbagliata, ho la testa bacata, ma com'è possibile che esistano persone che riescono a vivere una vita intera non sentendo il bisogno di vibrare?


Io trovo legittimo e comprensibile quello che provi e quello che ti chiedo è perchè non fare partecipe anche lui, considerando *che tu dici di amarlo*, di poter non dico condividere, ma vivere come le vivi tu queste " vibrazioni" di cui parli.


----------



## Old Angel (22 Giugno 2007)

Peccato manca lo smile per 90 minuti di applausi


----------



## Miciolidia (22 Giugno 2007)

*angel?*



Angel ha detto:


> Peccato manca lo smile per 90 minuti di applausi


 
For Me?


----------



## Old Angel (22 Giugno 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> For Me?


Ohhh YEESsssss


----------



## Miciolidia (22 Giugno 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Ohhh YEESsssss


 
Grazie Angel...sei generoso e gentile..

é che quando si leggono e si vivono, purtroppo, certe argomentazioni sui presunti intenti  di amore... - questa parola che pare abbia  come unico scopo, per alcuni ,quello di riempire la bocca con la vocale A O E...è talmente facile da distruggere in 15 nano secondi che credimi, sono io a provare il maggiore imbarazzo.

E so che mi crederai perchè ho letto con attenzione le ragioni del tuo intervento in questo thread, che ho applaudito silenziosamente.



ps. Angel..tanto per aggiornarci..stai facendo qualche danno benefico e necessario per te stesso si o no? )))


----------



## Old Angel (22 Giugno 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Grazie Angel...sei generoso e gentile..
> 
> é che quando si leggono e si vivono, purtroppo, certe argomentazioni sui presunti intenti  di amore... - questa parola che pare abbia  come unico scopo, per alcuni ,quello di riempire la bocca con la vocale A O E...è talmente facile da distruggere in 15 nano secondi che credimi, sono io a provare il maggiore imbarazzo.
> 
> ...


Beh purtroppo non è che posso fare molto, se non il fatto che sono diventato moolto freddo cioè mi faccio gli azzi miei, ricioè... presente attivo sorridente, riparo cucino pulisco monto smonto etc etc quasi un robottino tutto fare  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  , non chiedo niente e non voglio niente, diciamo un periodo che sono abbastanza tranquillo.


----------



## Old Ari (22 Giugno 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Beh purtroppo non è che posso fare molto, se non il fatto che sono diventato moolto freddo cioè mi faccio gli azzi miei, ricioè... presente attivo sorridente, riparo cucino pulisco monto smonto etc etc quasi un robottino tutto fare
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ricordatemi....
Chi è che mi diceva che se uno sta in una situazione è pechè ci sta bene?


----------



## Old Angel (22 Giugno 2007)

Ari ha detto:


> Ricordatemi....
> Chi è che mi diceva che se uno sta in una situazione è pechè ci sta bene?


Mica ho detto che ci sto bene


----------



## Old Angel (22 Giugno 2007)

sai come si dice o così o pomì


----------



## Miciolidia (22 Giugno 2007)

va bene _robotino tranquillino_...okkio ai fili elettrici 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ..si sa mai che finalmente ci sia un bel corto circuito e festeggiamo tutti* con te!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	



*


----------



## Old Ari (22 Giugno 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Mica ho detto che ci sto bene


Infatti....ironizzavo su certe cose che mi si dicono....
Oh ti hanno tolto l'umorismo oggi?


----------



## Old Angel (22 Giugno 2007)

Ari ha detto:


> Infatti....ironizzavo su certe cose che mi si dicono....
> Oh ti hanno tolto l'umorismo oggi?



Ahhhh non avevo percepito l'ironia


----------



## Old Ari (22 Giugno 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Ahhhh non avevo percepito l'ironia


Maaaaaa,
Pomì no eh? 
A me tra l'altro piaceva un casino da piccolina


----------



## Miciolidia (22 Giugno 2007)

Ari ha detto:


> Maaaaaa,
> Pomì no eh?
> A me tra l'altro piaceva un casino da piccolina


Ari..ma sei d'accordo con me che oltre al pomi..ci puo' essere star...coop...esselunga..insomma le alternative ci sono....


----------



## Old Ari (22 Giugno 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Ari..ma sei d'accordo con me che oltre al pomi..ci puo' essere star...coop...esselunga..insomma le alternative ci sono....


Completamente!
Possono anche non andare bene, ma almeno devi entrarci, fare qualcosa per fare la spesa nel modo che fa stare bene te!


----------



## Bruja (22 Giugno 2007)

*Miciolidia*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> Ari..ma sei d'accordo con me che oltre al pomi..ci puo' essere star...coop...esselunga..insomma le alternative ci sono....


Come no, ma se cambi fornitore NON è tradimento!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Il fatto è che chi traDISCE SE LA RACCONTA  e qualcosa deve pur trovare per tacitare la coscienza....
La natura della specie, l'animale nascosto in noi e varie ed eventuali!!!  Mai che dica, non ho voglia di stare così e avverto chi sta con me che ho altre attrazioni, altri progetti o altre tentazioni!!!  Si tradisce solo se si è disposti allì'inganno, e se lo si fa per le solite convenienze o convenzioni, sappiamo tutti che sotto sotto sono solo escamotages che servono a lasciare che tutto resti com'è e che consentano di godersi la trasgressione!!!
Bruja


----------



## Old Ari (22 Giugno 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Come no, ma se cambi fornitore NON è tradimento!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oppure che giustifichino il non avere palle........


----------



## Bruja (22 Giugno 2007)

*Ari*



Ari ha detto:


> Oppure che giustifichino il non avere palle........


 
Ecco, perfetto, hai esposto quella che è una assoluta TEORIA..... la pratica è conforme........!!!
Bruja


----------



## Old Ari (22 Giugno 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ecco, perfetto, hai esposto quella che è una assoluta TEORIA..... la pratica è conforme........!!!
> Bruja


....maaa non ho capito.....


----------



## Bruja (22 Giugno 2007)

*Ari*



Ari ha detto:


> ....maaa non ho capito.....


 
In teoria dovrebbe essere questa la prassi ..."Oppure che giustifichino il non avere palle........ in pratica hanno sempre una scusa per non farlo!!!
Bruja


----------



## Old multipers (22 Giugno 2007)

*Boh*



Bruja ha detto:


> Mai che dica, non ho voglia di stare così e avverto chi sta con me che ho altre attrazioni, altri progetti o altre tentazioni!!!
> Bruja


Ehhhhhhh, come posso darti torto qui?!??!?
Hum Hum Hum, no, non trovo il modo.

Invece per quanto riguarda il raccontarmela, no, non me la so nemmeno raccontare, neanche una piccola scusa, una piccola colpa da dare a mio marito, per giustificare l'ipotetico enorme danno. No, non posso mentire e non posso mentirvi, Non sono qui per questo.

Vorrei invece dire a, cacchio non mi ricordo come si chiama e non ho voglia di tornare indietro, copia incolla e tutto l'ambaradan, cmq colei che ha avuto tanta pazienza e volontà per fare tutti i "quote" necessari per commentare il mio pensiero. Intanto grazie, sempre lusingata e contenta nello scoprire che i miei discorsi contorti stimolino nuove discussioni, davvero. Ma vorrei fosse chiaro che quando parlo di liberalizzazione del tradimento, parlo in generale, prendo in considerazione l'idea che un giorno il mondo accetti la cosa. Se poi invece ci addentriamo nel mio privato non dò assolutamente contro a nessuno mi dica che sbaglio, che non si fa, che ho tradito la fiducia che bla bla bla. Di teorie sono piena, strapiena, trabordo, ma la pratica... quella si è che è difficile da far andare di pari passo con la teoria.
Ho scoperto di essere davvero un MOSTRO, ma preferisco non soffermarmi troppo a pensarci, questo mi porterebbe davanti alla decisione di dover interrompere la mia vita clandestina, preferisco guardare oltre, mi sto lasciando andare come non facevo da anni e vi dico la verità? Mi sento viva, ma viva davvero, vivissima. La facenda è strana davvero, non mi riconosco, sono capace di fare cose riprovevoli, orrende, lo so, mica che me la racconto, ve l'ho detto. Mi sembra davvero di vedere il classico film di amanti, fughe, telefoni spenti, alberghi, eh lo so, che schifo direte voi, ma se vi dico che neache io mi riconosco piu'?!? Boh mi sto sdoppiando? Com'è possibile che riesca a tener la testa alta? Boh qualcuno in questo 3d diceva di aver vissuto una cosa così e che poi però si è svegliata di botto e tutte le cose che prima non vedeva ad un tratto sono apparse chiare, il finale? Deve ancora dolorosamente convivere, dopo tmepo, con le sue azioni. Ecco, ehm, di questo ho un pò paura, giorni fa mi è preso un dolore allo stomaco, mi sono quasi sentita male fisicamente pensando a quel che sto facendo, ma poi? Boh ho continuato. Boh. Boh. Scusate, ma magari sparar a raffica quel che mi viene in mente mi porterà da qualche parte.
Ciao


----------



## Miciolidia (22 Giugno 2007)

*Sono"  come cacchio si chiama"*







multipere, per me se non desideri tu rispondere ad alcune domande..,,io questa notte dormiro' comunque.

In bocca a chi vuoi tu.

Con simpatia.

Miciolidia


----------



## Old simo (22 Giugno 2007)

*beh...*



multipers ha detto:


> Ehhhhhhh, come posso darti torto qui?!??!?
> Hum Hum Hum, no, non trovo il modo.
> 
> Invece per quanto riguarda il raccontarmela, no, non me la so nemmeno raccontare, neanche una piccola scusa, una piccola colpa da dare a mio marito, per giustificare l'ipotetico enorme danno. No, non posso mentire e non posso mentirvi, Non sono qui per questo.
> ...


Solo 2 cose:
1. riferendomi alla frase che ti ho messo in grassetto...credo che questo, x foruna, non avverà mai...e lo sai xchè? perchè ognuno di noi è diverso, perchè ci sono persone che, pur avendo dei momenti di debolezza, non tradiscono perchè sanno che il rispetto deve esserci da entrambe le parti, o semplicemente xchè riescono a far passare quel momento, creando cose nuove con il compagno/a, o semplicemente rendendosi conto che, essendo una storia finita, la finiscono e basta.
2. vorrei chiederti una cosa(ovviamente se hai voglia di rispondere): se tuo marito scoprisse il tuo tradimento, come pensi che reagirebbe? e tu, se decidesse di lasciarti, come pensi reagiresti, cosa proveresti? ci hai mai pensato?
Simo.


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (22 Giugno 2007)

simo ha detto:


> Solo 2 cose:
> 1. riferendomi alla frase che ti ho messo in grassetto...credo che questo, x foruna, non avverà mai...e lo sai xchè? perchè ognuno di noi è diverso, perchè ci sono persone che, pur avendo dei momenti di debolezza, non tradiscono perchè sanno che il rispetto deve esserci da entrambe le parti, o semplicemente xchè riescono a far passare quel momento, creando cose nuove con il compagno/a, o semplicemente rendendosi conto che, essendo una storia finita, la finiscono e basta.
> 2. vorrei chiederti una cosa(ovviamente se hai voglia di rispondere): se tuo marito scoprisse il tuo tradimento, come pensi che reagirebbe? e tu, se decidesse di lasciarti, come pensi reagiresti, cosa proveresti? ci hai mai pensato?
> Simo.


Ma che domande fai Simo ?  Lei  ha detto chiaramente  che ama suo marito  e che vuole invecchiare insieme a Lui.......quindi si augura  di non venir mai scoperta


----------



## Old simo (22 Giugno 2007)

*Beh....*



fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Ma che domande fai Simo ? Lei ha detto chiaramente che ama suo marito e che vuole invecchiare insieme a Lui.......quindi si augura di non venir mai scoperta


ragiono per assurdo....ovviamente.....!


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (22 Giugno 2007)

simo ha detto:


> ragiono per assurdo....ovviamente.....!



Simo scherzavo, penso che la nostra amica stia cercando un alibi .......alla  sua incapacità di resistere  ad  una pulsione,  opinione personale naturalmente  e come sempre  opinabilissima....


----------



## Old FireWalkWhitMe (22 Giugno 2007)

*FABRIZIO56*



fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Ma che domande fai Simo ? Lei ha detto chiaramente che ama suo marito e che vuole invecchiare insieme a Lui.......quindi si augura di non venir mai scoperta


Noi traditori utilizziamo spesso e volentieri il termine "AMORE", rivoto a chi stiamo tradendo. Pensate davvero che amiamo chi stiamo cornificando? E' vero si che esistono varie forme e vari aspetti di amare ma credetemi, quello di amare e di voler bene il cortuno o la cornuta......no, non sussiste (anche se ben presto ci saranno traditori che interverranno a seguito di questa mia intromissione, di questo mio intervento dichiarando che loro amano chi stanno cornificando e......bla, bla, bla, bla....e ancora bla. A parte la sottoscritta (che anche per questa caratteristica è stata qui in tradimento.it criticata e si sente quasi "sotto processo") i traditori non vogliono svelare la loro vera identità e, piuttosto che starsene zitti (ovviamente, altrimenti che ci starebbero a fà qui dentro) preferiscono crearsi un'altra identità (ora scaturirò il putiferio, visto che tra l'altro mi viene detto che sono un uomo tradito che finge di essere donna tradita e poi traditrice) ovvero quella di persone che amano chi stanno tradendo (o hanno tradito).
Laura


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (22 Giugno 2007)

FireWalkWhitMe ha detto:


> Noi traditori utilizziamo spesso e volentieri il termine "AMORE", rivoto a chi stiamo tradendo. Pensate davvero che amiamo chi stiamo cornificando? E' vero si che esistono varie forme e vari aspetti di amare ma credetemi, quello di amare e di voler bene il cortuno o la cornuta......no, non sussiste (anche se ben presto ci saranno traditori che interverranno a seguito di questa mia intromissione, di questo mio intervento dichiarando che loro amano chi stanno cornificando e......bla, bla, bla, bla....e ancora bla. A parte la sottoscritta (che anche per questa caratteristica è stata qui in tradimento.it criticata e si sente quasi "sotto processo") i traditori non vogliono svelare la loro vera identità e, piuttosto che starsene zitti (ovviamente, altrimenti che ci starebbero a fà qui dentro) preferiscono crearsi un'altra identità (ora scaturirò il putiferio, visto che tra l'altro mi viene detto che sono un uomo tradito che finge di essere donna tradita e poi traditrice) ovvero quella di persone che amano chi stanno tradendo (o hanno tradito).
> Laura


Laura, io non penso proprio nulla, ho solo riportato la frase di multipers che ho trovato paradossale.

Per altro vorrei dirti che il tuo modo di generalizzare, di voler  rapportare  il tuo modo di comportarti ( che non giudico ) a tutti  i traditori lo trovo assolutamente sbagliato, ti consiglio di leggere la storia di Folletto quì sul forum, ti dimostrerà che non tutti i traditori la pensano come te.

Fabrizio


----------



## Old simo (22 Giugno 2007)

*Scusa la mia semplificazione del tuo concetto*



FireWalkWhitMe ha detto:


> Noi traditori utilizziamo spesso e volentieri il termine "AMORE", rivoto a chi stiamo tradendo. Pensate davvero che amiamo chi stiamo cornificando? E' vero si che esistono varie forme e vari aspetti di amare ma credetemi, *quello di amare e di voler bene il cortuno o la cornuta......no, non sussiste* (anche se ben presto ci saranno traditori che interverranno a seguito di questa mia intromissione, di questo mio intervento dichiarando che loro amano chi stanno cornificando e......bla, bla, bla, bla....e ancora bla. A parte la sottoscritta (che anche per questa caratteristica è stata qui in tradimento.it criticata e si sente quasi "sotto processo") i traditori non vogliono svelare la loro vera identità e, piuttosto che starsene zitti (ovviamente, altrimenti che ci starebbero a fà qui dentro) preferiscono crearsi un'altra identità (ora scaturirò il putiferio, visto che tra l'altro mi viene detto che sono un uomo tradito che finge di essere donna tradita e poi traditrice) ovvero quella di persone che amano chi stanno tradendo (o hanno tradito).
> Laura


il concetto da lei espresso è chiarissimo, anche se dal punto di vista lessicale lo definirei poco rispettoso(ma mi sembra di aver capito che poco anzi niente le  interessa dei conuti!), quello che non capisco è: ma se non si ama una persona, perchè si continua a stare con lei/lui? per fare del male volontariamente? se cosi' fosse, credo che questo comportamento rappresenti e nasconda(o forse non lo nasconde proprio!) un qualcosa di patologico! se si sta bene con qualcuno, non lo si cornifica, lo si rispetta!se non si ama piu' ognuno x la propria via... ma questo è un pensiero troppo semplicistico di una povera cornuta!
distinti saluti,
simo.
p.s. complimenti x l'espressione molto fine e delicata che utilizza una persona come Lei x indicare la categoria traditi.


----------



## Old simo (22 Giugno 2007)

*Fabri...*



fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Simo scherzavo, penso che la nostra amica stia cercando un alibi .......alla sua incapacità di resistere ad una pulsione, opinione personale naturalmente e come sempre opinabilissima....


 
avevo capito la tua battuta, anche la mia risposta lo era!
Simo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Giugno 2007)

*Ma*



fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Simo scherzavo, penso che la nostra amica stia cercando un alibi .......alla sua incapacità di resistere ad una pulsione, opinione personale naturalmente e come sempre opinabilissima....


..a quale pulsione?
Non è cos' semplice rispondere ...


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (22 Giugno 2007)

simo ha detto:


> avevo capito la tua battuta, anche la mia risposta lo era!
> Simo.



Sorry, decisamente ho bisogno di ferie....... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





ma quando arriva agosto?


----------



## Old simo (22 Giugno 2007)

*Boooooooooooo*



fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Sorry, decisamente ho bisogno di ferie.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


anche per me la pausa non arriva maiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (22 Giugno 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ..a quale pulsione?
> Non è cos' semplice rispondere ...




Farfalline nello stomaco?

Voglia di trasgressione?


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (22 Giugno 2007)

simo ha detto:


> anche per me la pausa non arriva maiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!



Tieni duro.....in un modo o nell'altro ce la faremo


----------



## Old simo (22 Giugno 2007)

*beh....*



fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Tieni duro.....in un modo o nell'altro ce la faremo


 
abbiamo scelta.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




ma arriverà la pausa, arriverà!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Giugno 2007)

*io non capisco*



fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Farfalline nello stomaco?
> 
> Voglia di trasgressione?


Farfalle nello stomaco?!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Ma per chi per il collega pomicione? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   Per l'impiegata che ride alle battute? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ma dai!!!
Le emozioni si provano per i sentimenti veri!
Boh


----------



## Miciolidia (22 Giugno 2007)

*FIRE*

*Fire*,io non so e nemmeno ho l'ambizione di capire quale sia l'identità vera di una persona che tradisce sistematicamente il proprio compagno/a e questo per diverse ragioni:


la prima: l'identita' di ognuno di noi traditi o traditori che siamo la si costruisce *anche *attraverso questo mezzo dove ognuno di noi scrivendo, in realtà si relaziona prima di tutto con se stesso... e poi anche attraverso la risposta degli altri, come nella realtà.
E' la realtà che ti da conferma di quello che sei, che pensi, che fai..affermandoti o negandoti.

La seconda : L'identità di un traditore a maggior ragione non potendosi identificare con la persona con la quale dovrebbe avere un rapporto privilegiato...dimostra di non avere costruito una identità sicura ,perchè diversamente non la ricercherebbe costantemente attraverso persone diverse l'una dall'altra....è come se, per sentirsi vivo e rinnovato costantemente ,dovesse rinnovare questa identificazione che si manifesta attraverso la seduzione ,l'attenzione dell'altro..per scongiurare la paura di rimanere solo con se stesso. 

ti seduco ... allora esisto. 

piu' ne seduco = piu' significa che piaccio, 

piu' piaccio e piu' mi sento meglio, sono vincente.

Quindi qui, hanno poche identità da dimostrare...cosa si dimostrano questi che nemmeno a loro stessi hanno dimostrato un bel niente? 

..di argomenti non ne ho letti ...vedi Multipers che non ha risposto ad uno solo di quelli che ho portato.

Scappano, prima di tutto da se stessi. 

Quanto il fatto che continuino a utilizzare il termine A M O R E mah...che dire...io non credo che siano in cattiva fede, nel senso che dicano le bugie per pararsi il cosidetto...

c'è probabilmente una autonomia tale che hanno bisogno di sentirsi comunque riconfermati, rassicurati attraverso il focolare di casa ..e nel contempo non posono fare a meno di esercitare la loro prerogativa di poter piacere seducendo sessualmente l'altro.

Loro stanno bene cosi.

Lo chiamano Amore,in realtà è dipendenza da un qualcuno in questo caso, da un qualcosa se fosse stata droga o alcool...

E probabilmente c'è anche chi si accontenta di quello che riceve.


----------



## Old FireWalkWhitMe (22 Giugno 2007)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Laura, io non penso proprio nulla, ho solo riportato la frase di multipers che ho trovato paradossale.
> 
> Per altro vorrei dirti che il tuo modo di generalizzare, di voler rapportare il tuo modo di comportarti ( che non giudico ) a tutti i traditori lo trovo assolutamente sbagliato, ti consiglio di leggere la storia di Folletto quì sul forum, ti dimostrerà che non tutti i traditori la pensano come te.
> 
> Fabrizio


Scusa la malfidenza ma vorrei proprio sapere la verità su Folletto e sui traditori vari (non quella che loro raccontano). Vorrei sapere se non la pensano come me o se fingono di pensare l'opposto, per convenienza e per cercar di far sembrare meno orribile la loro, la nostra posizione.
Laura


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (22 Giugno 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Farfalle nello stomaco?!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


P/R hai ragione......ma leggendo alcuni post, mi sorge il dubbio  che di questa parola si sia perso il significato


----------



## Old FireWalkWhitMe (22 Giugno 2007)

simo ha detto:


> il concetto da lei espresso è chiarissimo, anche se dal punto di vista lessicale lo definirei poco rispettoso(ma mi sembra di aver capito che poco anzi niente le interessa dei conuti!), quello che non capisco è:* ma se non si ama una persona, perchè si continua a stare con lei/lui*? per fare del male volontariamente? se cosi' fosse, credo che questo comportamento rappresenti e nasconda(o forse non lo nasconde proprio!) un qualcosa di patologico! se si sta bene con qualcuno, non lo si cornifica, lo si rispetta!se non si ama piu' ognuno x la propria via... ma questo è un pensiero troppo semplicistico di una povera cornuta!
> distinti saluti,
> simo.
> p.s. complimenti x l'espressione molto fine e delicata che utilizza una persona come Lei x indicare la categoria traditi.


Mi pare di aver più volte parlato di convenienza. Nessuno di voi (in particolare modo, dei traditori) vuole considerare, ammettere questa cosa. Un rapporto fisso, ci vuole: in questo modo si ha il culo parato. Il rapporto fisso non lo si trascina nel tempo per amore, altrimenti non tradiremmo chi è con noi in questo rapporto. Lo si trascina per convenienza. Io, per esempio sono mantenuta dal mio ragazzo fisso per quanto concergono spese di casa, benzina dell'auto, vacanze e potrei aggiungere un'infinità di cose. Ma non amo questa persona. I miei amanti (l'attuale e quelli precedenti) non mi hanno mai garantito questa convenienza. Perciò, per convenienza (non mi stuferò mai di utilizzare questa parola) mi tengo il mio ragazzo-convivente.
Laura


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (22 Giugno 2007)

FireWalkWhitMe ha detto:


> Scusa la malfidenza ma vorrei proprio sapere la verità su Folletto e sui traditori vari (non quella che loro raccontano). Vorrei sapere se non la pensano come me o se fingono di pensare l'opposto, per convenienza e per cercar di far sembrare meno orribile la loro, la nostra posizione.
> Laura


Frena Fire, perchè dovrei dare per buona la tua versione e non credere anche a Folletto??


----------



## Old FireWalkWhitMe (22 Giugno 2007)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> P/R hai ragione......ma leggendo alcuni post, mi sorge il dubbio che di questa parola si sia perso il significato


Io ho provato questo sentimento. Vero. Per l'uomo che circa quattro anni fa mi ha tradita.
Laura


----------



## Old FireWalkWhitMe (22 Giugno 2007)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Frena Fire, perchè dovrei dare per buona la tua versione e non credere anche a Folletto??


Ho incominciato con la premessa che la mia malfidenza venga scusata, proprio perchè non posso dire con certezza che il caso di folletto non sia reale.
Laura


----------



## Old simo (22 Giugno 2007)

*ah ecco!*



FireWalkWhitMe ha detto:


> Mi pare di aver più volte parlato di convenienza. Nessuno di voi (in particolare modo, dei traditori) vuole considerare, ammettere questa cosa. Un rapporto fisso, ci vuole: in questo modo si ha il culo parato. Il rapporto fisso non lo si trascina nel tempo per amore, altrimenti non tradiremmo chi è con noi in questo rapporto. Lo si trascina per convenienza. Io, per esempio sono mantenuta dal mio ragazzo fisso per quanto concergono spese di casa, benzina dell'auto, vacanze e potrei aggiungere un'infinità di cose. Ma non amo questa persona. I miei amanti (l'attuale e quelli precedenti) non mi hanno mai garantito questa convenienza. Perciò, per convenienza (non mi stuferò mai di utilizzare questa parola) mi tengo il mio ragazzo-convivente.
> Laura


beh questo mi era davvero sfuggito! beh se è così, alzo le mani! eh certo che passare la vita con uno che mi mantiene....speriamo solo non scopra mai nulla! boh! io non riuscirei mai a stare con qualcuno solo x convenienza, a fare l'amore con una persona x convenienza, a condividere i miei piensieri, le mie emozioni, i miei progetti x convenienza...ma io sono io...e per fortuna il mondo è bello xchè è vario!


----------



## Old FireWalkWhitMe (22 Giugno 2007)

simo ha detto:


> beh questo mi era davvero sfuggito! beh se è così, alzo le mani! eh certo che passare la vita con uno che mi mantiene....speriamo solo non scopra mai nulla! boh! io non riuscirei mai a stare con qualcuno solo x convenienza, a fare l'amore con una persona x convenienza, a condividere i miei piensieri, le mie emozioni, i miei progetti x convenienza...ma io sono io...e per fortuna il mondo è bello xchè è vario!


E' sottointeso che un po' deve anche attizzare chi ci mantiene. All'inizio, come uomo mi piaceva anche.
Non ci scegliamo il primo a caso che abbia il portafogli peno.
Laura


----------



## Old simo (22 Giugno 2007)

*beh...*



FireWalkWhitMe ha detto:


> E' sottointeso che un po' deve anche attizzare chi ci mantiene. All'inizio, come uomo mi piaceva anche.
> Non ci scegliamo il primo a caso che abbia il portafogli peno.
> Laura


 
secondo me non si tratta tanto di "attizzare" o meno...ma non importa, abbiamo due visioni totalmente diverse.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Giugno 2007)

*Ma quante fesserie!*



FireWalkWhitMe ha detto:


> E' sottointeso che un po' deve anche attizzare chi ci mantiene. All'inizio, come uomo mi piaceva anche.
> *Non ci scegliamo il primo a caso che abbia il portafogli pieno.*
> Laura


Il tuo parlare al plurale è risibile già in linea di principio come in ogni caso di un singolo che abbia pretesa di rappresentare una categoria e anche perché è una cosa che usualmente ogni persona evita accuratamente perché tende alla propria unicità. Al massimo si tende a generalizzare per gli altri, ma non ad accomunare se stessi a una categoria.
Tu potresti essere credibile solo come una singola che cerca di attribuire ad altri le proprie motivazioni per alleggerire le sue colpe... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ma la convenienza economica di cui parli ...lasciala alla Gregoraci 
Non mi viene in mente nessuna donna che conosco che abbia una convenienza economica a stare con l'uomo con cui sta: lavorano tutte e hanno proprietà di famiglia.
Forse hai guardato con troppa intensità l'avatar che ti sei scelto e hai immaginato una tipologia di donna a cui ti farebbe piacere appartenere, ma non esiste più se non in misura residuale.
In ogni caso i traditori sono sia uomini sia donne: anche gli uomini restano con il partner per ragioni economiche? O per avere una cameriera, forse? Mi sembra che costi meno una cameriera di una compagna...
Se invece parli di convenienza affettiva ...andiamo su un altro campo e c'è da approfondire.

P.S. 1 Scusa se mi sono permessa di correggere un errore di battitura nella tua citazione, ma il portafogli peno ...ehm...sembrava un lapsus freudiano  

	
	
		
		
	


	








P.S.2 Ciao com'è il tempo sulla riviera?


----------



## dererumnatura (23 Giugno 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Il tuo parlare al plurale è risibile già in linea di principio come in ogni caso di un singolo che abbia pretesa di rappresentare una categoria e anche perché è una cosa che usualmente ogni persona evita accuratamente perché tende alla propria unicità. Al massimo si tende a generalizzare per gli altri, ma non ad accomunare se stessi a una categoria.
> Tu potresti essere credibile solo come una singola che cerca di attribuire ad altri le proprie motivazioni per alleggerire le sue colpe...
> 
> 
> ...


 



























la cosiddetta invidia del peno...al contrario però..


----------



## Old FireWalkWhitMe (23 Giugno 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Il tuo parlare al plurale è risibile già in linea di principio come in ogni caso di un singolo che abbia pretesa di rappresentare una categoria e anche perché è una cosa che usualmente ogni persona evita accuratamente perché tende alla propria unicità. Al massimo si tende a generalizzare per gli altri, ma non ad accomunare se stessi a una categoria.
> Tu potresti essere credibile solo come una singola che cerca di attribuire ad altri le proprie motivazioni per alleggerire le sue colpe...
> 
> 
> ...


Ho sempre parlato di convenienze, al plurale, comprendendo eventualmente anche quella economica. Questo, tanto per puntualizzare. Altra convenienza sarebbe quella di non affrontare il divorzio (e sai bene che chi lascia il tetto coniugale, solitamente ha più rogne). Noto che anche tu hai la tua bella convenienza, ossia quella di non credermi e di guardare la versione di ciò che scrivo che più ti piace, perchè mi metti in bocca cose che non ho assolutamente detto.
Dici che dovrei generalizzare e non accomunare: indipendentemente dal perchè lo fanno, non accomuni i malviventi che rapinano, che rubano, che uccidono, che sequestrano? O generalizzi anche su di loro? Conosco la risposta a queste mie domande: daltronde devi scegliere quella che più ti conviene, in modo da aver ragione anche per il discorso amoroso di cui stiamo parlando.
Per quanto concerne la correzione, ho fatto un madornale errore di battitura.
Per quanto concerne il tempo, sole e caldo.
Laura


----------



## Lettrice (23 Giugno 2007)

FireWalkWhitMe ha detto:


> Mi pare di aver più volte parlato di convenienza. Nessuno di voi (in particolare modo, dei traditori) vuole considerare, ammettere questa cosa. Un rapporto fisso, ci vuole: in questo modo si ha il culo parato. Il rapporto fisso non lo si trascina nel tempo per amore, altrimenti non tradiremmo chi è con noi in questo rapporto. Lo si trascina per convenienza. Io, per esempio sono mantenuta dal mio ragazzo fisso per quanto concergono spese di casa, benzina dell'auto, vacanze e potrei aggiungere un'infinità di cose. Ma non amo questa persona. I miei amanti (l'attuale e quelli precedenti) non mi hanno mai garantito questa convenienza. Perciò, per convenienza (non mi stuferò mai di utilizzare questa parola) mi tengo il mio ragazzo-convivente.
> Laura


Costruirsi una casa sulle spalle altrui e' come costruirla nel fango, prima o poi le fondazioni andranno a cedere!!!
E guarda che non ti faccio la predica su valori e cazzate varie, son la prima a dire che se trovassi l'uomo ricco in punto di morte da sposare sarei dispostissima a fingere  Amore (pero' per ricco intendo disgustosamente ricco)... quello che non mi convince del tuo modo di vivere e' che infondo e' solo una dipendenza.. e le dipendenze lasciano sempre col culo per terra


----------



## Bruja (23 Giugno 2007)

*Lettrice*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Costruirsi una casa sulle spalle altrui e' come costruirla nel fango, prima o poi le fondazioni andranno a cedere!!!
> E guarda che non ti faccio la predica su valori e cazzate varie, son la prima a dire che se trovassi l'uomo ricco in punto di morte da sposare sarei dispostissima a fingere Amore (pero' per ricco intendo disgustosamente ricco)... quello che non mi convince del tuo modo di vivere e' che infondo e' solo una dipendenza.. e le dipendenze lasciano sempre col culo per terra


Non serve irritarsi, Laura è una persona che ha io pèoiacere di essere come è e lo attesta come virtù di verità... in effetti è solo un mofdo come un altro di mettersi nella consizionje che mo le si rompano gli zebedei con della moralità che lei considera cascame sentimentale!
E vi dirò, ha ragione, perchè ognuno si rapporta esattamente con quello che sente ideoneo e confacente; è ammirevole dal punto di vista della chiarezza la sua posizione, sta bene con suo ragazzo nel senso che è parata, le piace trasgredire perchè si soddisfa.... che si potrebbe mai addebitarle dal momento che non se la racconta.
Al massimo ci sarebbe il fatto che sfrutta "la convenienza" di un ragazzo che inconsapevole è convinto di avere una storia di coppia dualistica.... non è così ma tanto non lo sà!
C'e da aggiungere che lei si confronta con quei farisei che sostengono un sacco di str..zate per giustificare il loro tradimento.... ed è vero lei non si nasconde dietro a queste.
Forse il solo appunto, ma è trascurabile, è che se gli altri sono farisei in toto, lei la è solo con il suo ragazzo.... ma d'altrondde bisogna pure avere un nido caldo!!!
Bruja

p.s. Non vorrei fare della piaggeria a me stessa ma io ho sposate molto bene e quando me ne sono andata, separazione consensuale, ho preteso solo quello che spettava a mia figlia, io lavoravo e vivevo del mio. Avrei potuto pelare vivo il mio ex marito e non l'ho fatto! 
Ho avuto un'altra occasione in cui dire che sarei diventata ricca sarebbe stato un gentile eufemismo, la persona che frequentavo era di quelle che quando entrava in banca il direttore gli andava incontro e faceva la strada dalla porta alla direzione rinculando... ma anche lui, con tutte le sue chances, era di quelli che costavano troppo a me in altro modo. La famosa libertà di non avere un prezzo è esistenzialmente molto esosa..... ma quando te la puoi permettere stai una spanna sopra.


----------



## Lettrice (23 Giugno 2007)

*Bruja*

Forse son sembrata irritata ma solo perche' son sveglia da prestissimo... c'avevo da lavorare 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ma assolutamente il modo di pensare di Laura non mi urta anzi...  lo trovo piuttosto realistico e disincantato... cosa che mi aggrada parecchio 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... cio' non toglie che le dipendenze non sono mai sicure ... quindi se si vuole usufruire bisogna farlo in tutta _sicurezza._


----------



## Bruja (23 Giugno 2007)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Forse son sembrata irritata ma solo perche' son sveglia da prestissimo... c'avevo da lavorare
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

La verità è che se fosse davvero così disincantata e sicura della sue scelte non avrebbe la tentazione ogni due o tre posts di ricordarci/si che lei non è come gli altri traditori e ammette con serenità che il ruolo le piace.... Bene, ne siamo lieti per lei, ma mi pare somigli un po' a Cicerone che ad ogni momento oratorio o arringa aggiungeva sempre "Delenda Cartago".... lui aveva un fine politico, lei quale, oltre a renderci edotti che è una traditrice che sta bene nel suo ruolo? Una volta detto, e lo si era capito anche in prospettiva futura, reiterarlo che cambia?
Sulla libertà poi di avere un ruolo che poggia la propria "autonomia" su spalle altrui.... insomma, ognuno si fa star bene ciò che le basta!!
Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (23 Giugno 2007)

*Bruja*



Bruja ha detto:


> La verità è che se fosse davvero così disincantata e sicura della sue scelte non avrebbe la tentazione ogni due o tre posts di ricordarci/si che lei non è come gli altri traditori e ammette con serenità che il ruolo le piace.... Bene, ne siamo lieti per lei, ma mi pare somigli un po' a Cicerone che ad ogni momento oratorio o arringa aggiungeva sempre "Delenda Cartago".... lui aveva un fine politico, lei quale, oltre a renderci edotti che è una traditrice che sta bene nel suo ruolo? Una volta detto, e lo si era capito anche in prospettiva futura, reiterarlo che cambia?
> Sulla libertà poi di avere un ruolo che poggia la propria "autonomia" su spalle altrui.... insomma, ognuno si fa star bene ciò che le basta!!
> Bruja


Puo' essere disincantata ...ma non credo sia sicura delle sue scelte... e dubito le piaccia il suo ruolo... ma tanto alla fine siamo tutti personaggi in cerca d'autore 

	
	
		
		
	


	





PS:c'ho la "questione dell'identita'" pesante stamane


----------



## Bruja (23 Giugno 2007)

*Lettrice*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Puo' essere disincantata ...ma non credo sia sicura delle sue scelte... e dubito le piaccia il suo ruolo... ma tanto alla fine siamo tutti personaggi in cerca d'autore
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hai fatto la controprova? Prendi la carta d'identità, ti metti davanti allo specchio e guardi prima te stessa e poi il documento... qualunque cosa non quadri è dovuta all'umore, passerà. Però mi raccomando, questi sono i momenti peggiori per lo shopping gratificante in rete!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (23 Giugno 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Hai fatto la controprova? Prendi la carta d'identità, ti metti davanti allo specchio e guardi prima te stessa e poi il documento... qualunque cosa non quadri è dovuta all'umore, passerà. Però mi raccomando, questi sono i momenti peggiori per lo shopping gratificante in rete!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Come diceva il famosissimo filosofo Rene' Des_Chanel_ "spendo dunque sono" 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Il fatto e' che la moda in questo periodo fa proprio schifo... e anche io stento a comprare perche' non trovo nulla! Poi ho una montagna di lavoro spiacevole... e un compleanno stasera a cui non posso non andare... quindi mi devo inventare un nuovo personaggio


----------



## Bruja (23 Giugno 2007)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Come diceva il famosissimo filosofo Rene' Des_Chanel_ "spendo dunque sono"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
E se ti travestissi da "Innominato"........  

	
	
		
		
	


	




















Bruja


----------



## Old FireWalkWhitMe (23 Giugno 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> La verità è che se fosse davvero così disincantata e sicura della sue scelte non avrebbe la tentazione ogni due o tre posts di ricordarci/si che lei non è come gli altri traditori e ammette con serenità che il ruolo le piace.... Bene, ne siamo lieti per lei, ma mi pare somigli un po' a Cicerone che ad ogni momento oratorio o arringa aggiungeva sempre "Delenda Cartago".... lui aveva un fine politico, lei quale, oltre a renderci edotti che è una traditrice che sta bene nel suo ruolo? Una volta detto, e lo si era capito anche in prospettiva futura, reiterarlo che cambia?
> Sulla libertà poi di avere un ruolo che poggia la propria "autonomia" su spalle altrui.... insomma, ognuno si fa star bene ciò che le basta!!
> Bruja


Bruja, non me ne viene in tasca nulla, sia chiaro. Ma il mio "scopo" (se così vogliamo chiamarlo) è quello di capire il perchè i miei "colleghi" traditori, anche qui in un forum, ovvero in anonimato, vogliano far credere la luna per il sole. Che lo facciano nella realtà, sono con loro pienamente d'accordo, perche dobbiamo celarci dietro la migliore maschera, dietro a quella maschera di persone che amano chi stanno tradendo e che, se per convenienza, ci pentiamo di quel che abbiamo combinato. Ma sempre dopo averlo combinato. Ma qui, in un forum, nella virtualità (a meno che voi che lo frequentate da molto più tempo vi conosciate personalmente.......ma anche in questo caso, non ne vedo la motivazione) perchè mentire con i traditi? Specifico con i traditi perchè tra noi traditori non ci potremmo fottere.
Laura


----------



## Old FireWalkWhitMe (23 Giugno 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Puo' essere disincantata ...ma non credo sia sicura delle sue scelte... e dubito le piaccia il suo ruolo... ma tanto alla fine siamo tutti personaggi in cerca d'autore
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lettrice, non sono sicura delle mie scelte? E tu sei sicura che io non lo sono? Fino a prova contraria nessuno mi ha costretto a fare questa scelta. Non sono la ragazzina di 15 anni che sta frequentando le scuole superiori, le magistrali solo perchè i genitori hanno fatto per lei la scelta, quando invece lei avrebbe frequentato la ragioneria.
Laura


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Giugno 2007)

*tetragona!*



FireWalkWhitMe ha detto:


> Ho sempre parlato di convenienze, al plurale, comprendendo eventualmente anche quella economica. Questo, tanto per puntualizzare. *Altra convenienza sarebbe quella di non affrontare il divorzio* (e sai bene che chi lascia il tetto coniugale, solitamente ha più rogne). Noto che anche tu hai la tua bella convenienza, ossia quella di non credermi e di guardare la versione di ciò che scrivo che più ti piace, perchè mi metti in bocca cose che non ho assolutamente detto.
> *Dici che dovrei generalizzare e non accomunare: indipendentemente dal perchè lo fanno, non accomuni i malviventi che rapinano, che rubano, che uccidono, che sequestrano? O generalizzi anche su di loro?* Conosco la risposta a queste mie domande: daltronde devi scegliere quella che più ti conviene, in modo da aver ragione anche per il discorso amoroso di cui stiamo parlando.
> Per quanto concerne la correzione, ho fatto un madornale errore di battitura.
> Per quanto concerne il tempo, sole e caldo.
> Laura


In ogni caso il divorzio non ti riguarda, visto che non sei sposata. A questo proposito ti conviene farti sposare al più presto onde beneficiare di altre convenienze anche qualoro venissi scoperta.
Per quanto riguarda l'accomunare, non accomuno mai nessuno in nessuna categoria.
Infatti non ti accomuno né ad altri traditrici, né a tradirori, né a fautori di roghi o a uomini d'acciaio.
La generalizzazione è un'espediente per poter ragionare su un argomento, ma deve sempre prevedere le varianti individuali.
Basta vedere la categoria dei traditi...non tutti reagiscono come dici di aver fatto tu...
Anzi quelli con cui ho parlato io si guarderebbero bene di causare il male che loro hanno sofferto! E non accomuno, né generalizzo: sto parlando di persone reali.


Conversazione noiosa, comunque (disse Ian Solo sparando sul microfono interno della nave imperiale)


----------



## dererumnatura (23 Giugno 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> In ogni caso il divorzio non ti riguarda, visto che non sei sposata. A questo proposito ti conviene farti sposare al più presto onde beneficiare di altre convenienze anche qualoro venissi scoperta.
> Per quanto riguarda l'accomunare, non accomuno mai nessuno in nessuna categoria.
> Infatti non ti accomuno né ad altri traditrici, né a tradirori, né a fautori di roghi o a uomini d'acciaio.
> La generalizzazione è un'espediente per poter ragionare su un argomento, ma deve sempre prevedere le varianti individuali.
> ...


----------



## Old Airforever (23 Giugno 2007)

*Questa per me...*

...è un delle mie ex... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Porca la bistecca...
Air


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Giugno 2007)

*uhmmm*



Airforever ha detto:


> ...è un delle mie ex...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


La riconosci dal reggicalze o ..dal frustino?


----------



## Old Airforever (23 Giugno 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> La riconosci dal reggicalze o ..dal frustino?


Non era così porca, come mi sarebbe invece piaciuto che fosse. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Air


----------



## Lettrice (23 Giugno 2007)

FireWalkWhitMe ha detto:


> Lettrice, non sono sicura delle mie scelte? E tu sei sicura che io non lo sono? Fino a prova contraria nessuno mi ha costretto a fare questa scelta. Non sono la ragazzina di 15 anni che sta frequentando le scuole superiori, le magistrali solo perchè i genitori hanno fatto per lei la scelta, quando invece lei avrebbe frequentato la ragioneria.
> Laura


Laura, il fatto che nessuno ti abbia costretto non significa che le scelte siano incondizionate... solo perche' ti sembra di avere il controllo della situazione che hai scelto, cio' non significa che tu abbia *realmente* il controllo... per questo dico che le dipendanze lasciano sempre col culo per terra... Poi per carita' io non critico mica la tua scelta, ma credo che un giorno cambierai posizione.


----------



## Lettrice (23 Giugno 2007)

Airforever ha detto:


> Non era così porca, come mi sarebbe invece piaciuto che fosse.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Il primo Porcolo con le ali


----------



## Bruja (23 Giugno 2007)

*Beh...*

Conversazione futile forse, ma che chi tradisce non ami, o comunque non senta "amore" per il/la partner è più che probabile, ma è anche vero che molti scambiano l'amore per il volere bene.
E' cosa assolutamente diversa, ecco perchè si crede che i traditori mentano quando dicono che amano ..... semplicemente sbagliano verbo e non comprendono che non c'è vergona in questo, non riescono a vedere ed a vedersi dentro.
Detto questo se è vero che molti se la raccontano, è e resta vero che la forza, il coraggio e la levatura morale, non dico per non tradire, ma per non stare nel tradimento comodo e il cui dazio lo pagano gli altri è merce ben rara.
Comunque è sempre tutto molto individuale... tanto la felicità come l'interesse riusciamo a percepirli ed a contenerli, come i bicchieri di Dante; chi un quarto, chi mezzo, chi un litro.......  se poi non dobbiamo pagare perchè il conto viene saldato da altri, il "tornaconto" è perfetto.
Bruja


----------



## Iris (23 Giugno 2007)

FireWalkWhitMe ha detto:


> Bruja, non me ne viene in tasca nulla, sia chiaro. Ma il mio "scopo" (se così vogliamo chiamarlo) è quello di capire il perchè i miei "colleghi" traditori, anche qui in un forum, ovvero in anonimato, vogliano far credere la luna per il sole. Che lo facciano nella realtà, sono con loro pienamente d'accordo, perche dobbiamo celarci dietro la migliore maschera, dietro a quella maschera di persone che amano chi stanno tradendo e che, se per convenienza, ci pentiamo di quel che abbiamo combinato. Ma sempre dopo averlo combinato. Ma qui, in un forum, nella virtualità (a meno che voi che lo frequentate da molto più tempo vi conosciate personalmente.......ma anche in questo caso, non ne vedo la motivazione) perchè mentire con i traditi? Specifico con i traditi perchè tra noi traditori non ci potremmo fottere.
> Laura


anche ammesso che sia tutto vero ciò che dici, (ormai chi se ne importa!), continuo a non capire il perchè di tanto accanimento verso gli altri presunti traditori del Forum.
se rivendichi libertà da ogni moralismo per te, perchè non la concedi agli altri.
Cosa ti importa che ci sia qualcuno che"faccia credere la luna per il sole"?
se la tua posizione ti fa sentire sicura, lascia che anche gli altri si sentano, o finagano di esssere più o meno sicuri.
Tutti possono fottere tutti (in genere così accade)...il traditore più diventare all'occorrenza tradito, e viceversa.
Posto che questo sia vero..che cosa è questo moralismo al contrario..
Tu sul forum racconti la tua, io la mia versione, e così via...nessuno fotte nessuno qui dentro. Non siamo tra sposati o tra amanti..


----------



## Lettrice (23 Giugno 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Conversazione futile forse, ma che chi tradisce non ami, o comunque non senta "amore" per il/la partner è più che probabile, ma è anche vero che molti *scambiano l'amore per il volere bene.*
> Bruja


O addirittura per pura e semplice abitudine e/o condivisione di vita/tempo


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (23 Giugno 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> anche ammesso che sia tutto vero ciò che dici, (ormai chi se ne importa!), continuo a non capire il perchè di tanto accanimento verso gli altri presunti traditori del Forum.
> se rivendichi libertà da ogni moralismo per te, perchè non la concedi agli altri.
> Cosa ti importa che ci sia qualcuno che"faccia credere la luna per il sole"?
> se la tua posizione ti fa sentire sicura, lascia che anche gli altri si sentano, o finagano di esssere più o meno sicuri.
> ...


Quoto tutto al 100 %.......sinceramente mi sembra che Laura con questo suo reiterare continuamente la non sincerità degli altri traditori, stia semplicemente cercando di autoassolversi


----------



## Old FireWalkWhitMe (23 Giugno 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Conversazione futile forse, ma che chi tradisce non ami, o comunque non senta "amore" per il/la partner è più che probabile, *ma è anche vero che molti scambiano l'amore per il volere bene.*
> E' cosa assolutamente diversa, ecco perchè si crede che i traditori mentano quando dicono che amano ..... semplicemente sbagliano verbo e non comprendono che non c'è vergona in questo, non riescono a vedere ed a vedersi dentro.
> Detto questo se è vero che molti se la raccontano, è e resta vero che la forza, il coraggio e la levatura morale, non dico per non tradire, ma per non stare nel tradimento comodo e il cui dazio lo pagano gli altri è merce ben rara.
> Comunque è sempre tutto molto individuale... tanto la felicità come l'interesse riusciamo a percepirli ed a contenerli, come i bicchieri di Dante; chi un quarto, chi mezzo, chi un litro....... se poi non dobbiamo pagare perchè il conto viene saldato da altri, il "tornaconto" è perfetto.
> Bruja


Bruja, a questo punto, facendo pure la differenza che in realtà esiste, ti dico che i traditori né amano né vogliono bene perchè presumo che se ami e-o se vuoi bene, non tradisci.
Laura


----------



## Miciolidia (23 Giugno 2007)

FireWalkWhitMe ha detto:


> Bruja, a questo punto, facendo pue la differenza che in realtà esiste, ti dico che i traditori né amano né vogliono bene perchè presumo che se ami e-o se vuoi bene, non tradisci.
> Laura


Tu provochi e basta.

tu vuoi abbattere qualsiasi confine, annullare tutto, annientare qualsiasi valore, qualsiasi morale, fai finta di fare il nichilista ma non mi convinci nemmeno un pochino. )


----------



## Old FireWalkWhitMe (23 Giugno 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> anche ammesso che sia tutto vero ciò che dici, (ormai chi se ne importa!), continuo a non capire il perchè di tanto accanimento verso gli altri presunti traditori del Forum.
> se rivendichi libertà da ogni moralismo per te, perchè non la concedi agli altri.
> *Cosa ti importa che ci sia qualcuno che"faccia credere la luna per il sole"?*
> se la tua posizione ti fa sentire sicura, lascia che anche gli altri si sentano, o finagano di esssere più o meno sicuri.
> ...


Permettimi di non capire la motivazione o le motivazioni che "costringono" i traditori ad essere "pinocchio" anche in un forum.
In un forum, si dovrebbe essere tutti sinceri. Un forum è composto da testimonianze, pareri, consigli......ma se ognuno da la propria versione, credimi, non capisco l'importanza di un forum. Qual'è la necessità di un forum per gli utenti che tramite iscrizione (o senza) decidono di accedervi se costoro si raccontano bugie? E' un po' come andare da un medico e raccontargli balle: potrà mai arrivare ad un responso? Che consigli darà? Che medicina assegnerà? Che supporto morale regalerà?
Laura


----------



## Old FireWalkWhitMe (23 Giugno 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Tu provochi e basta.
> 
> tu vuoi abbattere qualsiasi confine, annullare tutto, annientare qualsiasi valore, qualsiasi morale, fai finta di fare il nichilista ma non mi convinci nemmeno un pochino. )


Miciolidia, che io con la verità stia provocando, lo ammetto.N on c'era bisogno che lo dicessi tu. Potevi chiedermelo e, da SINCERA te lo avrei detto.
Se poi, la troppa verità, sbigottisce un po' (o tanto) e quindi si preferisce, si tende a credere che sia una "bufala".......su questo non so cosa risponderti. Di certo, so di essere nel giusto (con voi) e di rispettarvi molto più di quel che voi pensiate.
Laura


----------



## Miciolidia (23 Giugno 2007)

FireWalkWhitMe ha detto:


> Permettimi di non capire la motivazione o le motivazioni che "costringono" i traditori ad essere "pinocchio" anche in un forum.
> In un forum, si dovrebbe essere tutti sinceri. Un forum è composto da testimonianze, pareri, consigli......ma se ognuno da la propria versione, credimi, non capisco l'importanza di un forum. Qual'è la necessità di un forum per gli utenti che tramite iscrizione (o senza) decidono di accedervi se costoro si raccontano bugie? E' un po' come andare da un medico e raccontargli balle: potrà mai arrivare ad un responso? Che consigli darà? Che medicina assegnerà? Che supporto morale regalerà?
> Laura


 
Quale suporto morale cerchi Fire?


Sii sincero, e rispondimi una volta.Afferma che lo cerchi, oppure no. ma sii sincero.


----------



## Miciolidia (23 Giugno 2007)

FireWalkWhitMe ha detto:


> Miciolidia, che io con la verità stia provocando, lo ammetto.N on c'era bisogno che lo dicessi tu. Potevi chiedermelo e, da SINCERA te lo avrei detto.
> Se poi, la troppa verità, sbigottisce un po' (o tanto) e quindi si preferisce, si tende a credere che sia una "bufala".......su questo non so cosa risponderti. Di certo, so di essere nel giusto (con voi) e di rispettarvi molto più di quel che voi pensiate.
> Laura


Ora sei stato sincero...

che tu sia una bufala in quello che scrivi  non è importante, quello importante sei Tu.


----------



## Old FireWalkWhitMe (23 Giugno 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Quale suporto morale cerchi Fire?
> 
> 
> Sii sincero, e rispondimi una volta.Afferma che lo cerchi, oppure no. ma sii sincero.


Tu sei convinta che io sia un "baro" e credo proprio che mai ti schioderai da questa tua idea che mi ha catalogata tale.
Io non cerco supporto morale. Non sono entrata qui per sollevare psicologicamente i traditi con le mie verità. Ma non vedo la motivazione di pararci le chiappe qui, in un forum. In un qualcosa di virtuale.
Poco fa, dopo aver fatto sesso estremo con il mio amante, sono ritornata a casa e ho abbracciato il mio lui ufficiale dicendogli che lo amo da impazzire. Sono pazza perchè dico pubblicamente questo? Si, forse lo sono. Ma almeno sono sincera. Che poi io stia commettendo il male, non discuto.
Laura


----------



## Miciolidia (23 Giugno 2007)

FireWalkWhitMe ha detto:


> Tu sei convinta che io sia un "baro" e credo proprio che mai ti schioderai da questa tua idea che mi ha catalogata tale.
> Io non cerco supporto morale. Non sono entrata qui per sollevare psicologicamente i traditi con le mie verità. Ma non vedo la motivazione di pararci le chiappe qui, in un forum. In un qualcosa di virtuale.
> Poco fa, dopo aver fatto sesso estremo con il mio amante, sono ritornata a casa e ho abbracciato il mio lui ufficiale dicendogli che lo amo da impazzire. Sono pazza perchè dico pubblicamente questo? Si, forse lo sono. Ma almeno sono sincera. Che poi io stia commettendo il male, non discuto.
> Laura


Fire,che vuoi che ti dica...

dici che non provi sentimento alcuno...e poi parli del "male " con questa leggerezza..come ti si puo' prendere sul serio su quello che scrivi?

come un nostro amico orientale, usciva dalla porta dopo avere fatto sesso estremo con una, per entrare dalla finestra i dire _ti amo_ ad un' altra...tutto sto traffico per poi trovare anche le energie per venire qui a raccontare cosa ...secondo la tua intelligenza che non disistimo?

io la mia risposta ce l'ho, potrebbe anche essere quella sbagliata, e speriamo che lo sia Fire.


----------



## Old simo (24 Giugno 2007)

*Domanda!*



FireWalkWhitMe ha detto:


> Ho sempre parlato di convenienze, al plurale, comprendendo eventualmente anche quella economica. Questo, tanto per puntualizzare. Altra convenienza sarebbe quella di non affrontare il divorzio (e sai bene che chi lascia il tetto coniugale, solitamente ha più rogne). Noto che anche tu hai la tua bella convenienza, ossia quella di non credermi e di guardare la versione di ciò che scrivo che più ti piace, perchè mi metti in bocca cose che non ho assolutamente detto.
> Dici che dovrei generalizzare e non accomunare: indipendentemente dal perchè lo fanno, non accomuni i malviventi che rapinano, che rubano, che uccidono, che sequestrano? O generalizzi anche su di loro? Conosco la risposta a queste mie domande: daltronde devi scegliere quella che più ti conviene, in modo da aver ragione anche per il discorso amoroso di cui stiamo parlando.
> Per quanto concerne la correzione, ho fatto un madornale errore di battitura.
> Per quanto concerne il tempo, sole e caldo.
> Laura


 
il mio ragazzo mi ha tradita: ora secondo te dove starebbe la convenienza nello stare con me?
1. non sono una ricca ereditiera, anzi.....
2. non essendo sposati, non c'è la rogna del del divorzio con eventuale assegnazione della casa...
Quindi? perchè, se sta bene con qualcun'altra, sarebbe rimasto con me? dove sarebbe la sua convenienza?
Simona.


----------



## Old multipers (25 Giugno 2007)

*Uff*

Firewalk, sono indecisa se apprezzare la tua schiettezza, che mi sa tanto forzata o sentirmi veramente annoiata dal tuo voler a tutti i costi dire che i traditori sono così e cosà. Ma come si può pensare di generalizzare tanto? Non siamo mica macchine, nella mente umana non sempre 1+1 fa 2. 



simo ha detto:


> 2. vorrei chiederti una cosa(ovviamente se hai voglia di rispondere): se tuo marito scoprisse il tuo tradimento, come pensi che reagirebbe? e tu, se decidesse di lasciarti, come pensi reagiresti, cosa proveresti? ci hai mai pensato?
> Simo.


Eccomi pronta a rispondere:
Se scoprisse, la mia vita sarebbe rovinata, mi disprezzerebbe a tal punto da farmi sentire l'utlima delle stronze. Mi sentirei una merda solo a guardarlo, sempre che riuscissi a farlo. Se decidesse di lasciarmi, beh credo di averti già risposto.



Miciolidia ha detto:


> *Fire*
> 
> ti seduco ... allora esisto.
> 
> ...


Si, credo che tu abbia trovato il punto, qualcuno con cui mi sono confidata mi ha detto: attenta, perchè tradito una volta è difficile tornare indietro, eh, mi sa che ha ragione. E' come una droga, una dipendenza. In questi giorni ho avuto occasione di accorgermi di sentirmi piu' libera di prima, come se il fatto di aver tradito mi avesse sdoganato dandomi la sensazione di poterlo fare ancora. Insomma, diciamo che se prima il gioco di sguardi con lo sconosciuto già mi divertiva ora mi capita di sperare che vada oltre. Come già ho scritto mi era capitato in passato di trovarmi molto molto vicina al tradimento, ma per quanto lo volessi ero piena di ansie paure, timore di esser scoperta, quindi mi sono sempre fermata in tempo. Ora invece mi son ritrovata a dire: beh, non era poi così difficile.
La verità sapete qual'è? Che vorrei esser libera, libera di fare quel che voglio e sento, vorrei svegliarmi domattina e accorgermi che la vita che ho scelto non esiste più, vorrei poterla spostare di qualche anno, vorrei poter dire, scusatemi, ho sbagliato, perdonatemi, ma non sono fatta per queste cose.
Ho divagato? No, forse no, forse è qui il nocciolo della questione.
Ostento sicurezza con i conoscenti, ma alla fin fine avete ragione voi quando parlate di insicurezza e poca chiarezza verso me stessa, ho perennemente bisogno di conferme.
Sono sempre li a dire che non mi importa del giudizio della gente, assolutamente falso se analizzo il mio comportamento. Mi vanto della mia chiarezza nei rapporti di amicizia, questo è apparentemente vero, ma sono una stronza in realtà. Ho sempre voluto fare la ribelle illudendomi di voler essere diversa, quando invece il mio esser tale serviva solo a farmi accettare dagli altri, a farmi vedere particolare e quindi interessante. Mamma mia che casino mentale, come faccio ad uscirne? Perchè non riesco a trovare una zona di quiete? Vorrei tanto stare tranquilla, godere di quello che ho, ma non ci riesco. Vorrei riuscire ad apprezzare e vivere delle cose semplici della vita, ma mi è impossibile. Ora per esempio, mentre scrivo, mi dico che quell'altra storia deve finire non al più presto, ma adesso, ma so già che quando lo rivedrò e lui mi abbraccerà, gli si illumineranno gli occhi, io non saprò resistere. Dipendenza, è dipendenza da sentirsi speciali, dall'avere potere su un'altra persona. In questo strano rapporto so bene di essere in una posizione di "vantaggio", so bene che le sue motivazioni nel tradire la sua compagna sono molto forti, giuste, giustificate, la sua lei è stata avvisata più volte, per anni e lui è andato a cercar altrove ciò che lei non vuole o non può dargli, si è quindi lasciato trasportare da questa nostra storia, e si sente tranquillo con la propria coscienza. Io no, o non dovrei, io ho tutto, mio marito mi ama, mi rispetta, mi desidera come il primo giorno, è una brava persona, rispettata e stimata, è in gamba, un gran lavoratore, ama la nostra famiglia, onesto, cacchio non se lo merita proprio lo so. Solo che, solo che, ho sbagliato tutto, ma proprio tutto nella vita. E non sto facendo altro che seminare per fare ancora peggio. In questi giorni sono state prese decisioni che non faranno altro che avvicinarmi ancora di più all'altro, per il quale onestamente non provo molto, sento solo una dipendenza alle sue attenzioni, al nuovo, mi piace leggere sulla sua faccia il piacere che gli so dare, gli occhi sognanti di chi non provava queste cose da tempo, vedere quanto è incredulo di vivere emozioni così forti. Ma finirà, lo so che finirà, solo che ho paura che non riuscirò mai più a sentirmi tranquilla con me stessa, solo che ho paura che poi verrà qualcun'altro. Ho spezzato per sempre il patto di fedeltà e quando penso allo spirito con cui ho preso le mie decisioni, a quel che pensavo quando ho conosciuto mio marito, a quanto ci sentivamo speciali per aver avuto la fortuna, l'enorme fortuna di esserci incontrati, non mi riconosco più.


----------



## Old multipers (25 Giugno 2007)

*Uff*

Firewalk, sono indecisa se apprezzare la tua schiettezza, che mi sa tanto forzata o sentirmi veramente annoiata dal tuo voler a tutti i costi dire che i traditori sono così e cosà. Ma come si può pensare di generalizzare tanto? Non siamo mica macchine, nella mente umana non sempre 1+1 fa 2. 



simo ha detto:


> 2. vorrei chiederti una cosa(ovviamente se hai voglia di rispondere): se tuo marito scoprisse il tuo tradimento, come pensi che reagirebbe? e tu, se decidesse di lasciarti, come pensi reagiresti, cosa proveresti? ci hai mai pensato?
> Simo.


Eccomi pronta a rispondere:
Se scoprisse, la mia vita sarebbe rovinata, mi disprezzerebbe a tal punto da farmi sentire l'utlima delle stronze. Mi sentirei una merda solo a guardarlo, sempre che riuscissi a farlo. Se decidesse di lasciarmi, beh credo di averti già risposto.



Miciolidia ha detto:


> *Fire*
> 
> ti seduco ... allora esisto.
> 
> ...


Si, credo che tu abbia trovato il punto, qualcuno con cui mi sono confidata mi ha detto: attenta, perchè tradito una volta è difficile tornare indietro, eh, mi sa che ha ragione. E' come una droga, una dipendenza. In questi giorni ho avuto occasione di accorgermi di sentirmi piu' libera di prima, come se il fatto di aver tradito mi avesse sdoganato dandomi la sensazione di poterlo fare ancora. Insomma, diciamo che se prima il gioco di sguardi con lo sconosciuto già mi divertiva ora mi capita di sperare che vada oltre. Come già ho scritto mi era capitato in passato di trovarmi molto molto vicina al tradimento, ma per quanto lo volessi ero piena di ansie paure, timore di esser scoperta, quindi mi sono sempre fermata in tempo. Ora invece mi son ritrovata a dire: beh, non era poi così difficile.
La verità sapete qual'è? Che vorrei esser libera, libera di fare quel che voglio e sento, vorrei svegliarmi domattina e accorgermi che la vita che ho scelto non esiste più, vorrei poterla spostare di qualche anno, vorrei poter dire, scusatemi, ho sbagliato, perdonatemi, ma non sono fatta per queste cose.
Ho divagato? No, forse no, forse è qui il nocciolo della questione.
Ostento sicurezza con i conoscenti, ma alla fin fine avete ragione voi quando parlate di insicurezza e poca chiarezza verso me stessa, ho perennemente bisogno di conferme.
Sono sempre li a dire che non mi importa del giudizio della gente, assolutamente falso se analizzo il mio comportamento. Mi vanto della mia chiarezza nei rapporti di amicizia, questo è apparentemente vero, ma sono una stronza in realtà. Ho sempre voluto fare la ribelle illudendomi di voler essere diversa, quando invece il mio esser tale serviva solo a farmi accettare dagli altri, a farmi vedere particolare e quindi interessante. Mamma mia che casino mentale, come faccio ad uscirne? Perchè non riesco a trovare una zona di quiete? Vorrei tanto stare tranquilla, godere di quello che ho, ma non ci riesco. Vorrei riuscire ad apprezzare e vivere delle cose semplici della vita, ma mi è impossibile. Ora per esempio, mentre scrivo, mi dico che quell'altra storia deve finire non al più presto, ma adesso, ma so già che quando lo rivedrò e lui mi abbraccerà, gli si illumineranno gli occhi, io non saprò resistere. Dipendenza, è dipendenza da sentirsi speciali, dall'avere potere su un'altra persona. In questo strano rapporto so bene di essere in una posizione di "vantaggio", so bene che le sue motivazioni nel tradire la sua compagna sono molto forti, giuste, giustificate, la sua lei è stata avvisata più volte, per anni e lui è andato a cercar altrove ciò che lei non vuole o non può dargli, si è quindi lasciato trasportare da questa nostra storia, e si sente tranquillo con la propria coscienza. Io no, o non dovrei, io ho tutto, mio marito mi ama, mi rispetta, mi desidera come il primo giorno, è una brava persona, rispettata e stimata, è in gamba, un gran lavoratore, ama la nostra famiglia, onesto, cacchio non se lo merita proprio lo so. Solo che, solo che, ho sbagliato tutto, ma proprio tutto nella vita. E non sto facendo altro che seminare per fare ancora peggio. In questi giorni sono state prese decisioni che non faranno altro che avvicinarmi ancora di più all'altro, per il quale onestamente non provo molto, sento solo una dipendenza alle sue attenzioni, al nuovo, mi piace leggere sulla sua faccia il piacere che gli so dare, gli occhi sognanti di chi non provava queste cose da tempo, vedere quanto è incredulo di vivere emozioni così forti. Ma finirà, lo so che finirà, solo che ho paura che non riuscirò mai più a sentirmi tranquilla con me stessa, solo che ho paura che poi verrà qualcun'altro. Ho spezzato per sempre il patto di fedeltà e quando penso allo spirito con cui ho preso le mie decisioni, a quel che pensavo quando ho conosciuto mio marito, a quanto ci sentivamo speciali per aver avuto la fortuna, l'enorme fortuna di esserci incontrati, non mi riconosco più.


----------



## Old FireWalkWhitMe (25 Giugno 2007)

simo ha detto:


> il mio ragazzo mi ha tradita: ora secondo te dove starebbe la convenienza nello stare con me?
> 1. non sono una ricca ereditiera, anzi.....
> 2. non essendo sposati, non c'è la rogna del del divorzio con eventuale assegnazione della casa...
> Quindi? perchè, se sta bene con qualcun'altra, sarebbe rimasto con me? dove sarebbe la sua convenienza?
> Simona.


Non ti chiedo, Simo, se posso risponderti con schiettezza e sincerità perchè (credo) tu voglia una risposta onesta.
Il tuo ragazzo ti ha tradita perchè in quel momento ha ritenuto conveniente avere a che fare con un'altra persona che non fossi tu (oltre che frequentare te), pur tenendoti per molteplici motivi. Tu per lui eri una garanzia perchè, o voleva solo un'avventura extra "comiugale" (e quindi era certo che fosse storia di breve durata e con un finale ben preciso) o ha considrerato che, se questa avventura fosse stata solo tale e non si fosse generato qualcosa di serio, poteva ritornare da chi ha tradito. Anzi, ne era certo. Perchè lui ti ha "studiata" bene bene e sapeva che tu lo avresti perdonato. E così è successo.
Vedi, Simo, la parola convenienza, in molti casi (non solo in quelli d'amore) è un'insieme di fattori. Esempio banalissimo e stupidissimo: perchè in centro a Roma preferisco andarci con i mezzi pubblici e non con l'auto? Perchè è operazione più spiccia, non devo faticare per trovare posteggi e per tanti altri motivi. Questo, per esempio, è uno dei "tasselli" della convenienza.
Laura


----------



## Nobody (25 Giugno 2007)

multipers ha detto:


> Firewalk, sono indecisa se apprezzare la tua schiettezza, che mi sa tanto forzata o sentirmi veramente annoiata dal tuo voler a tutti i costi dire che i traditori sono così e cosà. Ma come si può pensare di generalizzare tanto? Non siamo mica macchine, nella mente umana non sempre 1+1 fa 2.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sono d'accordo. Se parli con un cacciatore onesto, ti racconterà che ammazzare è divertente. E' indubbiamente sbagliato, ma divertente. All'inizio è difficile, poi ci si prende gusto.
Ed è la stessa cosa che raccontanto certi che hanno fatto la guerra...non ti riconosci più. Perchè a certe azioni, finisci per prenderci gusto. 
Occhio eh...non voglio nemmeno lontanamente paragonare l'ammazzare al tradire, ma credo che l'animo umano si abitua facilmente a certe azioni...così tanto che finisce per prenderci un gusto dannato.


----------



## Old FireWalkWhitMe (25 Giugno 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo. Se parli con un cacciatore onesto, ti racconterà che ammazzare è divertente. E' indubbiamente sbagliato, ma divertente. All'inizio è difficile, poi ci si prende gusto.
> Ed è la stessa cosa che raccontanto certi che hanno fatto la guerra...non ti riconosci più. Perchè a certe azioni, finisci per prenderci gusto.
> Occhio eh...non voglio nemmeno lontanamente paragonare l'ammazzare al tradire, ma credo che l'animo umano si abitua facilmente a certe azioni...così tanto che finisce per prenderci un gusto dannato.


Moltimodi, qui non si tratta di ammettere che è divertente tradire. E non è nemmeno una questione di prenderci gusto. Quando si tradisce è perchè si vuol tradire. E' perchè ritieni doveroso ed appagante farlo. E' perchè ritieni conveniente (sotto tutti gli aspetti della convenienza) farlo. Certo è, che se provi e vedi che la cosa ti appaga, giusta o sbagliata che sia, continui ad eseguirla.
Laura


----------



## Nobody (25 Giugno 2007)

FireWalkWhitMe ha detto:


> Moltimodi, qui non si tratta di ammettere che è divertente tradire. E non è nemmeno una questione di prenderci gusto. Quando si tradisce è perchè si vuol tradire. E' perchè ritieni doveroso ed appagante farlo. E' perchè ritieni conveniente (sotto tutti gli aspetti della convenienza) farlo. Certo è, che se provi e vedi che la cosa ti appaga, giusta o sbagliata che sia, continui ad eseguirla.
> Laura


la mia considerazione era una risposta al fatto che lei ci raccontava che pian piano diventa una cosa che da dipendenza...una cosa riprovevole all'inizio, e via via sempre più "normale".
Tu dici: quando si tradisce è perchè si vuol tradire. Ovvio.
E' perchè ritieni conveniente farlo, perchè ti appaga. Ovvio.

Ma cosa ci azzecca con quello che ho detto io?


----------



## La Lupa (25 Giugno 2007)

Ciao nè... volevo dire... a questo eclettico forum (che qua si scorrazza da Calvino a Castaneda a Gola profonda... oh! Mica cotiche!)... che mi pare che la signora Multipers qui, abbia le idee chiarissime (ho capito che non ce l'hai, anzi, sei in botta... ma era per dire no... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ) e ci da una bella esposizione senza veli e con intelligenza, della questione.

Mentre la signora Laura continua a puntare l'accento sul fatto che è zoccola e pure un pò stronza.

Laura, cara, si dia pace!

L'abbiamo capito, non si preoccupi!!!

E non è mica l'unica sa? Ecchesarà mai!!!

Piuttosto, io sono molto incuriosita da quella faccenda del sesso estremo... mi dica un pò... come fa a nascondere i segni a quell'idiota del suo fidanzato?

Mi dirà...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... è idiota... ma comunque... non se n'è mai accorto?


----------



## Old FireWalkWhitMe (25 Giugno 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ciao nè... volevo dire... a questo eclettico forum (che qua si scorrazza da Calvino a Castaneda a Gola profonda... oh! Mica cotiche!)... che mi pare che la signora Multipers qui, abbia le idee chiarissime (ho capito che non ce l'hai, anzi, sei in botta... ma era per dire no...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non si tratta di essere zoccola e stronza. Quella di noi traditori è una scelta di vita.
Ritornando al sesso estremo, vuoi dirmi che tu non riusciresti a farlo con un tuo ipotetico amante e darla da bere al tuo ragazzo, convivente o marito che sia?
Ti rispondo a tono: ma famme il piacere.......
Laura


----------



## La Lupa (25 Giugno 2007)

FireWalkWhitMe ha detto:


> Non si tratta di essere zoccola e stronza. Quella di noi traditori è una scelta di vita.
> Ritornando al sesso estremo, vuoi dirmi che tu non riusciresti a farlo con un tuo ipotetico amante e darla da bere al tuo ragazzo, convivente o marito che sia?
> Ti rispondo a tono: ma famme il piacere.......
> Laura


Ma non saprei... non l'ho mai fatto.
La mia domanda era sul sesso estremo.
Magari ne abbiamo una cognizione diversa, ma direi che qualche strascico visibile lo lasci, no?
Voglio dire... una cosa è fare una pugnetta in macchina a uno, un'altra è fare sesso estremo e tornare a casa come appena stirata.

La vedo duretta...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... il tuo pigmalione non se la da?


----------



## Old FireWalkWhitMe (25 Giugno 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ma non saprei... non l'ho mai fatto.
> La mia domanda era sul sesso estremo.
> Magari ne abbiamo una cognizione diversa, ma direi che qualche strascico visibile lo lasci, no?
> Voglio dire... una cosa è fare una pugnetta in macchina a uno, un'altra è fare sesso estremo e tornare a casa come appena stirata.
> ...


La Lupa, io faccio sesso estremo non in camporella. E' sottointeso che nelle abitazioni dei mie amanti ho sempre trovato un bagno munito di vasca e/o doccia. Ricordo che avevano anche gli asciugacapelli. L'importante e portar con se tutti i prodotti di ugual marca che si utilizzano in casa propria.
Laura


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Giugno 2007)

*Fire, cara*



FireWalkWhitMe ha detto:


> Non si tratta di essere zoccola e stronza. Quella di noi traditori è una scelta di vita.
> Ritornando al sesso estremo, vuoi dirmi che tu non riusciresti a farlo con un tuo ipotetico amante e darla da bere al tuo ragazzo, convivente o marito che sia?
> Ti rispondo a tono: ma famme il piacere.......
> Laura


Guarda che non bisogna aver vinto l'oscar  per essere capace di gestire una parte simile.

E' una questione di scelta personale, di _misura _del benessere che ti procura quella scelta piuttosto che una diversa.

Poi mi fa ridere sta storia del sesso estremo...ma estremo a cosa e a chi?


----------



## La Lupa (25 Giugno 2007)

FireWalkWhitMe ha detto:


> La Lupa, io faccio sesso estremo non in camporella. E' sottointeso che nelle abitazioni dei mie amanti ho sempre trovato un bagno munito di vasca e/o doccia. Ricordo che avevano anche gli asciugacapelli. L'importante e portar con se tutti i prodotti di ugual marca che si utilizzano in casa propria.
> Laura


Vabbè, Laura, non ci capiamo.
O non ci vogliamo capire.







O magari, tu credi di fare sesso estremo e invece è un'altra cosa.


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Giugno 2007)

FireWalkWhitMe ha detto:


> La Lupa, io faccio sesso estremo non in camporella. E' sottointeso che nelle abitazioni dei mie amanti ho sempre trovato un bagno munito di vasca e/o doccia. Ricordo che avevano anche gli asciugacapelli. L'importante e portar con se tutti i prodotti di ugual marca che si utilizzano in casa propria.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Questa me la devi spiegare 

	
	
		
		
	


	













che centra sta cosa


----------



## Old FireWalkWhitMe (25 Giugno 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Questa me la devi spiegare
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perchè anche solo un dentifricio che non sia lo stesso, piuttosto che un bagnoschiuma o docciaschiuma che non sia lo stesso, o un detergente intimo che non sia lo stesso potrebbe creare qualche sospetto.
Laura


----------



## La Lupa (25 Giugno 2007)

FireWalkWhitMe ha detto:


> Perchè anche solo un dentifricio che non sia lo stesso, piuttosto che un bagnoschiuma o docciaschiuma che non sia lo stesso, o un detergente intimo che non sia lo stesso potrebbe creare qualche sospetto.
> Laura


Certo... i segni delle scudisciate invece sono facilmente documentabili.


----------



## Nobody (25 Giugno 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Certo... i segni delle scudisciate invece sono facilmente documentabili.




































basta usare la stessa marca di frusta del marito


----------



## Old Airforever (25 Giugno 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Certo... i segni delle scudisciate invece sono facilmente documentabili.


Ehmmmm...scusate l'ignoranza, ma qui magari le definiamo in altro modo...cosa sono le scudisciate?
Air


----------



## Old Airforever (25 Giugno 2007)

Airforever ha detto:


> Ehmmmm...scusate l'ignoranza, ma qui magari le definiamo in altro modo...cosa sono le scudisciate?
> Air


Ah, ok, ho capito cosa sono le scudisciate. Io, con le mie ex le abbiamo sempre definite in altro modo. Infatti, ordinavo a loro di calarsi le braghe che facevo un po' di spanking.
Air


----------



## La Lupa (25 Giugno 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> basta usare la stessa marca di frusta del marito


E ma metti che il bottom è lui?

Cosa gli dici?

Scusa caro, ma son stata presa da un'attacco di invidia e tanto che eri in ufficio ho voluto provare la cinghia allo specchio?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Giugno 2007)

*Scusa*



multipers ha detto:


> Firewalk, sono indecisa se apprezzare la tua schiettezza, che mi sa tanto forzata o sentirmi veramente annoiata dal tuo voler a tutti i costi dire che i traditori sono così e cosà. Ma come si può pensare di generalizzare tanto? Non siamo mica macchine, nella mente umana non sempre 1+1 fa 2.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Ma tu ci credi davvero?*
*Io non ci crederei mai.*
*Mai crederei a un traditore seriale che mi dice tali banalità.*
*E anche se volessi crederci lo attribuirei alla situazione...sarei consapevole che io o un'altra sarebbe lo stesso.*
*Ma come fai credere a cose dette da uno che ti parla male della moglie e dice di sentirsi in diritto di tradirla ...se ci stesse così male l'avrebbe lasciata non la tradirebbe...*
*Prova solo a immaginare a cosa può pensare di te...(del resto tu stessa dici che non ne sei innamorata...che valutazione daresti di una donna che dicesse una cosa del genere di tuo marito, fratello, figlio?)...immagina e...ti distacchi subito! 

	
	
		
		
	


	



*


----------



## Iris (25 Giugno 2007)

FireWalkWhitMe ha detto:


> Non si tratta di essere zoccola e stronza. Quella di noi traditori è una scelta di vita.
> Ritornando al sesso estremo, vuoi dirmi che tu non riusciresti a farlo con un tuo ipotetico amante e darla da bere al tuo ragazzo, convivente o marito che sia?
> Ti rispondo a tono: ma famme il piacere.......
> Laura


 
no, non ci si riesce...
a meno che abbiamo una idea molto differente di sesso estremo.


----------



## Iris (25 Giugno 2007)

FireWalkWhitMe ha detto:


> La Lupa, io faccio sesso estremo non in camporella. E' sottointeso che nelle abitazioni dei mie amanti ho sempre trovato un bagno munito di vasca e/o doccia. Ricordo che avevano anche gli asciugacapelli. L'importante e portar con se tutti i prodotti di ugual marca che si utilizzano in casa propria.
> Laura




















cosa ? ti basta l'asciugacapelli per togliere ogni traccia?


----------



## Nobody (25 Giugno 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> E ma metti che il bottom è lui?
> 
> Cosa gli dici?
> 
> Scusa caro, ma son stata presa da un'attacco di invidia e tanto che eri in ufficio ho voluto provare la cinghia allo specchio?


confesso l'ignoranza, ho cercato su google bottom...insomma, sarebbe lo slave.
Beh...dice che si è addormentata al sole su una sedia a sdraio con le strisce gommate...sai quelle che si usavano un tempo....
se ancora non l'ha scoperta, secondo me il gonzo se la beve...dai


----------



## Bruja (25 Giugno 2007)

*Mah...*

Io di gente che se la racconta e vuole convincere gli altri di essere perfettamente conscia ne ho vista tanta, e siccome sò che spesso l'autoconvincimento è più forte del siero della verità, perchè contestare le certezze altrui? C'è chi lo ha detto in modo sublime molto, molto prima!
Bruja

"Escusar puommi di quel ch'io m'accuso
Per iscusarmi, e vedermi dir vero." (Canto XV -46-)


----------



## Old Ari (25 Giugno 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Ma tu ci credi davvero?*
> *Io non ci crederei mai.*
> *Mai crederei a un traditore seriale che mi dice tali banalità.*
> *E anche se volessi crederci lo attribuirei alla situazione...sarei consapevole che io o un'altra sarebbe lo stesso.*
> ...


Persina....su questo non concordo.....
Quanti siamo qui sopra (i soliti) una decina? Beh la metà stanno con la dolce metà, gli altri son single, e dei 5 che sono in coppia 4 non stanno bene....


----------



## La Lupa (25 Giugno 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> confesso l'ignoranza, ho cercato su google bottom...insomma, sarebbe lo slave.
> Beh...dice che si è addormentata al sole su una sedia a sdraio con le strisce gommate...sai quelle che si usavano un tempo....
> se ancora non l'ha scoperta, secondo me il gonzo se la beve...dai


Bellissima!!!   

	
	
		
		
	


	





Oh... cosa m'hai fatto venire in mente...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... ve le ricordate quelle sdraio?

Come mi piacevano! Poi tipicamente qualche striscetta saltava e dopo un pò ci stavi stile fracchia... però erano comodissime!

Io ce l'avevo rossa!


----------



## Iris (25 Giugno 2007)

Io verde...ma non mi piaceva..


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Giugno 2007)

*Attenzione*



Ari ha detto:


> Persina....su questo non concordo.....
> Quanti siamo qui sopra (i soliti) una decina? Beh la metà stanno con la dolce metà, gli altri son single, e dei 5 che sono in coppia 4 non stanno bene....


Non ho detto che sta bene con la moglie ...ho detto che nopn ci sta così male come racconta a lei e a se stesso convinto in questo modo di autoassolversi...
...mentre in questo modo, secondo me, rivela solo meschinità e vigliaccheria e comunque si mostra totalmente inaffidabile e non credibile.


----------



## Nobody (25 Giugno 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Bellissima!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gialla...e ti giuro, un giorno mi ha lasciato la schiena peggio di un mozzo di Nelson sorpreso a rubare il rum  

	
	
		
		
	


	












per questo mi è venuta in mente subito la scusona...comunque, da salvare tra le cose utili...non si sa mai


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Giugno 2007)

*già*



moltimodi ha detto:


> gialla...e ti giuro, un giorno mi ha lasciato la schiena peggio di un mozzo di Nelson sorpreso a rubare il rum
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..la sdraio, 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   naturalmente 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Ma perché mai c'è gente che si diverte a farsi picchiare non lo capisco 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ...picchiare un po' di più  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   soprattutto dipende chi


----------



## Iris (25 Giugno 2007)

*Persa*

Mah..io sono tante le cose che non capisco...


----------



## Nobody (25 Giugno 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ..*la sdraio,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ovviamente  

	
	
		
		
	


	




















Ne trovassi uno! Lo userei per sfogarmi qui al lavoro


----------



## Iris (25 Giugno 2007)

Non è l'unica forma si sesso cosiddetto estremo...ma perchè non farlo con il patner ufficiale? O forse l'estremismo consiste in questo?


----------



## Bruja (25 Giugno 2007)

*Iris*



Iris ha detto:


> Non è l'unica forma si sesso cosiddetto estremo...ma perchè non farlo con il patner ufficiale? O forse l'estremismo consiste in questo?


Vatti a cercare l'etimologia della parola "estremo" e capirai che è una forma come un'altra di voler "essere fuori"! 
Ho sempre creduto che fosse un fare sessualmente qualcosa che non fosse generalizzabile per distinguersi; in fondo è un modo efficace e gratuito, salvo qualche "ammaccatura" per diversificarsi............ i più ridicoli sono quelli che ne fanno una "filosofia" e considerano chi non la applica dei sempliciotti. 
Ho sentitro perfino parlare di libertà!! Questa parola viene tirata in ballo tutte le volte che certe scelte vengono classificate fra le non proprio diffusissime.
Sai, io forse non ho lo spirito sufficiente per capire che, se uno mi inizia al sesso violento, mi tiene al guinzaglio e mi fa leccare il pavimento o se un altro mi fa scopare e scudisciare da due o tre persone mai viste, sono una persona libera. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Giugno 2007)

*Beh*



Iris ha detto:


> Non è l'unica forma si sesso cosiddetto estremo...ma perchè non farlo con il patner ufficiale? O forse l'estremismo consiste in questo?


Quoto Bruja! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Se qualcuno mi chiedesse di essere frustato ...lo frustrerei invitandolo a prenotarsi una visita da uno psichiatra...
Non tutti sono disponibili a compiacere chi gradisce quel che non piace...


----------



## Nobody (25 Giugno 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quoto Bruja!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Magari me lo chiedesse il mio capo.....  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Lo compiacerei volentieri


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Giugno 2007)

*Beh...in effetti*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Magari me lo chiedesse il mio capo.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...qualcuno in mente l'avrei...


----------



## Bruja (25 Giugno 2007)

*m.m.*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Magari me lo chiedesse il mio capo.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Eh no caro mio, non vale, quello non è sesso estremo, quello è "piacere mentale estremo"!!!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Nobody (25 Giugno 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Eh no caro mio, non vale, quello non è sesso estremo, quello è "piacere mentale estremo"!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma se lui fosse consenziente...io godrei col cervello, lui col corpo


----------



## Bruja (25 Giugno 2007)

*m.m.*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma se lui fosse consenziente...io godrei col cervello, lui col corpo


Te la canti e te la suoni!!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Iris (25 Giugno 2007)

*Bruja*



Bruja ha detto:


> Vatti a cercare l'etimologia della parola "estremo" e capirai che è una forma come un'altra di voler "essere fuori"!
> Ho sempre creduto che fosse un fare sessualmente qualcosa che non fosse generalizzabile per distinguersi; in fondo è un modo efficace e gratuito, salvo qualche "ammaccatura" per diversificarsi............ i più ridicoli sono quelli che ne fanno una "filosofia" e considerano chi non la applica dei sempliciotti.
> Ho sentitro perfino parlare di libertà!! Questa parola viene tirata in ballo tutte le volte che certe scelte vengono classificate fra le non proprio diffusissime.
> Sai, io forse non ho lo spirito sufficiente per capire che, se uno mi inizia al sesso violento, mi tiene al guinzaglio e mi fa leccare il pavimento o se un altro mi fa scopare e scudisciare da due o tre persone mai viste, sono una persona libera.
> ...


Bruja, grazie ma la mia era ironia...Non capivo la necessità di avere un fidanzato ufficiale da una parte, e uno con cui "estremizzare" dall'altro! Questa era la storia di Fire.
Poi c'è da dire, che a meno che io non sia minorenne, coartata psicologicamente o fisicamente, so benissimo cosa considerare accettabile o meno...
di perversioni ce ne sono tante...e la scudisciata non è neanche forse la più eclatante!!!
Poi De gustibus...l'importante che nessuno imponga nulla.


----------



## Bruja (25 Giugno 2007)

*Iris*



Iris ha detto:


> Bruja, grazie ma la mia era ironia...Non capivo la necessità di avere un fidanzato ufficiale da una parte, e uno con cui "estremizzare" dall'altro! Questa era la storia di Fire.
> Poi c'è da dire, che a meno che io non sia minorenne, coartata psicologicamente o fisicamente, so benissimo cosa considerare accettabile o meno...
> di perversioni ce ne sono tante...e la scudisciata non è neanche forse la più eclatante!!!
> Poi De gustibus...l'importante che nessuno imponga nulla.


Ed io ti ho risposto ironicamente proprio perchè ho capito il senso della tua risposta, ma a volte diventa possibile attraverso un post esprimere anche valutazioni sull'argomento in generale.  Sai, spesso si sente dire che chi non accetta certe esperienze è una persona poco aperta, non libera o addirittura con un'educazione oscurantista! E' il salvacondotto dell'estremista sessuale per non sentirsi, lui anomalo, quando viene rifiutato! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Iris (25 Giugno 2007)

*Bruja*

Se uno mi dice che sono oscurantista perche non mi faccio gonfiare come una zampogna..lo mando a stendere...


----------



## Old Misolidio (25 Giugno 2007)

FireWalkWhitMe ha detto:


> Passare da un letto e l'altro può diventare routine. Ma è sempre meno routine che stare in un solo letto.
> Dù gusti is mejo che one!
> Laura


Fino a 2 settimane fa ti avrei dato ragione totalmente. Ora ho qualche dubbio in proposito.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Giugno 2007)

*è questo il nodo*



Iris ha detto:


> Bruja, grazie ma la mia era ironia...Non capivo la necessità di avere un fidanzato ufficiale da una parte, e uno con cui "estremizzare" dall'altro! Questa era la storia di Fire.
> Poi c'è da dire, che a meno che io non sia minorenne, *coartata psicologicamente o fisicamente*, so benissimo cosa considerare accettabile o meno...
> di perversioni ce ne sono tante...e la scudisciata non è neanche forse la più eclatante!!!
> Poi De gustibus...*l'importante che nessuno imponga nulla*.


E' ben difficile sapere se una persona non sia coartata...
Non credo che qualcosa che crea disgusto, dolore o imbarazzo non si basi su un certo grado di coercizione... o sul timore di perdere la persona a cui si tiene...ed è una coercizione anche questa...


----------



## Nobody (25 Giugno 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Te la canti e te la suoni!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


o come si dice nella capitale, me l'appoggio e me la spingo


----------



## Iris (25 Giugno 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E' ben difficile sapere se una persona non sia coartata...
> Non credo che qualcosa che crea disgusto, dolore o imbarazzo non si basi su un certo grado di coercizione... o sul timore di perdere la persona a cui si tiene...ed è una coercizione anche questa...


 
 Dài Persa...non ci si fa mettere il collare al collo...ecc ecc, se non lo si vuole.
Sinceramente certe cose esigono collaborazione.
Io di coppie che praticavano sesso estremo (intendo estremo) ne ho conosciute. Erano entrambi consenzienti.
Poi sai...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Giugno 2007)

*non so*



Iris ha detto:


> Dài Persa...non ci si fa mettere il collare al collo...ecc ecc, se non lo si vuole.
> Sinceramente certe cose esigono collaborazione.
> Io di coppie che praticavano sesso estremo (intendo estremo) ne ho conosciute. Erano entrambi consenzienti.
> Poi sai...


..non so quale consenso ci possa essere in un rapporto violento... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ma non è una cosa che mi interessa più di tanto ...c'è anche chi è consenziente nell'essere tradito/a ...io NO


----------



## Old Angel (25 Giugno 2007)

multipers ha detto:


> La verità sapete qual'è? *Che vorrei esser libera, libera di fare quel che voglio e sento, vorrei svegliarmi domattina e accorgermi che la vita che ho scelto non esiste più, vorrei poterla spostare di qualche anno, vorrei poter dire, scusatemi, ho sbagliato, perdonatemi, ma non sono fatta per queste cose.*



Essere coerenti con le scelte fatte, con i proprio pensieri no e .... il giorno che andai dall'avvocato lei disse a lui.....ahhhh finalmente dopo tanto tempo mi sento *libera, *2 giorni dopo mandava sms a me dicendo che senza di me la sua vita sarebbe stata uno schifo rovinata.
Ma se si vuole sta azzo di libertà perchè non prendersela? forse si ha paura? ma di cosa?
Chi tradisce pensa di avere le palle perchè finalmente fa quello che vuole, a me sembra tanto il contrario.


----------



## Nobody (25 Giugno 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Essere coerenti con le scelte fatte, con i proprio pensieri no e .... il giorno che andai dall'avvocato lei disse a lui.....ahhhh finalmente dopo tanto tempo mi sento *libera, *2 giorni dopo mandava sms a me dicendo che senza di me la sua vita sarebbe stata uno schifo rovinata.
> *Ma se si vuole sta azzo di libertà perchè non prendersela? forse si ha paura? ma di cosa?*
> Chi tradisce pensa di avere le palle perchè finalmente fa quello che vuole, a me sembra tanto il contrario.


Perchè la cosa che più terrorizza noi uomini *è la libertà*, e la responsabilità che ne consegue. La libertà dai pensieri altrui, dai valori, dalle cose che possiedi, dalle stesse proprie idee.
Andare incontro alla vera libertà, è andare incontro alla morte di tante cose che alla fin fine ci sono care.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Giugno 2007)

*Forse*

...alcuni/e farebbero meglio a registrarsi su Second life


----------



## Old Angel (25 Giugno 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ...alcuni/e farebbero meglio a registrarsi su Second life


L'ho provato......disinstallato....e cancellato ogni traccia.

DIO CHE DECADENZA!!!!!!!


----------



## Bruja (25 Giugno 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> L'ho provato......disinstallato....e cancellato ogni traccia.
> 
> DIO CHE DECADENZA!!!!!!!


Certe scelte e certi atteggiamenti sono pwer definizione decadenti, e siccome non tutti possono essere D'Annunzio...... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old simo (25 Giugno 2007)

*Cara fire...*



multipers ha detto:


> Firewalk, sono indecisa se apprezzare la tua schiettezza, che mi sa tanto forzata o sentirmi veramente annoiata dal tuo voler a tutti i costi dire che i traditori sono così e cosà. Ma come si può pensare di generalizzare tanto? Non siamo mica macchine, nella mente umana non sempre 1+1 fa 2.
> 
> 
> 1. la mia schiettezza non è affatto forzata...anzi non parlerei neanche di "schiettezza"...è semplicemente un resoconto di come stanno le cose!
> 2. qui' chi generalizza sei tu...vai a rileggere tutto cio' che hai scritto sui traditi...! Buona vita!


----------



## Old simo (25 Giugno 2007)

*Grazie...*



FireWalkWhitMe ha detto:


> Non ti chiedo, Simo, se posso risponderti con schiettezza e sincerità perchè (credo) tu voglia una risposta onesta.
> Il tuo ragazzo ti ha tradita perchè in quel momento ha ritenuto conveniente avere a che fare con un'altra persona che non fossi tu (oltre che frequentare te), pur tenendoti per molteplici motivi. Tu per lui eri una garanzia perchè, o voleva solo un'avventura extra "comiugale" (e quindi era certo che fosse storia di breve durata e con un finale ben preciso) o ha considrerato che, se questa avventura fosse stata solo tale e non si fosse generato qualcosa di serio, poteva ritornare da chi ha tradito. Anzi, ne era certo. Perchè lui ti ha "studiata" bene bene e sapeva che tu lo avresti perdonato. E così è successo.
> Vedi, Simo, la parola convenienza, in molti casi (non solo in quelli d'amore) è un'insieme di fattori. Esempio banalissimo e stupidissimo: perchè in centro a Roma preferisco andarci con i mezzi pubblici e non con l'auto? Perchè è operazione più spiccia, non devo faticare per trovare posteggi e per tanti altri motivi. Questo, per esempio, è uno dei "tasselli" della convenienza.
> Laura


 
credo di aver capito il tuo punto di vista, anche se ovviamente non lo condivido...il fatto che volessi una risposta onesta è ovvio, e grazie x avermela data, mi sa che il post di prima non (quello di UFF) non si riferiva a me...bo vabbè perdonate ma sono stanca.


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (25 Giugno 2007)

simo ha detto:


> credo di aver capito il tuo punto di vista, anche se ovviamente non lo condivido...il fatto che volessi una risposta onesta è ovvio, e grazie x avermela data, mi sa che il post di prima non (quello di UFF) non si riferiva a me...bo vabbè perdonate ma sono stanca.


Simo......le ferie...... ci vogliono le ferie


----------



## Old simo (25 Giugno 2007)

*SIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII*



fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Simo......le ferie...... ci vogliono le ferie


ma quando arrivano?????? fino al 14 ho gli esami di maturità.........AIUTO!!!!!!


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (25 Giugno 2007)

simo ha detto:


> ma quando arrivano?????? fino al 14 ho gli esami di maturità.........AIUTO!!!!!!


Io fino ai primi di Agosto.......


----------



## Old simo (25 Giugno 2007)

*hem....ops.....*



fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Io fino ai primi di Agosto.......


ecco....beh.....dai su coraggio...manca "solo" poco piu' di un mese.....


----------



## Old Airforever (25 Giugno 2007)

io a settembre


----------



## Old simo (25 Giugno 2007)

*Oh.....*



Airforever ha detto:


> io a settembre


io a settembre invece ricomincio a lavorare....... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




e poi secondo me le ferie a settembre sono le migliori!!!! uffa!


----------



## Old multipers (26 Giugno 2007)

*E!*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Ma tu ci credi davvero?*
> *Io non ci crederei mai.*
> *Mai crederei a un traditore seriale che mi dice tali banalità.*
> *E anche se volessi crederci lo attribuirei alla situazione...sarei consapevole che io o un'altra sarebbe lo stesso.*
> ...


-Non è un traditore seriale, non aveva mai tradito la moglie, che tu ci creda o meno.
-Io so bene che è sincero, ma la sua sincerità non cambia le cose, fossi in cerca di marito o fidanzato si, ma così che me frega se è sincero o meno? 
-Non parla male della moglie, anzi lo fa con molto rispetto, spiegandomi però cosa non va fra loro.
-Non la lascerà e neanche vorrei, anzi credo che la mia presenza finirà col rinsaldare il loro rapporto.




Angel ha detto:


> Essere coerenti con le scelte fatte, con i proprio pensieri no e .... il giorno che andai dall'avvocato lei disse a lui.....ahhhh finalmente dopo tanto tempo mi sento *libera, *2 giorni dopo mandava sms a me dicendo che senza di me la sua vita sarebbe stata uno schifo rovinata.
> Ma se si vuole sta azzo di libertà perchè non prendersela? forse si ha paura? ma di cosa?
> Chi tradisce pensa di avere le palle perchè finalmente fa quello che vuole, a me sembra tanto il contrario.


Si si, facile a dirsi, ma tu hai idea del mattone nello stomaco che ho? (o almeno lo sento oggi). Distogliendo un attimo il pensiero dal tradimento, mica ti svegli una mattina e dici: ok, ci siamo sposati, ok ti amo, ok abbiamo composto una famiglia, fatto e realizzato progetti, ma guarda mi son sbagliata, io son nata per essere libera. Scusa il disturbo. Ma va va. Dai, credi davvero sia così facile? Beato chi non ha mai passato periodi di seghe mentali da manicomio.


----------



## Nobody (26 Giugno 2007)

multipers ha detto:


> -Non è un traditore seriale, non aveva mai tradito la moglie, che tu ci creda o meno.
> -Io so bene che è sincero, ma la sua sincerità non cambia le cose, fossi in cerca di marito o fidanzato si, ma così che me frega se è sincero o meno?
> -Non parla male della moglie, anzi lo fa con molto rispetto, spiegandomi però cosa non va fra loro.
> -Non la lascerà e neanche vorrei, anzi credo che la mia presenza finirà col rinsaldare il loro rapporto.
> ...


Su questo hai perfettamente ragione! Non è per niente facile...e credo io, nemmeno troppo giusto verso gli altri che ti stanno vicini.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Giugno 2007)

*timori*



multipers ha detto:


> -Non è un traditore seriale, non aveva mai tradito la moglie, che tu ci creda o meno.
> -Io so bene che è sincero, ma la sua sincerità non cambia le cose, fossi in cerca di marito o fidanzato si, ma così che me frega se è sincero o meno?
> -Non parla male della moglie, anzi lo fa con molto rispetto, spiegandomi però cosa non va fra loro.
> -Non la lascerà e neanche vorrei, anzi credo che la mia presenza finirà col rinsaldare il loro rapporto.
> ...


Non ha molta importanza cosa credo io ha importanza cosa credi tu. E tu, temo, di cose assurde ne credi parecchie.
La mia osservazione era che tu ricavi soddisfazione da affermazioni di lui che sono basate sulla menzogna, ma tu hai bellamente ignorato la mia osservazione controbattendo in difesa di lui per tenerti la tua illusione.
Asslutamente non ho detto che tu miravi a una vita con lui, ma visto che ne parli...forse un po' ti piacerebbe pensarci...
Pensare di avere una funzione terapeutica per il suo matrimonio e di fare in fondo il bene della tradita è quanto di più ridicolo abbia mai sentito. Dillo a lei così per riconoscenza ti fa un regalo













In quanto alla crisi esistenziale e di coscienza che non comunichi al marito per delicatezza e che ti smazzi da sola soffrendo...è un'altra delle migliori barzellette che ho mai sentito! Sarebbe una rispettosa delicatezza se mentre ti contorci nella tua crisi non ti contorcessi anche a letto con un altro, per il quale dici di non provare nulla... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ma va' va' tu!
Sono normalmente comprensiva dei punti di vista altrui, ma ogni tua affermazione è intrisa di menzogna e la prima persona a cui stai mentendo sei tu, mi spiace per te. Ci credo che hai il mattone sullo stomaco!


----------



## Old multipers (26 Giugno 2007)

Si, si, hai ragione tu, al rogo, al rogo i menzonieri!


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (26 Giugno 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Su questo hai perfettamente ragione! Non è per niente facile...e credo io, nemmeno troppo giusto verso gli altri che ti stanno vicini.


 
non posso che quotare e ancora quotare.....


----------



## Nobody (26 Giugno 2007)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> non posso che quotare e ancora quotare.....


Anche se il vissuto è diverso, certi dilemmi ce li siamo posti entrambi


----------



## Old Angel (26 Giugno 2007)

multipers ha detto:


> -Non è un traditore seriale, non aveva mai tradito la moglie, che tu ci creda o meno.
> -Io so bene che è sincero, ma la sua sincerità non cambia le cose, fossi in cerca di marito o fidanzato si, ma così che me frega se è sincero o meno?
> -Non parla male della moglie, anzi lo fa con molto rispetto, spiegandomi però cosa non va fra loro.
> -Non la lascerà e neanche vorrei, anzi credo che la mia presenza finirà col rinsaldare il loro rapporto.
> ...


Beh dopo la scoperta del tradimento di mia moglie che faceva i tuoi stessi ragionamenti, ti posso garantire che sono 2 anni che passo periodi di seghe mentali a l l u c i n a n t i ,  ti auguro solo che tuo marito non si accorga mai di niente, perchè il mattone che hai sullo stomaco adesso sarà solo na piastrellina 5x5.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Giugno 2007)

*veramente...*



multipers ha detto:


> Si, si, hai ragione tu, al rogo, al rogo i menzonieri!


...non avevo nessuna intenzione di invitarti al rogo, ma a essere sincera con te stessa...sei tu che hai detto che il tradimento di cui tu sei parte farà bene alla tradita e questa se non ti piace chiamarla menzogna ...chiamala, se preferisci, enorme fesseria!


----------



## Old Misolidio (27 Giugno 2007)

simo ha detto:


> ma quando arrivano?????? fino al 14 ho gli esami di maturità.........AIUTO!!!!!!


Io li ho fatti qualche anno fa


----------



## Old multipers (27 Giugno 2007)

Persa, beh, forse da come l'ho buttata li posso capire la tua risposta.
Ho detto quella cosa dell'essere "terapeutica" perchè la loro situazione è molto diversa dalla mia, lui è forte delle sue convinzioni, di avere il "diritto" di cercare altrove le emozioni che gli mancano da tempo, ne hanno parlato, discusso, lui ha provato in mille modi a dare una raddrizzata al loro rapporto, ma non è serviito a nulla. In questo periodo è capitato ancora tra loro l'argomento tradimento e lui ha messo molti punti in chiaro, non dico che abbia confessato, ma quasi e da subito lei ha dato segni di aver capito l'antifona, credo che sarei potuta "servire" per darle uno scrollone. Questo era quello che intendevo.

Parlo al passato perchè l'abbiamo appena conclusa, giustamente, dolorosamente, non so bene in che modo, dopo parole a non finire, ragionamenti che lasciano il tempo che trovano, va beh, è andata, capiterà di rivedersi, presto, molto presto, non sarà facile, ma passerà.

Ho avuto quella reazione perchè io so che non ci sono state menzogne e bugie in questa storia, non ce n'era bisogno, se poi uno dei due se l'è raccontata per far tacere la coscienza o per convincersi di provare qualcosa di più al fine di vivere una cosa GRANDE, non lo so, ma le nostre parole e  i nostri comportamenti sono stati qualcosa che di più sincero non avevo mai conosciuto. Non è un traditore seriale, te lo assicuro, sta soffrendo, tanto, me lo ha dimostrato, è una persona speciale, intelligente ed in quanto tale ha preso in mano la situazione e con dolore ha deciso con me di dire basta.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Giugno 2007)

*...*



multipers ha detto:


> Persa, beh, forse da come l'ho buttata li posso capire la tua risposta.
> Ho detto quella cosa dell'essere "terapeutica" perchè la loro situazione è molto diversa dalla mia, lui è forte delle sue convinzioni, di avere il "diritto" di cercare altrove le emozioni che gli mancano da tempo, ne hanno parlato, discusso, lui ha provato in mille modi a dare una raddrizzata al loro rapporto, ma non è serviito a nulla. In questo periodo è capitato ancora tra loro l'argomento tradimento e lui ha messo molti punti in chiaro, non dico che abbia confessato, ma quasi e da subito lei ha dato segni di aver capito l'antifona, credo che sarei potuta "servire" per darle uno scrollone. Questo era quello che intendevo.
> 
> Parlo al passato perchè l'abbiamo appena conclusa, giustamente, dolorosamente, non so bene in che modo, dopo parole a non finire, ragionamenti che lasciano il tempo che trovano, va beh, è andata, capiterà di rivedersi, presto, molto presto, non sarà facile, ma passerà.
> ...


Ti chiedo scusa.
Io mi sento in dovere di rispondere a chi mi risponde personalmente.
Ma in questo caso non ho nulla da aggiungere senza risultare polemica, cosa che non sono (lo trovo noioso).
Scusa se non aggiungo altro. Premdo atto del tuo punto di vista.


----------



## Old simo (27 Giugno 2007)

*Ma....*



Misolidio ha detto:


> Io li ho fatti qualche anno fa


 
tu li hai fatti come alunna o come commissario?


----------

